# 'Can Con' Sydney meet 10/07 Unique Melody, i-enjoy.com.au, Jaben Australia, Twisted Cables & Krispy Kables to join us~ Major prize giveaway by Jaben Aus~



## pkwak

(Hi, lately I have been reading about the Unique Melody custom iems and really wanted to try them out. I have contacted them about trying the universal custom units and in one of the replies, they said that they would be happy to join our meet with their universal demo units if we have enough people.) 

So I was wondering if headfiers of Sydney would like to meet. (Unique Melody Aus is located in Melbourne, so I presume they would need to be given ample time to organize their trip). So, if you would like to attend and try out different gears or meet other people with same interests or even to kill time, reply to this post with you intention to come, the gear you would be bringing and the suburb you live in. This is so that people organise transport with others of similar area. 

If you are first timer, just in the reply box, say that you would like to come and I will add you in. For security reasons I request that you send a private message between 25/06/201 and 08/07/2011 of your Name, Address, Email, Contact number to me.
At the meet, you would be required to *provide a valid photo id* when registering at the registration table. Your valid photo id will be cross checked with the details provided prior to the meet. (the details will be kept in the database of the organiser for future meets organised) and also you would need to tick if you do not wish for the organiser to pass on your email and name to the distributors for their news letter and special offers. 

Settings: Separate section for distributors and ordinary members will be provided and you will go to your appropriate section and set up your gears. 
Regarding the power point cords/cables, there will be some provided however you are encouraged to bring your own.


Cheers, Paul.

Location:

Community Center in Hornsby
Sunday, 10/07/2011 (10:00am - 4:00pm).
(Those that require pick up from the station, can you pm me? I will arrange a pick up from the *Hornsby* station at 9:40am)

http://www.cityrail.info/timetables/timetables_by_line.htm#landingPoint

Cost:

$20 for Member of the trade
$15 for ordinary members. However, if you can`t afford it, then pm me prior to the meet, and will make a note to charge only $10.
(includes hall hire, morning tea, drinks and lunch)

Order of the day for 1st ever Sydney "Can Con" (Can = Headphone Con= Convention):

09:30 - 10:00am Set up/ *Registration*
10:00 - 10:10am Instruction session by qusp.
10:10 - 11:00am Members of the trade presentation
(11:00 Morning tea) (B`day cake)
11:00 - 01:00pm 
1pm Lunch
4pm End of the meet/pack up for 4:30 close of the doors.

*SOME RULES

1. Everyone must register prior to the meet. The attendees are required to provide the organiser with their Name, Address, Contact number and Email between 25/06/2011 and 07/07/2011.

2. Everyone must provide a photo id when registering at the registration desk and will be cross checked with the provided name and address. Also at the registration the attendees are required to tick the box if the attendee do not want their name and email details passed onto the distributors. (Note a copy of your valid photo id (that can verify name and address) will be taken and kept for two weeks before being destroyed).

3. Please be careful and respect other member`s properties, ask before you pull a phone out of a plug – some amps if they are not powered down before inserting or pulling out a jack have the potential to blow. Again be very careful.

4. Be on the watch out for power cords and headphone cable on the floor and tables, you can easily knock over equipment, or hurt yourself – if this is your first meet be weary the floor will be littered with cable.

5. Consumption of food or drinks are to be taken place in the designated place ONLY and place all rubbish in the plastic bags provided. Also PLZ wash your hands if it is dirty before touching anything. There is nothing worse than an oily headphone.

6. No smoking within 20 meters of the hall (NOT 5m or 10m). And please place all butts in the bottle/container provided.

7. No wet hair, or put anything in their hair at all (e.g. wax, gel, mousse etc) (Will be refused entry). Strong aftershave or deodorant are also not good. Also, clean in and around your ears. Nobody wants their cans covered with earwax.

8. Enjoy~*

FLOORBOARD NOISE

The venue has wooden floor which will get noisy especially with the amount of people moving through the place during the meet. I ask that be aware of this and where possible wear soft soled shoes.


People attending so far (also feel free to bring friends):

Organiser
pkwak (Campsie)

Distributors:

Unique Melody (Matt) (MELBOURNE)
Nelda (i-Enjoy :distributor for Schiit ~) (Riverwood)
Jaben Australia (Josh) (Melbourne)
qusp (Twisted Cables) (Brisbane)
Good Times (Krispy Kables) (Narrabeen)

Attendees:
1. cloudq (Chester Hill)
2. hpz (BANKSTOWN)
3. yuh (Bankstown)
4. mitos (Epping)
5. commanderkeen88 (BANKSTOWN)
6. Idap (MASCOT)
7. xplict_concept (Campsie)
8. ojstagg93 (Mosman)
9. alex699 (Caringbah)
10. Dentian (Homebush Bay)
11. HiFidelity 
12. Luco
13. Covenant
14. poo
15. Sum1
16. Elliot42
17. nattonrice
18. Mazz
19. ZephyrSapphire (Kingsford)
20. drez (Turramurra)
21. boirefish
22. superjohny
23. mrAdrian (Castle Hill)
24. Lord Mike. (Frenches forest)





May be:

Zorander (to be confirmed)

Non headfi attendee (limit of 6)
1.




Gears:

UM Marvel
UM Aero
UM Mage
UM Miracle
UM Merlin.
Beat Audio cables, Interconnects and LOD's as well as a couple of CMOYS
Headstage Arrow 3G.

Schiit Asgard
Schiit Vahalla
Schiit Lyr (maybe)

Beyerdynamic DT 150
Alessandro MS1i
DT880 pro 600ohm
DT770 pro 80/250ohm
Ear sonic sm3
ATH-M50
Heed CanAmp
Violectric V800
Senn HD600
ALO HFI-780
Benchmark DAC1
HeadAmp GS-1
LCD-2
opc's 'the wire' perhaps a balanced out version by then, but the bal/se version is ready and singing
portable sabre 9018/balanced iem amp
ackodac down
Graham Slee Voyager 
Vsonic R04 PRo
FoxL Bluetooth Speaker

Plus many many more~ please refer to the posts by other attendees in this thread~


----------



## cloudq

i would love to audition some UMs and i've never been to a headfi meet so im very interested


----------



## pkwak

Thank you cloudq for your reply.
  I was starting to lose hope that anyone was interested in another meet nor sampling UM iems. Do you have anyone else who would also be interested?


----------



## UniqueMelodyAus

Hey guys, 

We'd love to be there, though we need you to make the trip up North worthwhile for us!

We can bring

UM Marvel
UM Aero
UM Mage
UM Miracle
UM Merlin.

Heck if you want we can even bring a UM Merlin Prototype V1.

Other bits and pieces, 

A huge range of Beat Audio cables, Interconnects and LOD's as well as a couple of CMOYS and a Headstage Arrow 3G.


----------



## svyr

> We'd love to be there, though we need you to make the trip up North worthwhile for us!

haha, number of people or gear criteria  ? 


mmm, usually Syd/Mel meets have plenty of both. Pity we didn't see you at the last Mel meet.  


Don't mind either Jun or May. 
You may want to add a vote (late, early jun/may, etc (or just the weekends or the actual dates))


----------



## MomijiTMO

Sounds interesting.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





svyr said:


> > We'd love to be there, though we need you to make the trip up North worthwhile for us!
> 
> haha, number of people or gear criteria  ?
> 
> ...


 


  I believe they mean people as their primary interest would be marketing.
  Also how do I add a vote?


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> I believe they mean people as their primary interest would be marketing.
> Also how do I add a vote?




you either state your preference for a date here, or wait for the OP to add a poll.


----------



## mitos

It'll be helpful if there was a poll, as svyr stated. Something on the lines of: mid may, late may, early june, mid june and late june. If you get what I mean?
   
  I'm up for it. I think there was a meet last December in Sydney, so people might not too be too keen for a meet so early again.
   
  In the meantime, if anyone wants a mini meet, I'm looking for a DAC with my Concerto. I got LCD-2, Senns HD650s if anyone wants a mini meet in the Epping/Eastwood(Northern train link) area.


----------



## svyr

mitos said:


> It'll be helpful if there was a poll, as svyr stated. Something on the lines of: mid may, late may, early june, mid june and late june. If you get what I mean?
> 
> I'm up for it. I think there was a meet last December in Sydney, so people might not too be too keen for a meet so early again.
> 
> In the meantime, if anyone wants a mini meet, I'm looking for a DAC with my Concerto. I got LCD-2, Senns HD650s if anyone wants a mini meet in the Epping/Eastwood(Northern train link) area.




I'd love to hear LCD-2 with my NFB-10WM, but problematically a) audio-gd continues to treat me like a fool, and still haven't shipped it yet (so will likely have it early-mid may). b) I can only get to Epping/Eastwood via pub transport and with 20k of gear that could be a problem (if you're interested, what's your opinion on castle hill ) 
not having a car is great, until you have to lug 20kg of gear to a meet 10-20-30k away


----------



## pkwak

Okay, How about 4th of June or 25th of June?


----------



## cloudq

im down for both...


----------



## hpz

Sounds good, I'm down for either day.  UM customs! oh yeah,  I'll bring my usual gear of a Benchmark DAC1 and HeadAmp GS-1


----------



## mitos

Quote: 





svyr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey svyr, I rely on public transport too, it's horrible, huh!? Well my happens to have a car and audio gear worth about 5k( balanced T1s, reference 1 a. gd). Problem is I can't reach him, he never answers his phone .
   
  If only I could get transport to castle hill, I wouldn't be too annoying. I'll keep you posted


----------



## mitos

Quote: 





hpz said:


> Sounds good, I'm down for either day.  UM customs! oh yeah,  I'll bring my usual gear of a Benchmark DAC1 and HeadAmp GS-1


 


  Wow, I'll love to give DAC1 and Gs-1 a listen 
   
  Hey Pkwak, add me to your list  . If you could get it going on a Sunday, it'll be preferable, cause I only work on Saturdays. If not, it'll try to get someone to fill in. Get your polling list working, haha )


----------



## pkwak

okay, is everyone ok for 5th or 26th (sunday) of june?


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> okay, is everyone ok for 5th or 26th (sunday) of june?




don't mind either of those too.


----------



## pkwak

Guys, we seriously need to bolster our number~ Those that are coming and not yet informed us, can let us know? Also, if you know others that might be interested, can you ask them? ^ ^;;  I really want to sample the UM iems and want this meet to happen~


----------



## svyr

relax, they'll turn up. You can also look through the previous meets and PM either the people attendees or the organizer who can then spam people with emails about 'can haz new meet plz kthxbai' 
Although technically that'd make you the new organizer  

We also need to be thinking about where (suburb, venue)


----------



## pkwak

Oh no, I do not mind being an organise or part of organiser in the future, but as of now I lack knowledge or the experience to organise anything. I did contact John who brilliantly orgainsed Bluemountain meet last July and he did offer help and gave me helpful points to consider but I still do find organising a meet difficult.


----------



## pkwak

However, I do have a grand dream that one day Australia too will have our own Can Jam~~ And this could be the start. With Unique Melody joining us now and who knows, in the future, other manufacturers can join us too. But for that to happen in the future, I believe we need to build a large list of dedicated supporters who are pioneers, interested and would attend and support the meet.
  Sorry, got carried away. Wishful thinking, I guess.


----------



## pkwak

As to venue, I noticed that earlier you had one a UNSW. Do Uni lend rooms for free? What were the procedures involved. I am currently attending UTS and if Unis do allow students to hire a room, I will see if it is possible to borrow a large room to cater us. How big do a room need to be? What requirement do I have to take into consideration when booking a room? Do anyone also know any manufacturer who would be interested in joining us to showcase their product?


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> As to venue, I noticed that earlier you had one a UNSW. Do Uni lend rooms for free? What were the procedures involved. I am currently attending UTS and if Unis do allow students to hire a room, I will see if it is possible to borrow a large room to cater us. How big do a room need to be? What requirement do I have to take into consideration when booking a room? Do anyone also know any manufacturer who would be interested in joining us to showcase their product?




pretty sure they leasehire (at least my VIC one did) unless you have 'connections'  size depends on the number of intended attendees. You need enough power points/a room with tables/chairs if people bring lots of amps (as in at least one power point per table, since people will bring extension cables and power boards). Other than that YMMV - probably want close parking or pub transport and not a lot of stairs just in case. 

Would be good if we don't blow the fuses either  (though it's doubtful since amps are generally < 30-50w and aren't kettles) 

The only other local firm I can think of ATM is burson audio. Maybe they can bring a 160D and 160. Or the new 160D-160 = just a dac thing if they ended up releasing it.


----------



## mitos

I think they(universities) allow hiring of function rooms. I'll see how Macquaire Uni sets it's rooms on non- uni related functions. I'm willing to pitch in some funds.
   
  Other than that, I'll expect, Unique Melody will probably only come if there's a significant amount of confirmed attendees. Maybe, >25+
   
  I don't know too many mates that are into headphones, maybe 3 or 4 personally. Or which 2 have T1s and 1 has K702s. I'll see if they express any interest.
   
  In the meantime, it's best that we promote throughout the forum, in the member's lounge and via PMs.
   
  As an added incentive for UM IEMS to come to the Sydney meet, I'll will use UM IEMs as my Facebook Display Image for One(1) month and try to promote their products on my facebook for that one month, the latter,  discrete to humble opinion.
   
  Regards
   
  Mitos


----------



## joneeboi

I'll be in Sydney between May 29 and 31. Is there no chance?  I'll be in Australia for two weeks starting on May 29, so I'd like to be able to meet up with at least some head-fiers if possible.


----------



## svyr

>I think they(universities) allow hiring of function rooms. 

ops, meant to say hire, not lease in my post above  ... 

Other previous melb meets have been in church venues. 


>As an added incentive for UM IEMS to come to the Sydney meet, I'll will use UM IEMs as my Facebook Display Image for One(1) month and try to promote their products on my facebook for that one month, the latter, discrete to humble opinion.

 UM-AUS's Matt is probably going to be very amused with the facebook thing. Wonder what he'll say . 

Look, don't stress about it yet, generally, the number of people who can come increases before the meet itself, as more people can reliably tell you whether they're coming or not (and a lot of those people would be somewhere on easter holidays not concerned with meets now ), and the activity in the thread increases from people discussing who's going to bring what,etc. For UM it's a nice chance to meet the local head-fiers and/or some of the likely future clients.


----------



## commanderkeen88

I'm good with both days. 26th works better for me.
   
  k702 and maverick d1 just like last year.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





joneeboi said:


> I'll be in Sydney between May 29 and 31. Is there no chance?  I'll be in Australia for two weeks starting on May 29, so I'd like to be able to meet up with at least some head-fiers if possible.


 

  
  Hi, sorry about late reply to your message, but we have just been flatout in regards to the venue for the meet and were not ignoring your post~ We would love to have you join us for the meet but let us first figure out about the venue and when it is available and we will see if we can accommodate you. At present, we are not even sure about the date because we have not venue. =(
  Where is Alberta by the way? Not so knowledgeable in geography. And welcome to Australia.~


----------



## joneeboi

Hey, I appreciate the consideration anyways. If that doesn't work, I'll maybe message individual members. I don't expect you to prioritize me, but I figure since I'm in the neighbourhood, I might as well try to make it to a meet. I organized the first meets in Alberta, and the movement seems to have taken off on its own (organizing is such a headache). We've had meets mostly in the University, some being room rentals, some just uses of empty lecture theatres. We rented a room in a library, as well as a very generous headphone shop, The Gramophone. Worse comes to worse, you can host it at a generous member's home as I'm sure most people would be willing to cram into even tiny apartments just to be able to talk freely about audio with fellow head-fiers. I'm still working out my itinerary for Australia, but I *may* be able to make it to Sydney as early as June 6 until June 12 when I fly out. I hope things work out.


----------



## pkwak

Wow, Canada. That is far away~ 16 hour flight or something?


----------



## nelda

Well, as I'm a distributor for Schiit and several others, I can come with several gears:
  - Schiit Asgard, Valhalla and maybe Lyr (currently out of stock).
  - Eastern Electric MiniMax DAC
  - Heed CanAmp
  - Violectric V800
   
  As for headphone, I can bring
  - Senn HD600
  - ALO HFI-780
   
  Maybe if there's more gear, more will like to attend?


----------



## pkwak

Thank you nelda, I will update the list for people attending. This is great, we have another distributor joining our meet everyone~


----------



## pkwak

Hi, everyone. I think I have found the venue at UTS. Unfortunately, the rooms can only be booked in one week in advance. Also, how long would the meet go for, so that I can make arrangements. (1 person can book it for 2 hour per day, so depending on how long it goes for I need to find more people to book it for me). I was thinking 10am to 4pm. Also another issue is parking. Being in the city, parking are not cheap. There are free parking but they are far away. One more issue, the 'room' is not actually a room but it is an area semi enclosed with walls and have desks and chairs. So non meeting attendees will be around us and security may be an issue. Is there other headfiers who goes to UTS? Can you contact me, so that we can examine the area together.?


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> Hi, everyone. I think I have found the venue at UTS. Unfortunately, the rooms can only be booked in one week in advance. Also, how long would the meet go for, so that I can make arrangements. (1 person can book it for 2 hour per day, so depending on how long it goes for I need to find more people to book it for me). I was thinking 10am to 4pm. Also another issue is parking. Being in the city, parking are not cheap. There are free parking but they are far away. One more issue, the 'room' is not actually a room but it is an area semi enclosed with walls and have desks and chairs. So non meeting attendees will be around us and security may be an issue. Is there other headfiers who goes to UTS? Can you contact me, so that we can examine the area together.?




Errr, that sound a bit... I still think a church function room (e.g. like the one used in the latest Melb meet) might be a better option (perhaps somewhere not far from the city, but with parking/parking right next to the venue, since those generally do have spots...And it's private). It probably has less restrictive booking policies as well... (google for function room lease or have a look in the yellow pages or something)

*By the way, aside from the equipment list, you may want to explicitly state the proposed date and venue (even if they say TBA) on the first page, as well as to start a catalogue of who's living where and subsequently carpooling options*


----------



## pkwak

All the


----------



## pkwak

This is the "room" I was talking about. All the area inside the blue walls.
  As you can see from the first picture, there are desks and chairs for people to sit and study.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





svyr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would person like to hold it at a church myself, but the meet being on a weekend, I do not see how it is viable. Normally, church have services and other activities on the weekend IMO, at least the few church that I know of. I wonder how they managed to borrow a Church... plus I dont think leasing a room is an option, because of the costs involved and people would not want to pay to attend a meet.
  In regards to the date and venue, I have not yet posted it up because the date will change with the venue. If a venue comes up and it may only be available on a particular date. And last thing I want to do is to change the date and people having to change their schedule or not attend.
   
  I admit I have not organised such a meet people and have many thing that I have over-looked. So any help from you is appreciated. Do you have any ideas on a specific potential venue that we could borrow for free?


----------



## pkwak

Also being at late June, it is end of exam period and there wont be many people about in the Uni.


----------



## svyr

> plus I dont think leasing a room is an option, because of the costs involved and people would not want to pay to attend a meet.

we paid about $15 to attend last time for the venue costs + pizza and no one seemed to mind. 

Keep in mind, people get a change to 'try before they buy' some really high-end setups, so it's well worth the $15  (we had about 20 people if not more at the Melb meet). That's in the sense that you don't have to buy the gear to then lose the 10-50% on re-selling it used . In that sense, $15-20 is fantastic value.

I wouldn't get hung up on the 'venue for free' thing. It's more important for it to be accessible and have parking/be relatively close to the city  / have tables and power points ...


----------



## pkwak

Ok, I will try looking elsewhere, the the meanwhile can you also have a look as well?


----------



## pkwak

Actually, would it be too troubling to ask you svyr to organize the venue for us? Since you seem very experience in meets and know what is required of the venue? Honestly I have 5 assignments and 1 presentation due in the next four weeks and I do not think I can invest too much time at the moment. ^^;; PLZ~


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> Actually, would it be too troubling to ask you svyr to organize the venue for us? Since you seem very experience in meets and know what is required of the venue? Honestly I have 5 assignments and 1 presentation due in the next four weeks and I do not think I can invest too much time at the moment. ^^;; PLZ~




Work 9-6 M-F  / major project is due soon (yay overtime ), so I'm not in a much better position. I'll have a look on Sat, for the venues, and I'll help you as much as I can otherwise, but I'm unfortunately in no position to organize the meet  

Another option is moving the meet over to mid june (what is it on now  ? and when's after uni exams?) . (my nfb-10wm is faulty and I'm sending it back tomorrow for repair  )


----------



## mitos

I actually dig UTS library lol. It does look alright. I guess, if you get permission from the UTS to mention that we'll be hosting a non-profit event, the security guards won't mind that much. Also, cause it'll be on a Sunday of week 12? I guess there may or may not be too many people in there. Yes, it's exam time but no, cause it's Sunday.
   
  Have you PM'ed any other guys that have already hosted Sydney meets? Might ask Currawong where he hosted.


----------



## ldap

Has this event already happened?


----------



## pkwak

svyr: we were thinking either 6th or 25th of june. It is Uni holidays from 2nd of July.
mitos: the venue on the photo is actually law/business building next to library, so there won't be ID checks to go in. If you are available on Saturday morning, I can show it to u. 
Idap: welcome~ no the meet has not happened yet. Hahaha ^^;;; still deciding on the venue and date (depending on venue). Would you like to join us in our meet? What gear do have and would you bring any gear? If you don't then it is ok as well.


----------



## pkwak

Mitos, if it is not too much trouble, can I entrust u to PM others? Sorry, I won't have time at the moment to do this.


----------



## pkwak

Here is more info about the 'room' in the photo.

Room: CM5A.01.44 - Sandpit

Room type: Open space

Location: Level 1 - Block A

Facilities: 4 x desks (3 mobile, 1 fixed to normally be used as presenter position) 4 x 2 Touch Interactive White board 4 x Local Computer (inbuilt) with internet access 4 x USB connection Laptop – IWB 4 x HDMI connectivity 4 x Laptop VGA + Audio connectivity

Capacity: 30


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> Here is more info about the 'room' in the photo.
> 
> Room: CM5A.01.44 - Sandpit
> 
> ...




exactly how far is parking  ? I'm not sure if people fancy carrying a 10kg amp or two for a few 100m
and what's the reason why we want a meet in exam/assessment period for unis, when about 1/2 the people on the meets seem to be uni students  (re: moving to start of jul)?

also, is there an option for more desks (if people drag a lot of gear with them), and how many power points does the room have  ?


----------



## svyr

the other option is to PM people in syd first (ask currawong for a list even if it is based on geoloc or something  nice to have an Aus admin ) 
and along with inviting them to a meet ask whether they know of a/can arrange a venue and we can if necessary pay x/attending provided we get n ppl.


----------



## mitos

There's plenty of parking near UTS. I'll keep people posted on the where abouts of parking near UTS main campus. But there's one at Paddy's haymarket opposite Law/Commerce building/library??  Also, there's parking behind george st, near a hotel. i need to the name of it, my mates park there all the time. It's basically a 5 min walk to UTS main campus.
   
  For people with lots of gear, just bring one of those wheelie trolley thingos
   
  i'll post further info or pkwak may, since he knows the city


----------



## svyr

mitos said:


> There's plenty of parking near UTS. I'll keep people posted on the where abouts of parking near UTS main campus. But there's one at Paddy's haymarket opposite Law/Commerce building/library??  Also, there's parking behind george st, near a hotel. i need to the name of it, my mates park there all the time. It's basically a 5 min walk to UTS main campus.
> 
> For people with lots of gear, just bring one of those wheelie trolley thingos
> 
> i'll post further info or pkwak may, since he knows the city




Wheelie wha? Where are we supposed to get that...
2x10kg amps, 1 laptop, 4hp, misc cables, etc lol... oh, I know, I'll bring my DT48e and that's it instead, lol 
perfect. I can also beat up anyone trying to roll me for them, since they're 'industrial strength'  <--- that's the general logic people might use if the parking is too far from the venue  (>20m  and a couple of stairs)

Btw UTS main campus, or Wynard thing? nevermind, read the above. BTW, they also have a few floors in a building at Wynard. Generally they're pretty booked during the week with corporate things, but IDK about weekends.


----------



## pkwak

mitos and nelda, can u tell me ur suburb of residence? I will post them on first page, so that people can contact each other to organize transport. Thnx.


----------



## mitos

I live in Epping, Northline line( Hornsby to City)


----------



## nelda

Riverwood 2210


----------



## svyr

> mitos and nelda, can u tell me ur suburb of residence? I will post them on first page, so that people can contact each other to organize transport. Thnx.

lol, for that you also need to include whether they have car and are willing to give people living nearby a ride there & or back(yes, we'll chip in for petrol ) 
or maybe people living nearby want to splits for a taxi or something...


----------



## hpz

Oh yeah I almost forgot, I can bring my brother's Wyred4Sound DAC2 as well.  Hope this meet gets finalised.       I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## pkwak

well, svyr once we have enough people, you can organise lift with people near you. for example, one of the member is coming from new castle and if the venue is west, then that member can pick some of the member on the way etc. and people would offer to give lifts anyway.
   
  hpz: is you brother coming as well?


----------



## hpz

Oh yeah my brother will probably come along .  Headfi ID: Yuh


----------



## pkwak

Just as update, I have pm'ed members.


----------



## juzmister

Hi guys,
   
  I might be able to come..
   
  I would bring
  HP-2s
  HF-2s
  Melos SHA Gold
  Northstar m192


----------



## mitos

My mate may be able to come. He's got balanced T1, with headroom balanced amp and Ref 1. But that'll depend on how his study progress goes. Also for me, I'm like 80% gonna come, but I'll have to see, cause I got assessments due the next few days after the meet.


----------



## pkwak

mitos, if we move the date to 2nd (sat) or 3rd (sun) of July, then would all your assessment be finished? would that suit you better? honestly, it would suit me better. ^ ^;;; how about rest of you? is this ok hpz, syvr, couldq, commanderkeen?


----------



## pkwak

Welcome juzmister~ nice to have you join us~

  
  Quote: 





juzmister said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I might be able to come..
> 
> ...


----------



## UniqueMelodyAus

Hey guys...so...We won't be available until the 6th of July now...
   
  Hope this doesn't throw too much of a spanner in the works!


----------



## pkwak

Ok guys, hopefully this is last alteration of the date! 10/07/2011. Is everyone ok with this date?


----------



## svyr

fine with me.


----------



## cloudq

no worries!!


----------



## mitos

Yeah, I'm alright with that date.


----------



## nelda

no problemo


----------



## commanderkeen88

haha damn. 10th of july is my birthday!
  I'll have to get back to you.


----------



## pkwak

No way......


----------



## hpz

Yuh and I should be Ok on that date for now...


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





commanderkeen88 said:


> haha damn. 10th of july is my birthday!
> I'll have to get back to you.


 
  Well, we`ll make sure you get a cake~ =) come on join us for at least half a day~~


----------



## commanderkeen88

Hahah well I guess I could make it for half a day.
  especially if theres cake


----------



## UniqueMelodyAus

What do you want for your birthday?.....


----------



## pkwak

Man, I wish it was MY b'day~ ^^ just kidding. although I did get a nice b'day present at the end of last month~ ^_-


----------



## commanderkeen88

Quote: 





uniquemelodyaus said:


> What do you want for your birthday?.....


 


  Well, I wouldn't mind winning a set of UM Merlins


----------



## xplict_concept

I'm coming!!

 I can bring:
  shure srh840
 JH13
 JH16
 RSA p51 mustang
 ipod nano

 I live in Campsie, Sydney. I will probably be able to drive there.
 See you all there!


----------



## pkwak

Welcome, xplict_concept~


----------



## 3lusiv3

Have fun guys.


----------



## johnwmclean

Thanks Paul for your brilliant efforts in getting this off the ground,
   
  If I may be so bold, I’m going to through my 2c worth into the mix. I haven’t been through the whole thread, just skimmed, I’m not sure whether a venue has been set. But I will say from experience the UTS or UNSW libraries are not the best setting for a head-fi meet.
   
  Hard furnishings in small spaces tend to compound any noise, there is also a a level noise from air conditions, computers etc that is ever present, killing any noise floor with open cans.
   
  A suggestion would be the hire of a local hall with enough power outlets to cater, with enough space to spread out. This way the group will not divulge into one noisy social gathering, always fun but not conducive for any critical listening. There would be a small entrance fee once divided amongst subscribers for hall hire.
   
  Ultimately I’d prefer a quieter setting for higher end gear if possible, I think it would be a drawcard for other head-fiers with alternative gear.
   
  I have available:
   
  Balanced Beta22
  Balanced EHHA
  Buffalo DAC
  Balanced HD800 Vortex cable with Bocchino connectors


----------



## Jaben Australia

Hi all!
   
  Jaben is in the process of starting in Melbourne and I would love to show you guys what we'll have to offer!
   
  I'll bring in the following:
  - Hippo line (VB, shroom, boom etc)
  - Crossroads HR1
  - Go-Vibe amps
  - Futuresonics Atrio M5
  - Final Audio Forte buds
  - 9Wave NW-STUDIO PRO
  - Ordnance amps
  - UE Triple.fi 10
  - Hifiman RE0
   
  and *maybe* these too:
   
  - Graham Slee amp(s)
  - Crystal cables
  - Beyerdynamic headphones
  - Headamp amps
  and a bunch of other stuff, it all depends on when stock comes
   
  I can also bring a pair of HD25-II and K501 from my own collection if anyone's interested.

 Basically I can *try* and get anything from Singapore Jaben if you want to try anything in particular.
  Just ask!
   
  I'll bring some stuff I can giveaway too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  P.S. I'm in Melbourne so I'll need to know if the date is solid


----------



## mitos

The ball is finally..finally rolling- so to speak, lol. Yeah, i already with John, UTS isn't the best place, but since 1. it's July all the kiddies would be on holidays(I think it's still holidays for UTS?). Furthermore, since there's nobody in the library, chances are UTS will use less air conditioning- yes, I know it's central a/c.  2. Cost of hiring a hall, in the near the city- pricey!
   
  Now that we know, we'll more likely have the numbers, I think it's time  we plan on getting a location.


----------



## Dragon23

Quote: 





mitos said:


> The ball is finally..finally rolling- so to speak, lol. Yeah, i already with John, UTS isn't the best place, but since 1. it's July all the kiddies would be on holidays(I think it's still holidays for UTS?). Furthermore, since there's nobody in the library, chances are UTS will use less air conditioning- yes, I know it's central a/c.  2. Cost of hiring a hall, in the near the city- pricey!


 

 Most UTS students will still have their month's break during July.


----------



## pkwak

Yep, I have been looking at function rooms. Sorry if I did not make it clear, but UTS venue is scrapped~ The function rooms vary in cost and size and hopefully a suitable one would come up. But we need approximate number. Ideally it would be best if we already had 40 people on the list attending so that we can book one of the larger function rooms but we do not. Also unfortunately the church would be great but the church, my church anyway, uses its hall for the whole day on Sunday and I would not be able to borrow it. Well, if any of you dear headfiers have any ideas for venue feel free to participate in this brainstorm~
(Meanwhile, I am going to check out this venue in Homebush Bay Apartment block._

Cheers. Paul.


----------



## pkwak

Yeah~ I always wanted to try out the Re0. They always had good reviews as to SQ and this is great~
  
  Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Jaben is in the process of starting in Melbourne and I would love to show you guys what we'll have to offer!
> 
> ...


----------



## alex699

Hey I'd love to come it's just as a chef my roster can be all over the place, day or night 7 days a week.
   
  Can bring: AKG K702's with Cardas Audio upgrade cable and (cardas audio 6.3mm-3.5mm converter),
  AKG K 240 Mk II's (using same upgrade cable)
  160g iPod classic loaded with lossless audio,
  Sendstation- portable DAC for iPod, using the iPod's 30-pin plug,
  Headroom's Total Bithead- portable headphone amp.  It's able to drive the hard 600 ohms headphones from an iPod!
  And of course my Macbook unibody and my 1TB external HDD with all my audio files.
  Possibly my other notebook, for some proper HD audio.
   
  Would like to bring my B&W MM-1 speakers but don't really have any private transport yet.
   
  Would really be interested in a decent headphone amp that I've been searching for, for quiet a while.
   
  Anyone have any remote chance of borrowing a Beyerdynamic A1 headphone amp for the day?
   
  I really hope I can be there.  Is it still going ahead in Melbourne?  I'm from Caringbah, Sydney so details would be good if for no other reason than for work,
   
  Cheers


----------



## pkwak

Welcome Alex699. I'll add u in. 
Also what do you mean melbourne? Is there a meet happening there as well? This meet we are organizing is for Sydney... I am confused.


----------



## pkwak

Just an update: I checked out the homebush bay pulse function hall and it was great, big room with many desks and chairs. It could easily fit 60 headfiers with their gears. I could not speak to the person in charge because she did not work on the weekends but I will contact her on Monday to confirm the availability and price. There is a chance the hall is only available to the residents who live in one of the homebush bay apartments. Does anyone know anyone who live in homebush bay apartments?


----------



## Dentian

I am interested in coming to the meet, will bring my Ultrasone 2500 and Rudistor sistema amp if someone wouldn't mind letting me borrow a source. I am really interested in hearing the UM range.
   
  I live in the Homebush Bay apartments, so if you need a resident to book the venue just let me know and I'll see if I can sort something out.


----------



## juzmister

Homebush is a pretty big mission for me, i'll try to make it though!


----------



## pkwak

Why is it a big mission for you juzmister? is it transport? I am sure we can all car pool and organise something to cater for everyone closer to the date. That is why I am putting down the suburb/area that people live in.
  
  Quote: 





juzmister said:


> Homebush is a pretty big mission for me, i'll try to make it though!


----------



## pkwak

Welcome Dentian~ Thanks alot man~
  
  Quote: 





dentian said:


> I am interested in coming to the meet, will bring my Ultrasone 2500 and Rudistor sistema amp if someone wouldn't mind letting me borrow a source. I am really interested in hearing the UM range.
> 
> I live in the Homebush Bay apartments, so if you need a resident to book the venue just let me know and I'll see if I can sort something out.


----------



## pkwak

Guys~ can we brainstorm as to how to promote our meet? Is there other forums for australian audiophiles that you know of? I want at least 50 people attending~


----------



## pkwak

Unfortunate news people. The function centre was sold last year and it is no longer owned by the developer. Two issues:
1. the function centre is booked out on sundays.
2. Saturday is available, but price is $300 for under 3 hrs and $400 for over 3 hrs. 

I will contact two bondi public schools tomorrow and will keep you upto date ASAP.


----------



## HiFidelity

Hi Guys.
   
  Recent newbie. I'm interested in attending and meeting some people. I live in the Croydon Park area. How do I get myself on the guest list?
   
  Cheers,
  HiFidelity


----------



## pkwak

Would you be bringing any gear to the meet HiFidelity?


----------



## HiFidelity

I can bring my Audio-Technica QuitePoint ATH-ANC7b, Grado SR 325is. I only had a entry level DAC/Head Amp and I'm still learning.
   
  Only a wannabe audiophile atm. I have an eclectic music collection though. I am on the verge of purchasing a new set of cans i.e. the HiFiMAN HE 5 LE but not sure how to go about driving them with my current setup...Stuck and was wondering whether you local guys can give me some advice? Can I buy another headamp e.g. Headphone Amp* 160* and connect it to my Maverick Audio DAC? I'm abit lost on this front and would appreciate if anyone can steer me in the right direction. 

 Thanks pkwak and Guys in advance.


----------



## mitos

How about renting a room at a RSL? shouldn't be too expensive?? Maybe even a scout hall?


----------



## Currawong

Often with meets, the organiser covers the costs, after which people always end up voluntarily donating enough that costs are covered. $400 is quite good considering the number of people attending.


----------



## pkwak

Guys , I think I found the perfect place for us. And it is available, but one downside is that it does not have any desk... Do ppl have foldable desk that they can bring?


----------



## pkwak

Hello Currawong~ 
Sorry, I had no idea, I am just going by what was suggested by one of the member. I was told that in Melbourne $10 was collected for venue and pizza, so I presumed that everyone was fine by the idea.


----------



## pkwak

Sorry, HiFidelity if I mislead you but I am also like you a 'newbie' and not the appropriate person to give an opinion.
John? Svyr? Juzminster? Currawong? Would you be able able to help answering his question?


----------



## johnwmclean

Make a list of firm definites, divide cost, get all subscribers to pp you, then pay for venue before the meet, I wouldn’t do anything out of pocket, given the reliability of numbers at these events you could get stung.


----------



## svyr

johnwmclean said:


> Make a list of firm definites, divide cost, get all subscribers to pp you, then pay for venue before the meet, I wouldn’t do anything out of pocket, given the reliability of numbers at these events you could get stung.




not a bad idea either. 


>Can I buy another headamp e.g. Headphone Amp 160 and connect it to my Maverick Audio DAC?

if the dac has RCA outs (most do) and the amp RCA ins (160 does i think), then you can.


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





hifidelity said:


> I can bring my Audio-Technica QuitePoint ATH-ANC7b, Grado SR 325is. I only had a entry level DAC/Head Amp and I'm still learning.
> 
> Only a wannabe audiophile atm. I have an eclectic music collection though. I am on the verge of purchasing a new set of cans i.e. the HiFiMAN HE 5 LE but not sure how to go about driving them with my current setup...Stuck and was wondering whether you local guys can give me some advice? Can I buy another headamp e.g. Headphone Amp* 160* and connect it to my Maverick Audio DAC? I'm abit lost on this front and would appreciate if anyone can steer me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks pkwak and Guys in advance.


 
   
  Hiya mate,
   
  I'm not quite familiar with the DAC but it does have an analog output. Therefore if you buy the Headphone Amp 160 you can simply connect it up to the DAC using RCA cables as syvr suggested.
  However, this will bypass the headphone amp in the Maverick, so the signal chain will go source (computer, digital input etc)> Maverick DAC> Amp 160
   
  It may not necessarily improve the sound though, you might prefer the Maverick's tube amp.


----------



## pkwak

http://www.liverpool.nsw.gov.au/hallhire.htm#bringelly

Ok, bondi is great but no tables unfortunately, however, I have spoken to Liverpool council abd their facilities do have tables and rates are affordable. Check the above link and can u tell me what u think? Liverpool city pipe band hall was available and can fit 80 people. But only downside is it is in the park and parking is not right next to the park.


----------



## Yogui

I would like to attend.
  I can take a Lehmann Black Cube USB and HD800 (hopefully balanced and with XLR to 6.35 adapter by then)
  I'm happy to donate/pay for the organization
  Cheers, Yogui


----------



## pkwak

http://www.willoughby.nsw.gov.au/Community/Facilities/Gore-Hill-Park-Centre/

http://www.willoughby.nsw.gov.au/Community/Facilities/Warners-Park-Centre/

I believe this is another alternative to Liverpool location. I have contacted Gore-Hill and they say the venue is available.


----------



## pkwak

johnwmclean said:


> Make a list of firm definites, divide cost, get all subscribers to pp you, then pay for venue before the meet, I wouldn’t do anything out of pocket, given the reliability of numbers at these events you could get stung.



Thank you John, your knowhow is greatly appreciated.


 Now, for the venue, If everyone can let me know the preferences, Liverpool or Chatswood area, then I will book the venue. I have check the availability for both sites. Liverpool would be little under $200 for 10-3pm and Chatswood/St Leonard Gore hill park centre was little under $300 for 10-3pm. let me know.

Also Mill Hill Centre hall in Bondi Junction

http://www.waverley.nsw.gov.au/council_services/hiring_a_venue

I will have to confirm the availability and parking but looks good also. Full/half hall at $56/$34 per hour.



And Some properties in Woolhara are affordable and clean. I will contact them tomorrow for information as to availability and parking.

http://www.woollahra.nsw.gov.au/services/venues




If there is a area you do not want especially, then PLEASE let me know now, otherwise I will presume that you are fine with whatever venue I choose.


----------



## pkwak

yogui said:


> I would like to attend.
> I can take a Lehmann Black Cube USB and HD800 (hopefully balanced and with XLR to 6.35 adapter by then)
> I'm happy to donate/pay for the organization
> Cheers, Yogui




Welcome Yogui, I will add u in~


----------



## HiFidelity

Thanks All for the replies. Yes the Maverick Audio TubeMagic D1 does have a Pre Amp Output and Audio Output (see diagram). Apologies for hijacking the thread. Just not sure when it comes to driving high quality headphones. Always get confused I'm messing up the source by layering and all in one system with another headamp. Anyhow I think the logic makes sense to me so just have to decided to take a shot at it. Appreciate the feedback and help to you all. Thank you so much. Would love to say thank you in person...
   
  Outputs
  http://www.mav-audio.com/base/product/tube_magic_d1/hardware
   
  Cheers,
  HiFidelity.
   
  P.S.
   
*Headphone Amp 160 = Burson HA-160 Headphone Amplifier (Typo on my part)*


----------



## Yogui

Thanks for adding me pkwak.
  I rather go Liverpool, I suppose everyone from South would be glad NOT to cross the CBD
  West is away from the CDB from all directions...


----------



## mitos

See if unique melody can sponsor a bit? Most members will probably chip in too. We need a definite location but. I still say a scout hall or something, since they're bound to have some chairs and tables.
   
  edit: I prefer chatswood.


----------



## Timmyw

Well,
   
  Coming from Newcastle, Chatswood would be perfect for me.  Liverpool would be terrible.  Mind you, I don't mind so much I realise I am the odd one out.
   
  I was really hoping someone would have a T1 to bring I have been dying to listen to those.
   
  Also a scout hall would have a wooden floor. That means a lot of noise would come from people simply walking around, and a lot of noise echoing around.  A carpeted environment would be a lot better for critical listening wouldn't it?  Like perhaps a conference hall in an RSL?  Those are usually pretty quiet.


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





timmyw said:


> Well,
> 
> Coming from Newcastle, Chatswood would be perfect for me.  Liverpool would be terrible.  Mind you, I don't mind so much I realise I am the odd one out.
> 
> ...


 


  Look, I can't promise anything but it's very likely that I'll have the whole Telsa range by then.
  Damn, I've just realized how big my suitcase might need to be...


----------



## svyr

jaben australia said:


> Look, I can't promise anything but it's very likely that I'll have the whole Telsa range by then.
> Damn, I've just realized how big my suitcase might need to be...



strange, you website only seems to be showing a few lower cost iems and portable amps O.o 



hifidelity said:


> Thanks All for the replies. Yes the Maverick Audio TubeMagic D1 does have a Pre Amp Output and Audio Output (see diagram). Apologies for hijacking the thread. Just not sure when it comes to driving high quality headphones. Always get confused I'm messing up the source by layering and all in one system with another headamp. Anyhow I think the logic makes sense to me so just have to decided to take a shot at it. Appreciate the feedback and help to you all. Thank you so much. Would love to say thank you in person...
> 
> Outputs
> http://www.mav-audio.com/base/product/tube_magic_d1/hardware
> ...




yes, you definitely can connect one to another, but no one can guarantee you'll like the sound... Perhaps it's worth seeing if anyone brings a 160 to the meet and plugging it into your tmd1 before you buy it...


----------



## Timmyw

Eeeexcelleennnt.
   
  Hope you do!
  Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> Look, I can't promise anything but it's very likely that I'll have the whole Telsa range by then.
> Damn, I've just realized how big my suitcase might need to be...


----------



## pkwak

Ok, I really like the mill hill centre but it is available from 1:30pm onwards. If the meet is on 1:30-6pm, what are your thoughts?


----------



## 3lusiv3

The most central part of Sydney is Parramatta, or if you want to go a little further east then Homebush or Homebush Bay.


----------



## doof-ed

Newcastle to sydney train is always fun... But sydney public transport is, well, useable, i guess haha.

 I might be able to attend, depending on where i am (could be in coffs for a holiday). Cant bring anything like you guys have, probably bring my DT440 (vintage - oh yeah).
  
  Quote: 





timmyw said:


> Well,
> 
> Coming from Newcastle, Chatswood would be perfect for me.  Liverpool would be terrible.  Mind you, I don't mind so much I realise I am the odd one out.
> 
> ...


 

 edit: as a student i can bring mi-gorengs


----------



## pkwak

Welcome doof-ed, I have added you in. Timmyw is also from Newcastle and you could come together?~ ^  ^


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





svyr said:


> strange, you website only seems to be showing a few lower cost iems and portable amps O.o


 
   
  All in due time mate...
  We've just started up and still in negotiations with some companies and waiting on stock for others


----------



## svyr

jaben australia said:


> All in due time mate...
> We've just started up and still in negotiations with some companies and waiting on stock for others




well, hope you guys do well. hph.com.au charge through the nose  need more good local dealers


----------



## svyr

um, is anyone free this weekend? I need to have a micromeet with someone with a decent high powered HP amp. I just received a K340, but none of my amps can drive it at all. (I was hoping to use it with my NFB-10WM, but me and ADG didn't work out  ) (preferably not too far from Castle Hill by pub transport, since I'd have to go to your place with the K340 ). I just need 10 mins ... Alternatively, we could turn it into a mini-meet, but I doubt anyone can be bothered...


----------



## Yogui

Well, there are lots of suburbs mentioned above.
  Since we can't make everyone happy
  I wanted to say: any of them will do for me.


----------



## nelda

Quote: 





svyr said:


> um, is anyone free this weekend? I need to have a micromeet with someone with a decent high powered HP amp. I just received a K340, but none of my amps can drive it at all. (I was hoping to use it with my NFB-10WM, but me and ADG didn't work out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I got Schiit Lyr if you're interested....
  But it has to be Saturday afternoon, late afternoon.
  PM me.


----------



## svyr

nelda said:


> I got Schiit Lyr if you're interested....
> But it has to be Saturday afternoon, late afternoon.
> PM me.




thank you for the offer, but I fear Rivewood being half across Syd from castle hill is a bit too far  (3h total travel time  )


----------



## qusp

i'll probably be there. will bring a limited amount of stuff this time
   
  amps
  opc's 'the wire'  perhaps a balanced out version by then, but the bal/se version is ready and singing
  portable sabre 9018/balanced iem amp
  dunno if i'll bother bringing the ackodac down, makes it a right pita, but maybe
  FiQ
  modded D10
  perhaps a DIY solid state power jfet circlotron
   
  jh13
  um3x
  hd600
   
  various cables including some cryoparts and piccolino, low profile uLODs and uConnects of course. 
   
  s this a definite date? need to think about flights, only just by chance saw this, as i havent been around here much lately


----------



## bajaiman

I've never been to a meet before.... so how does it normally go?....you bring your stuff in then put them up on table?, do you get your own table to place your headphones/amps?. I'm assuming I need to bring my own powerboard?.
   
  I'm interested to go but got no clue on the procedures.... I'm interested to try some of the Audio Beat cables ... If I'm going I can bring some of the following:
   
  T1 balanced/SE
  LCD2 with Q-audio
  Denon D5000
  ES7 with blue dragon V3.
  UM Miracle
   
  Schiit Lyr
  Audio GD C2C
  PICO DAC
 Audio-GD NFB3
 Centrance Dacport


----------



## svyr

bajaiman said:


> I've never been to a meet before.... so how does it normally go?....you bring your stuff in then put them up on table?, do you get your own table to place your headphones/amps?. I'm assuming I need to bring my own powerboard?.
> 
> I'm interested to go but got no clue on the procedures.... I'm interested to try some of the Audio Beat cables ... If I'm going I can bring some of the following:
> 
> ...




>you bring your stuff in then put them up on table?, do you get your own table to place your headphones/amps?. 

pretty much, depends on the amount of stuff/# tables. 


> I'm assuming I need to bring my own powerboard?

generally. and some extra ones  ...


also, nice gear...


----------



## pkwak

Unless someone can find a venue for me on Sunday 10/07/2011 or Saturday 09/07/2011? (Church groups have booked out every single one of the venues I have inquired about) we are going to have the meet in Mill Hill Centre located in Bondi Junction 5 Min walk to station and shopping centre on 9/7/2011 from 10am to 4pm (Sat). I have submitted my application which have passed the initial assessment and the committee will confirm by Monday/Tuesday. I can still cancel it if appropriate venue comes up. I wish to finalize the venue and date by 1st week of June. (To give ample time for distributors to make arrangements).
There are still venues that I will make inquiry at more 'Central Sydney or outer city', and I will do so on Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mitos

I'm definitely appreciating the effort going into this pkwak
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If only I didn't have an assessment due every other week, I would be helping with venues.
  
  Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Unless someone can find a venue for me on Sunday 10/07/2011 or Saturday 09/07/2011? (Church groups have booked out every single one of the venues I have inquired about) we are going to have the meet in Mill Hill Centre located in Bondi Junction 5 Min walk to station and shopping centre on 9/7/2011 from 10am to 4pm (Sat). I have submitted my application which have passed the initial assessment and the committee will confirm by Monday/Tuesday. I can still cancel it if appropriate venue comes up. I wish to finalize the venue and date by 1st week of June. (To give ample time for distributors to make arrangements).
> There are still venues that I will make inquiry at more 'Central Sydney or outer city', and I will do so on Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## qusp

Agreed, you are doing a really good job, perhaps should have started earlier with the venue, but al the same the effort i can see you putting into this meet is admirable and its perhaps bigger than any we have had before and its a larger portable audio crew than I remember. I havent read the thread, but did the group size outgrow first numbers when all the sponsors came to the party, meaning other arrangements had to be made for the venue?


----------



## pkwak

Qusp: how this meet happened, I was reading into unique melody and have emailed them about their products and inquired about auditioning them and they said if I had enough people then they would come up from Melbourne with all their products so that I can audition them all without having to go through procedure of paying deposit and freight. So I started this thread and others were also interested in auditioning them (thanks cloudq for being the first one to respond~). Initially, I thought about having it at Uni but there were issues with that, so the quest for venue has begun. And then I thought, maybe Australian are interested in meets and perhaps only reason they are not in the open is because there is not a properly organised meet. I have experience in organising events in my earlier days and I thought I would give it a go and see where it takes us. I did have help, I have inquired with John as to Headfi meets and mitos and svyr have been very helpful from the start. 
  There are no sponsor at this stage unfortunately and members are happy to contribute themselves for venue hire. I am thinking $10 for non member of trade and $20 for member of trade. However, I am planning the meet with giveaways and Jaben has contacted me that they are happy to supply some of their products in the giveaways (as it was against their policy to sponsor in means of finance at this state). I have not contacted other suppliers yet as to if they would be happy to supply any product in the giveaway or perhaps offer special discount for the attendees or discount for those who purchase that the meet.
  At the meet: At the beginning of the meet after everyone has set up I am thinking of providing up to 10 minutes to each of the members of the trade to promote/inform/sell their product in front of everyone. This is done by introduction and short showcase of their products in front of everyone and members can ask questions. I will probably ask my brother to mind the tables in the distributor section for security while you are in the front presenting. (Note: I am expecting heavy traffic around distributors, so I am placing tables away from normal members tables. 
  At the end of the meet I will organise the registration information, and for those that have agreed, I will pass on their name and email (only) to the distributors so that they can be contacted with news about special offers or new products. Distributors are encouraged to bring brochure to give out to attendees.
   
  If this meet is successful, hopefully we can organise another one next year. And I promise it will be better organised. As the rule of any meet states that venue and date need to be organised before anything else and for this meet neither is confirmed.
   
  Hope this clears lot of your questions~
   
  Cheers. Paul.


----------



## svyr

>At the meet: At the beginning of the meet after everyone has set up I am thinking of providing up to 10 minutes to each of the members of the trade to promote/inform/sell their product in front of everyone. This is done by introduction and short showcase of their products in front of everyone and members can ask questions. I will probably ask my brother to mind the tables in the distributor section for security while you are in the front presenting. (Note: I am expecting heavy traffic around distributors, so I am placing tables away from normal members tables. At the end of the meet I will organise the registration information, and for those that have agreed, I will pass on their name and email to the distributors so that they can be contacted with news about special offers or new products. Distributors are encouraged to bring brochure to give out to attendees.

haha, in that case you can probably charge MoTs a bit more for attendance  (  UMAus-Matt  ) . (getting to market to the direct audience and to get the opportunity to do it in the future  )

Good job, Paul! (wrt to involving the MoTs and even small details like their table plcmt...). Looks like we might have future meets more like the US ones


----------



## qusp

No problem, thanks for the rundown. As usual i'll probably bring something along for a giveaway/door prize and/or 20 bucks is fine. i appreciate the effort you have in mind there for the mots, i've usually kept a bit of a low profile at the meets and >90% of my business is export to Asia, USA and EU, but probably should make myself better known here also, as many Aussies dont know about me at all especially if they are new members. I need to get the website up before i do anything like full sponsorship, i've been procrastinating about that for ages; folly since im a former graphic designer, but i keep busy without it just by word of mouth
   
  pity i had hoped someone would have a CLAS for me to try with my rig, i'm not willing to fork out the cash just to use it as a transport if its not something really special in that regard.
   
  oh i forgot too, i'll also have my iPad v1 with modified camera connection kit if anyone wants to try that out with their DAC


----------



## qusp

oh also one thing, good idea about your Brother, but in general we really dont have any trouble and i would rather people feel comfortable, so please low key security


----------



## svyr

qusp said:


> No problem, thanks for the rundown. As usual i'll probably bring something along for a giveaway/door prize and/or 20 bucks is fine. i appreciate the effort you have in mind there for the mots, i've usually kept a bit of a low profile at the meets and >90% of my business is export to Asia, USA and EU, but probably should make myself better known here also, as *many Aussies dont know about me at all especially if they are new members*. I need to get the website up before i do anything like full sponsorship, i've been procrastinating about that for ages; folly since im a former graphic designer, but i keep busy without it just by word of mouth
> 
> pity i had hoped someone would have a CLAS for me to try with my rig, i'm not willing to fork out the cash just to use it as a transport if its not something really special in that regard.
> 
> oh i forgot too, i'll also have my iPad v1 with modified camera connection kit if anyone wants to try that out with their DAC




well, when I google Twisted Cables or TCA, nothing comes up.... You can get some idea of your products from http://www.head-fi.org/search.php?search=Twisted+Cables but 'a' website with the products/etc would be nice


----------



## qusp

ya, i noe, heaps of hits with google, but no site, had one nearly done last year ready for the cart to be added, before the developer screwed me and i hardly get a spare moment to do it all over again. I have all the content needed, but yeah mostly i just get recommendations from happy customers and thats enough. i have a few interesting things in mind for other products for our market made here in AU, but i have to stay tight lipped about that for now. good chance i'll have a site up by the meet though.
   
  thing is its a bit of a tall order the site, because nearly 100% of my work is custom made to order


----------



## svyr

qusp said:


> ya, i noe, heaps of hits with google, but no site, had one nearly done last year ready for the cart to be added, before the developer screwed me and i hardly get a spare moment to do it all over again. I have all the content needed, but yeah mostly i just get recommendations from happy customers and thats enough. i have a few interesting things in mind for other products for our market made here in AU, but i have to stay tight lipped about that for now. good chance i'll have a site up by the meet though.




as a temp measure - you could get head-fi blog or something, or make a separate thread with the links to the product threads if on head-fi (i.e. portal page type one)


----------



## qusp

nah, i'd rather have it off site, i have been working on a wordpress site as a temp measure. there is more to mot headfi sponsorship than starting a blog
   
  control freak + former graphic designer = pita for developer


----------



## pkwak

Just to clarify, he will only mind the tables during the presentation. He is not a qualified security guard and he is there to listen to headphones. And yes, I do agree, the members are generally very good and there are no need for security but I feel assured if someone was minding the tables when you guys are presenting.

  
  Quote: 





qusp said:


> oh also one thing, good idea about your Brother, but in general we really dont have any trouble and i would rather people feel comfortable, so please low key security


----------



## nelda

Thanks Paul. It is a solid effort. Much appreciated.
  No I don't mind the $20.00 and would probably find something as giveaway too.
   
  I also like the idea of 'separate' area for MoT.
   
  I'm really excited. Can't wait.


----------



## mitos

Hey if any *Member of trade* is reading, do you reckon I could borrow a balanced 3 or 4 pin XRL cable for LCD-2s and HD650s. Just cause all my stuff is SE, but I would love for other and me to test my HP with a balanced system. Thanks in advanced


----------



## qusp

yeah i'll have both balanced cables for lcd-2 and hd6xx there, no worries


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Just to clarify, he will only mind the tables during the presentation. He is not a qualified security guard and he is there to listen to headphones. And yes, I do agree, the members are generally very good and there are no need for security but I feel assured if someone was minding the tables when you guys are presenting.


 


  cool, was just an aside. agreed its always good to have another pair of eyes and i suppose it will be a bit of a different setup with the separate mot area and all. i just hope its not divisive. hey does anyone know do the new um's still use the same 2 pin connector westone, ue and JH use? 
   
  anyone bringing stax?
   
  haha i just realized how silly that sounds. gee i hope _*dividing*_ the area up and having an mot area isnt divisive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  nvm i'm sure it'll be a fun time for all and having your brother there means I can mingle more freely. quick off the mark today


----------



## svyr

> anyone bringing stax?

If I manage to get a carpool lift to/from the venue,I can bring SR-507and a TransistorAmp-v3  otherwise - too heavy, the amp alone is 10kg.


----------



## pkwak

Also very important info I left out~ we will have pizza for lunch. I hope this is fine by everyone~


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





svyr said:


> > anyone bringing stax?
> 
> If I manage to get a carpool lift to/from the venue,I can bring SR-507and a TransistorAmp-v3
> 
> ...


 


  sweet, not that i've ever been that enthralled with them tbh (not that model, just in general) but i keep testing my ears regardless. i appreciate the air and speed, but mostly find them a bit lacking in _figurative_ weight. perhaps a certain member i know is watching, but hardly ever posts anywhere to prove he exists, might be finished building his KGSS by then? you know who you are and so, no doubt does John


----------



## pkwak

Can you send him a pm then for us?


----------



## sum1

Thanks for the PM pkwak letting me know about this meet.
   
  Please put me in the attendance list as i should be able to make it to the meet. I am fine sharing the cost of venue with the members.
   
  I can bring:
  Beresford Caiman
  HD600


----------



## svyr

qusp said:


> sweet, not that i've ever been that enthralled with them tbh (not that model, just in general) but i keep testing my ears regardless. i appreciate the air and speed, but mostly find them a bit lacking in _figurative_ weight. perhaps a certain member i know is watching, but hardly ever posts anywhere to prove he exists, might be finished building his KGSS by then? you know who you are and so, no doubt does John




re: 'weight in sound' - it's not LCD-2, but it's fine otherwise.


----------



## elliot42

Got your PM pkwak. That weekend should be fine for me to attend, but which venue is it at, or hasn't that been finalised? I read through the last few pages but may have missed a decision...
I'm not sure what amps/sources I'd bring, but I can bring the following headphones:
Audio Technica AD2000
Sennheiser HD580
Alessandro MS2i
Yamaha YH-2 Orthos


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Can you send him a pm then for us?


 


  you already have, i'm staying at his place. I be talking about Natonrice, aka lurker supreme (Hi Tom)


----------



## mitos

Thanks Qusp. Would be cool to see how cables compare. SE cable upgrade Vs Stock. Balanced Vs Stock. SE cable upgrade  Vs Balanced.
  
  Quote: 





qusp said:


> yeah i'll have both balanced cables for lcd-2 and hd6xx there, no worries


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> pkwak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Tom,
  Between his maths Ph.D. and T2 it's a wonder he has time to breathe.


----------



## svyr

hmmm, by the way, is anyone bringing a Stax omega, 007 or 007mk2?
Always wanted test the claims of the people who recommended my Transistoramp-v3 that it can easily and satisfactorily drive those...


----------



## pkwak

Hahaha sorry~ yeah the venue is not finalised yet~ And hence the date as well. The date will be set when the venue is set~ And it will need to be set this week as the distributors from other states need time to organise their trips.
   
  Initially it was at an uni but now we are looking elsewhere~
  We have a back up venue of Bondi Junction on Saturday if other venues do not work out. But there are still 10 places that I still need inquire tomorrow. The place are spread in the North of NSW from North of Manly to Hornsby.  Bondi is great but I was told it was difficult for people to get to. Also I went there today to check out the place and was little disappointed because it was not as large as I expected it to be. Also I only saw 20 chairs and 8 desks. (maybe they are stored somewhere else). The difficulty in finding a venue was that some headfiers preferred Sunday as they work on Saturday and church groups have booked majority of the places out and because of the delicate nature of the equipments we need a large hall so that people can move about without bumping into things. And hence function halls were not appropriate as we need place that is big enough to seat 150-200 people and that tables would need to be removed to make space. Also the price.)
  Also I am putting up the suburb of the attendees so that car pool can be organised among the attendees.
  And depending of the appropriate location, I will need to organise pick up from the nearest train station for those that do not have appropriate means of transport.


  
  Quote: 





elliot42 said:


> Got your PM pkwak. That weekend should be fine for me to attend, but which venue is it at, or hasn't that been finalised? I read through the last few pages but may have missed a decision...
> I'm not sure what amps/sources I'd bring, but I can bring the following headphones:
> Audio Technica AD2000
> Sennheiser HD580
> ...


----------



## elliot42

Ah, OK. I saw mention of Artarmon and Chatswood, both of which are nice and close, but I'd be driving so any distance isn't really a bother.
I will agree though that Bondi Junction would be difficult to get to; more specifically, carting gear to.


----------



## svyr

elliot42 said:


> Ah, OK. I saw mention of Artarmon and Chatswood, both of which are nice and close, but I'd be driving so any distance isn't really a bother.
> I will agree though that Bondi Junction would be difficult to get to; more specifically, carting gear to.




lol, can't remember, is it before or past King's Cross on the train line  ?


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> you already have, i'm staying at his place. I be talking about Natonrice, aka lurker supreme (Hi Tom)


 


  Any chance that he would be joining us?


----------



## svyr

by the way, we can also try inviting http://www.wickeddigital.com.au/ I think they're the official distributor for god-only knows how many brands ... e.g. firestone...


----------



## $qwuzzy

Hey everyone
   
  I'll try my best to make it over - although I work Saturdays, so could only make it on a Sunday. Could the gear in my signature.
  (Main setup is also for sale if anyone is interested)
   
  Subscribed for future updates.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Any chance that he would be joining us?


 

 well i cant speak for him, but since i'm staying at his place and i'm going, theres a good chance  that is unless i drink him under the table the night before and hes still sleeping it off on the tiles. we planned to go out for drinkies last time, but didnt get around to it, so its a must this time.
   
  i imagine if he manages to get the KGSS done, then he might bring the O2, but i gather they are fresh unused, so there might be some hesitance there understandably.
   
  at the moment i'm working on
  a second ackodac akd12p
  Balanced DCB1 (just casework left)
  Aleph JX (power supply, setup and casework)
  Semisouth Circlotron (<^both Class A power amps) (same casework as above)
  Central 1800VA power supply for the above (ditto, all 3 of these will come together at the save time, pcbs are populated and all fets matched)
  final PCB for regulator board in portabuff (schematic mostly done after v1 on protoboard works quite well)
  F5X (another power amp, havent got the pcbs yet)
  scanspeak 2 Way, digitally crossed biamped speakers (drivers here only, baffle design part done, materials chosen)
  regulators for a new hirez usb->i2s convertor (just waiting for transformer, unit arrives tomorrow)
  power supply for mac mini to drive the crossover  (just started planning)
  mystery dac (just an idea, but pretty developed)
   
  I think thats it, thats not counting the various experiments for my own stuff
   
  @ wink, indeed, busy boy, but he has a lot more projects on the boil than the T2, hes as bad as i am with running parallel projects


----------



## elliot42

I guess Bondi Junction isn't too bad if it's near the station. I'm probably thinking more of Bondi Beach that's a pain getting a bus from the train station.


----------



## qusp

i'll leave it up to you guys, i wouldnt have a clue whats convenient and whats not, just please confirm a date asap so i can get reasonable price flights. is it definitely that weekend though? if so i can just book and Tom and I can just kick it for a day if it turns out Sunday


----------



## elliot42

I'll stay out of this discussion then, since it doesn't really bother me where the venue is.
I'll just be confusing things otherwise


----------



## pkwak

qusp: definitely by this week I will sort the venue, date and time. Probably today as I will be making inquiries and submitting forms but they need to be approved if the venue is available and that process may take couple of days.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





svyr said:


> by the way, we can also try inviting http://www.wickeddigital.com.au/ I think they're the official distributor for god-only knows how many brands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Will do as soon as venue and date is confirmed~


----------



## pkwak

What about Castle Hill? The place is called Harvey Lowe Pavillion in the Castle Hill Show ground. (Currington Road, Castle Hill). The capacity is 350 people~
  I have yet to check the distance from the on site carpark to the hall and the number of power points.


----------



## pkwak

Another option is Forestville Youth Centre. (Melwood Avenue, Forestville (behind RSL club)).


----------



## pkwak

To sum up: We have one north slightly east and one north west of sydney.


----------



## pkwak

Also


----------



## qusp

no problem, i'm out and about today, prob wont check again till tonight. thanks for your hard work


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





wink said:


> Between his maths Ph.D. and T2 it's a wonder he has time to breathe.


 

 This.
   
   
  Quote: 





qusp said:


> well i cant speak for him, but since i'm staying at his place and i'm going, theres a good chance  that is unless i drink him under the table the night before and hes still sleeping it off on the tiles. we planned to go out for drinkies last time, but didnt get around to it, so its a must this time.
> 
> @ wink, indeed, busy boy, but he has a lot more projects on the boil than the T2, hes as bad as i am with running parallel projects


 
   
  Indeed.
  Since I got shafted out of conference money I'll be there.
   
  The kgss, t2, 300b drd, higgs gun, etc are all on the board for the next couple of months... I swear \palm


----------



## wink

Not looking for the elusive Higgs' boson to shoot it are you?
  Hasn't even been sighted yet - the boson - dunno about the gun.......
  What do you shoot those nasty higgs' bosons with?   Tau Electron Neutrinos or unparticles?
  Quote: 





> The kgss, t2, 300b drd, _*higgs gun,*_ etc are all on the board for the next couple of months... I swear \palm


----------



## pkwak

Yeah~~ nattonrice~ welcome aboard~


----------



## sum1

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> To sum up: We have one north slightly east and one north west of sydney.


 

 Isnt it worst than Bondi? Just thinking for the ones who will take public transport.


----------



## svyr

sum1 said:


> Isnt it worst than Bondi? Just thinking for the ones who will take public transport.




610, m61 buses go to castle hill from Wynard and Town Hall (1h, go every 10-40m depending on the ToD)...but um, no trains. Also, technically everything is far from castle hill


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





sum1 said:


> Isnt it worst than Bondi? Just thinking for the ones who will take public transport.


 


  yes for the people catching public transport, also the venue is not finalised yet. And if it is in castle hill, I am thinking of and have inquired about organising a van/ 22 seater bus from strathfield. ^ ^ If it is not in castle hill, then I would organise cars to be waiting in either roseville station or Asquith/Hornsby station (depending on venue) to pick up people with public transport.


----------



## mitos

No offense, but out of all the locations thus far, Castle Hill is the worst. CH, has the worst transport. There's no train station and the buses aren't that reliable.


----------



## svyr

mitos said:


> No offense, but out of all the locations thus far, Castle Hill is the worst. CH, has the worst transport. There's no train station and the buses aren't that reliable.




buses are generally fine, especially the city ones  . Castle Hill has a major bus interchange with buses to the city, hornsby, lane cove, epping, mq, blacktown, etc... (and other places nobody cares about )


----------



## nickyboyo

Let me know the final/preferred date and i will see if i can get hold of the keys to a nice old hall in Fairfield for the day.
  Lots of tables, solid brick building with concrete floor and large enough to easily hold a national meet (if ever needed).


----------



## pkwak

the date is 10/07/2011, but I was told by Fairfield council that I need public liability insurance before I can hire their facility.


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> the date is 10/07/2011, but I was told by Fairfield council that I need public liability insurance before I can hire their facility.




the upside being if someone trips on all the power cords the organizers or the council don't get sued? (or just the council doesn't  ?)


----------



## pkwak

But if we can borrow the facility without public liability then that would be fantastic~


----------



## nickyboyo

This hall isn't a council building. It is the masonic temple on York Street- a rub of the nose, followed by the scratch of the crotch whilst your left trouser leg is raised 3 1/2" above the ankle whilst facing East, in the right company, can produce some unexpected results.
  I will have more information for you on the weekend.


----------



## svyr

nickyboyo said:


> This hall isn't a council building. It is the masonic temple on York Street- *a rub of the nose, followed by the scratch of the crotch whilst your left trouser leg is raised 3 1/2" above the ankle whilst facing East, in the right company, can produce some unexpected results*.
> I will have more information for you on the weekend.




lol


----------



## pkwak

Thank you very much nickyboyo but is there any chance you could find out earlier? Just that I really want to finalise the venue by this week and if the venue is not available then I need to book other one. And the distributors require time to make preparations. ^ ^


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





nickyboyo said:


> This hall isn't a council building. It is the masonic temple on York Street- a rub of the nose, followed by the scratch of the crotch whilst your left trouser leg is raised 3 1/2" above the ankle whilst facing East, in the right company, can produce some unexpected results.
> I will have more information for you on the weekend.


 

 Would every member need to rub their nose, followed by the scratch of the crotch whilst the left trouser leg is raised 3 1/2" above the ankle whilst facing east? I dont mind do this but some of the members might have an issue with this ritual~ puhahahah~


----------



## elliot42

I'll just chime in again to agree that Castle Hill is difficult to get to by public transport. There are buses, but on Sunday I think there's only one 610 an hour if coming from Lane Cove / near Epping Rd.


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote: 





nickyboyo said:


> This hall isn't a council building. It is the masonic temple on York Street- a rub of the nose, followed by the scratch of the crotch whilst your left trouser leg is raised 3 1/2" above the ankle whilst facing East, in the right company, can produce some unexpected results.
> I will have more information for you on the weekend.


 

 It might work that way where your from, us convicts on the other hand have had a hell harder time of it.


----------



## Mazz

I'm certainly interested - thanks for the ... er, heads-up, pkwak.  Have to check on the dates with the keeper of the social calendar though.
   
  I'd really like to try the LCD-2s with an amp with more grunt (and I've been thinking of ordering a DacMini...), and T1s, and HD800s...
   
  Current gear list in sig - probably won't bring HD280s or HD465 or SuperFreqs unless someone expresses interest up front.  Can probably also bring a laptop & USB HDD with a bunch of music, and a basic powerboard or two.


----------



## pkwak

Welcome Mazz~ nice to have you join us. I will add you for now, but let me know if your mrs have made other plans.~


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Seeing how this might be the last chance I'll be here for a meet, count me in. Shall be bringing a Pico DAC, Shure SE425 and Yuin PK1. Yep, significantly downgraded over the years. Looking forward to seeing old faces and new faces! And I'm in Kingsford.


----------



## pkwak

Welcome, ZephyrSapphire~ Nice to have original headfier join us~


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Good to see that the number of Sydney Head-Fiers have increased over the years.


----------



## qusp

i would love it to run my sabre dac and class A solid state biamped digital crossover/speaker rig, with with thunderbolt ssd for multichannel music serving it would be soooo sweet!!. i guess you'de be thankful that used macs have such awesome resale value. 
   
  in all honesty i'll probably be perfectly happy with a mac mini running the same, but i'm waiting to see if they release a thunderbolt equipped mini soon, since the speakers and amps wont be finished for a few months, there isnt much point buying something top shelf now.
   
  they really have reached the point where computers are powerful enough that unless you do actually have something intensive to do with them, as you have found out they are overkill.


----------



## svyr

svyr said:


> um, is anyone free this weekend? I need to have a micromeet with someone with a decent high powered HP amp. I just received a K340, but none of my amps can drive it at all. (I was hoping to use it with my NFB-10WM, but me and ADG didn't work out  ) (preferably not too far from Castle Hill by pub transport, since I'd have to go to your place with the K340 ). I just need 10 mins ... Alternatively, we could turn it into a mini-meet, but I doubt anyone can be bothered...




bump.  was going to buy a schiit asgard, but the seller stopped replying to questions about + still pending a refund on 10WM, so still would like a micro-meet to test the K340


----------



## pkwak

> And I'm not leaving that soon. I graduate mid-next year. Might be able to attend one more meet depending on when it is next year, if there is one next year.





Of course there will be a other meets~ and I will organize another big one next year after seeing how this one turns out~


----------



## qusp

do you diy at all? they would go really well with a low supply mini Aleph or 'mini A' as its called which is basically a scaled down Pass Labs power amp.


----------



## Elgin1989

Hi guys, new around here. Interested in joining your guys for the meet. Locations and dates are not confirmed yet? I am find with Sundays thou. Would be stuck in class the rest of the days =X
  I could bring my Meier Audio Corda Concerto + Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo + Senns HD650 w/ Symphonica Cables  Just to pitch in abit.


----------



## qusp

interested to hear the solo with my sabre, very interested. i also have something new that may surprise you. welcome aboad


----------



## Elgin1989

Will see you there  Can't wait for the surprise at hand! Hope the meet goes on without any hiccups!


----------



## pkwak

Welcome Elgin1989~
and yes unfortunately the venue and hence date is not yet set. However it will be hopefully tomorrow or by next week. Still awaiting confirmation from a member on a venue.
Cheers, Paul.


----------



## drez

I was out of the country in December, so I'm definitely hyped for a meet.  I live in Turramurra.
   
  Gear I can bring:  LCD-2 balanced, NFB-10ES +DI, Grado RS1i (SE but not for long),Sony ex700 (but I cant see what for), maybe V700DJ for lols.
   
  Look forward to it


----------



## jjinh

Erwin pm'd me about this the other day; I'm not sure if I'll be in Syd on those dates in July.
   
  I looked at OP and I thought Tom had actually finished his diyt2...


----------



## pkwak

Welcome drez and jjinh~
I will add you drez in~


----------



## boirefish

I'd love to try the senn hd650's well amped - and I will be free/back in Sydney on the 9th. Very keen, even though I'm new here.


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:


> I looked at OP and I thought Tom had actually finished his diyt2...


 

 lol tom has his hands full finishing his phd... coupled with **** himself over getting a job, it is not a state of mind condusive to finishing the arc welder.
  
  I can't believe how big the list of attendees and equipment has gotton!
  Great stuff =)


----------



## Mazz

Quote: 





nattonrice said:


> lol tom has his hands full finishing his phd...


 

 That alone is usually enough to keep you fully occupied - and then some.  I had several months towards the end where all I did apart from occasional grocery trips was sleep, eat, write, repeat...


----------



## superjohny

hey i just say this thread. i am more than interested to come along with my rigs below:
   
  Audio gd ref-8
  x-can v8p + tubes
  lcd-2
  HR  ultra-micro dac + power supply


----------



## pkwak

boirefish said:


> I'd love to try the senn hd650's well amped - and I will be free/back in Sydney on the 9th. Very keen, even though I'm new here.



Welcome boirefish~ I will add you in the list~


----------



## pkwak

superjohny said:


> hey i just say this thread. i am more than interested to come along with my rigs below:
> 
> Audio gd ref-8
> x-can v8p + tubes
> ...



And welcome superjohny~ I will add you in too~


----------



## pkwak

Hello~ just a quick announcement~
we so far have 4 distributors attending (custom iem, universal iem/headphone/amp, schiit, and cable), and I would like an ultra high end system distributor attending as well. So if there is ultra high end system you would like to have a listen to and know that they are in sydney, pm me their contact details so that I can contact them~ cheers. Paul.


----------



## qusp

tbh apart from dacs that are applicable to both headgear and speakers, i dont know that there is any for sale here in oz that beats the ultra high end diy efforts some members are doing. i'm gonna see if i can get Acko to come along and if not i'm kinda representing him also, as i realy think this stuff needs to be heard, i will do what i can to get my ackodac rig back into shape to bring down, but i dont want to spread myself too thin. i will see if i can borrow a system from him.
   
  some of this stuff kicks most commercial gears buts imo and its not strictly diy,. i'll send you a pm


----------



## svyr

qusp said:


> tbh apart from dacs that are applicable to both headgear and speakers, i dont know that there is any for sale here in oz that beats the ultra high end diy efforts some members are doing. i'm gonna see if i can get Acko to come along and if not i'm kinda representing him also, as i realy think this stuff needs to be heard, i will do what i can to get my ackodac rig back into shape to bring down, but i dont want to spread myself too thin. i will see if i can borrow a system from him.
> 
> some of this stuff kicks most commercial gears buts imo and its not strictly diy,. i'll send you a pm




1x I/V stage board without components for $130 (!), and piece by piece cost of easily $1000+ without a case  ...Wonder if they assemble it all and give you a free case if you buy a whole dac


----------



## qusp

huh? they are assembled. he doesnt sell bare boards and every price on the page is preceded by -Assembled and Tested
_-Built to Order: ~4wks. _
   
_the usb dac on sale right now is 238 for a hiface async usb module with linear regulators for all voltages, integrated ess dac and output buffer..... expensive hey? just whack a case around it and add transformer_
   
  iv module
  -Assembled and Tested
_-Built to Order: ~4wks 
 Unit Price: xxxx_
   
  i never said anything about the top shelf dac being cheap, i said it was very good in response to a post asking about *ultra-high end components *and for that i would usually think of another zero after your thousand dollars*.* i once tried to save money by getting the parts myself when he was selling bare boards, lets just say i bought kits from then on and they are cheaper now
   
  also all designs and assembly are made in Australia, that is worth something to me


----------



## qusp

i can see your confusion with that one pic, but the words disagree, i guess he doesnt have any pics of the assembled board. did you not read the description? i guess value as with beauty is in the eye of the beholder, if you know what you are looking at the price isnt bad at all, not cheap agreed, but that was not the brief


----------



## svyr

>I/V ...Assembled and Tested

Well, that makes more sense , should've read it more carefully.


with the $238 (actually 258) I think you're referring to the small usb powered version. https://sites.google.com/site/ackodac/home/AKD22P.JPG?attredirects=0 (don't really need an ext psu board for it either, but it does have the block connector for ext power). That one is pretty cheap for a sabre dac and async USB.
(although I haven't seen much about the 9023 chip)

I was referring to the multiboard with separate I/V stage or coax/aes,USB module,clock module, controller, reg PSU/torroidals,DAC board, etc... one for which you have to buy board by board https://sites.google.com/site/ackodac/_/rsrc/1303950079284/home/AKD%20SYS-BUILD4.JPG


----------



## mitos

Hey Paul, mate, do you reckon you can make a poll or tell us the progress with venues? I'll be free to from the 11th of June, onwards to help with locating venues. We can have meet  up or discuss venues, costs and stuff if you want face to face or through facebook/msn.


----------



## pkwak

At this stage we have 3 venues in progress. Masonic temple in Fairfield courtesy of nickiboyo, he said he would be able to confirm by today. Otherwise we have two other venues if these do not fall through today/tomorrow, one in castle hill and one in hornsby which are available. I like masonic temple because due to closeness to central Sydney, cost and restrictions applied to the venue. Anyway, I will keep you all posted as soon as I find out~
cheers. Paul.
P.s. Thanks mitos.


----------



## qusp

i know which one you were referring to, my comments were directed at that, i only mentioned the other board to give an indication of his margin overall. the only difference between it and your average 10k dac is the pretty case and the ackodac uses better tolerance parts. no audiophile nonsense here either, he designs high end RF systems sub-contracted to the australian defense force. wrt aku-24 you do need a psu, but not a regulated one, it needs dc in, so batteres would work well also. but i wont derail the thread further. on that. 
   
  sorry guys.
   
  well as far as on topic, i really need to book flights. date is set right? that weekend at least? as long as its that weekend it doesnt matter too much which day, i'm sure Tom and i will find something to geek out on, or drink....or geek out while we drink


----------



## svyr

qusp said:


> i know which one you were referring to, my comments were directed at that, i only mentioned the other board to give an indication of his margin overall. the only difference between it and your average 10k dac is the pretty case and the ackodac uses better tolerance parts. no audiophile nonsense here either, he designs high end RF systems sub-contracted to the australian defense force. wrt aku-24 you do need a psu, but not a regulated one, it needs dc in, so batteres would work well also. but i wont derail the thread further. on that.
> 
> sorry guys.
> 
> well as far as on topic, i really need to book flights. date is set right? that weekend at least? as long as its that weekend it doesnt matter too much which day, i'm sure Tom and i will find something to geek out on, or drink....or geek out while we drink




 so you might be bringing the full set one? (presumably a finished http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/image/view/id/113189#113192 ) ?


----------



## pkwak

qusp said:


> i know which one you were referring to, my comments were directed at that, i only mentioned the other board to give an indication of his margin overall. the only difference between it and your average 10k dac is the pretty case and the ackodac uses better tolerance parts. no audiophile nonsense here either, he designs high end RF systems sub-contracted to the australian defense force. wrt aku-24 you do need a psu, but not a regulated one, it needs dc in, so batteres would work well also. but i wont derail the thread further. on that.
> 
> sorry guys.
> 
> well as far as on topic, i really need to book flights. date is set right? that weekend at least? as long as its that weekend it doesnt matter too much which day, i'm sure Tom and i will find something to geek out on, or drink....or geek out while we drink




I am very sorry, would you be able to wait just until tomorrow night at the latest? I just want to be 100% that is all. So sorry about the uncertainty but believe me I am giving my 110% at the moment for this meet.


----------



## qusp

perhaps,
   
  those who wish to read details read the spoiler, its waay off topic, but those who want a warning as to what diy can do to a man, read on
   
  i'm trying to limit what i try to get done, so that i can actually achieve it and it was a complete pita bringing it down last year, hiding away in john's workshop and not even getting it done. the baggage handlers also dinged the chassis.  
   
   


Spoiler: details%20for%20those%20interested



 
  mine is 'slightly' different to that ;P, mine is a 2 box afair, dual akd12p teflon dacs, with sigma22/sigma11 power supplies (i will probably change this to something more compact) for preregulation, his regulators, but using different iv stages to what he has there and a very different async 4 channel 32bit/384khz usb->i2s board. one dac is using his upcoming discrete iv and the other is using an iv stage stripped back and modified for sabre from the pass labs D1, a class A single stage mosfet IV with big honking conrad heatsink to cope with the 50w of heat, TX220Z Zfoil power resistors and Vcap CuTF teflon and copper foil output caps 
   
  the D1 output dac will feed my woofers and ackos IV will feed the tweeters via dual mono aleph JX for woofers and semisouth power jfet circlotrons for the tweeters. will be again a central 1400va psu feeding 2 mongrel amps with one channel of each amp in each chassis (so 5 boxes total for transport, source and amps). theres very little chance i will get those dacs finished (no chance of the power amps) as i'm only just starting on the second dac set and have broken down a working 1 box stereo balanced dac, to start building the 2 box afair. i only just got the pre release usb board a couple of days ago.
  so i spit on your 1000 dollars haha, headphone amps are another story, need to see which sounds best.
  for headphones and other 2 channel apps i will either run both in parallel, or just use 2 of the channels, for speakers i will run a mac mini with allocator, or logic audio as digital crossover and room correction via the Titan usb board and an ipad for remote control
   


   
   
  I may try and just fit 2 channel, the usb and one iv stage in one chassis, but its not the highest on the agenda and i dont want to rush it. i may see if Acko can loan me one like you pictured for the meet, he lives in Sydney too and i hope to go over to visit.
   
  i will be concentrating on finishing the V 1.1 regulated supply, battery monitor and start/shutdown pcb for the portable sabre dac/headamp, boxing up 'the wire' and perhaps temporarily boxing up the Titan mutichannel hi-res usb->i2s convertor and bring that down for people to try, reckon it would make an excellent transport for John's rig. I will probably feed the portable sabre with it, it could do both at the same time, in fact it will do 8 channels of 32 bit/192khz audio (dont bother googling Titan, you might see some whisperings, but i have a pre-release version)
   
  So yeah epic project, its taken well over a year of planning and building so far and i try not to think about the money, but not too far off now. There is mainly casework left to do, which is no small task for this one.
   
  DIY is more of a morbid fascination/obsession than a hobby
   
  It will definitely be done for the next meet, i will draw a line under it after this rebuild, anything else will be a new project.


----------



## qusp

@pkwak ok i'll wait till tomorrow night. but i really have to get it done this weekend if i want to get decent cheap flights and organize myself (this is an epic project by itself) are you looking at other dates as well? I have only ever seen this one weekend mentioned
   
  your commitment is not in doubt, not in the slightest, any casual observer can see the effort you are putting in and i thankyou for that, but myself and i'm sure the other mot's and manufacturers will appreciate a great deal having a date to work towards. The venue i really dont care so much as long as its big enough, as with getting as many manufacturers involved as is feasible, but these things should not interfere with the basic needs that anyone; not just mots, will need to get organized in time. 
   
  i have a place to stay and a lift, so the date is the only thing that i need solid, even if its a particular weekend, as i will probably arrive Friday night, or Saturday morning and go home Sunday night, or monday morning depending on flights.
   
  Dont over-commit yourself wrt the venue size, if other meets are anything to go by, not everyone that says they are coming ends up coming. Its better to be a bit squeezy if everyone comes, than booking and paying for a massive empty space that doesnt get used and ending up out of pocket. Not only is it a waste, but it detracts from a more social atmosphere and conversation, which usually ends up being what the meet is about, meeting and talking with those that have similar interests. Certainly dont go too far out of pocket. i would suggest that perhaps you could get some money upfront from members, this will ease the burden on your wallet, but will also provide impetus for people to come once committed. 
   
  what do people think of that?


----------



## svyr

> I may try and just fit 2 channel, the usb and one iv stage in one chassis, but its not the highest on the agenda and i dont want to rush it. i may see if Acko can loan me one like you pictured for the meet, he lives in Sydney too and i hope to go over to visit.

Nice, thanks. 



>So yeah epic project, its taken well over a year of planning and building so far and i try not to think about the money, but not too far off now. There is mainly casework left to do, which is no small task for this one.
>DIY is more of a morbid fascination/obsession than a hobby

most impressive/it sure is. 


>details for those interested 

that was almost frightening  




pkwak said:


> Dont over-commit yourself wrt the venue size, if other meets are anything to go by, not everyone that says they are coming ends up coming. Its better to be a bit squeezy if everyone comes, than booking and paying for a massive empty space that doesnt get used and ending up out of pocket. Not only is it a waste, but it detracts from a more social atmosphere and conversation, which usually ends up being what the meet is about, meeting and talking with those that have similar interests. Certainly dont go too far out of pocket. i would suggest that perhaps you could get some money upfront from members, this will ease the burden on your wallet, but will also provide impetus for people to come once committed.
> 
> what do people think of that?




I think for the Mel meet Yukari may have kept a catalogue of people's emails and periodically emailed them to confirm availability/how firm they were about coming to the meet. (email, because it's easier to PM and track things in gmail and the like than in a thread or pm system, at least it used to be). What happened at the Mel meet, I think was we had more people attending than were listed, since the venue was publicly announced  and some potentially decided to come at the last minute (double check with her  + no one says that'd happen to use but yea)

As for donation (ticket) upfront, that's certainly doable and will partially ease the out of pocket cost. If it's the Castle Hill or Hornsby venue, the out of pocket cost is about 5-600 I think (cost of the venue alone).. Plus people then 'have a ticket'  = less of a discretionary activity.


----------



## pkwak

Well, to be honest, I would have booked one of the other venues on Monday, if I did not deem waiting for Fairfield temple worth the wait. 
Also, regards to payment, John also mentioned the same thing to me and will do so fornoter venues but with Fairfield there is no need. Plz I beg u, be patient. ^ ^


----------



## qusp

no need to beg, you have to tomorrow night and then i get out my bat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  svyr, i see you caught onto my odd habit/penchant for commas/backslashes


----------



## pkwak

Oh no~~~~ NOT THE BAT~~~!!!


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well as far as on topic, i really need to book flights. date is set right? that weekend at least? as long as its that weekend it doesnt matter too much which day, i'm sure Tom and i will find something to geek out on, or drink....or geek out while we drink


 


  I second this... Not in a massive rush but flight prices are going up daily...
  Oh, and a few things came in this week.
   
  Add to the list: 
  Graham Slee Voyager 
  Vsonic R04 PRo
  FoxL Bluetooth Speaker
  Various ALO cables
   
  Now, since these are pretty chunky and I'm only bringing one suitcase, please indicate if anyone actually wants to listen to the headphones below so I can bring it:
   
  Beyerdynamic DT 150 (amazingly good for the price, I can't believe it's not talked about more here)
  Alessandro MS1i
  DT880 pro 600ohm
  DT770 pro 80/250ohm
   
  Glad the list is getting longer!


----------



## pkwak

Yeah, until to morrow~ ^^


----------



## svyr

qusp said:


> no need to beg, you have to tomorrow night and then i get out my bat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, dw I usually use them as well, not mocking you... Generally,also add a soup of braces mid sentence (going off on a tangent sidenote) to make reading even harder. Oh, the things we do for the dear fellow forum readers  to make their life harder  and typing easier.


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:  





> i will be concentrating on finishing the battery monitor and start/shutdown pcb for the portable sabre dac/headamp


 

 ... and by concentrating he means whipping tom until he does the pcb for this.
  If he soaks the whip in 3 bottles of patronXO i will be more inclined to pull my finger out and get to it hehe


----------



## mrAdrian

Hi, I'm a very new member of headfi and would like to come as well!
   
  I have the UE 10pro but you seem to have it listed already. I can bring a heavily mod ms1 as well. Would anyone be interested in my Fiio E5? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just joking haha. I might have bought the ultrasone dj1 by the time we meet however.


----------



## Elgin1989

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Hi, I'm a very new member of headfi and would like to come as well!
> 
> I have the UE 10pro but you seem to have it listed already. I can bring a heavily mod ms1 as well. Would anyone be interested in my Fiio E5?
> 
> ...


 
  Welcome abroad! Would love to try on the modded ms1  cant wait to put my ears for some stress after so many headphones that will be present in the meet..
 =D


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





nattonrice said:


> ... and by concentrating he means whipping tom until he does the pcb for this.
> If he soaks the whip in 3 bottles of patronXO i will be more inclined to pull my finger out and get to it hehe


 


  well that depends, maybe maybe not, if it becomes unlikely then it will just mean either a revised perfboard reg section with very simple latching relay low voltage cutoff, or perhaps finally getting some chemicals to etch the fr4 i have here. getting my slave to do it is preferable though


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





svyr said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  bahahaha, love the tangental bracketization!! helps to 'clarify' ....i think....how can it be lazy in a post with 1500 words?


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote: 





qusp said:


> i will be concentrating on finishing the V 1.1 regulated supply, battery monitor and start/shutdown pcb for the portable sabre dac/headamp, boxing up 'the wire' and perhaps temporarily boxing up the Titan mutichannel hi-res usb->i2s convertor and bring that down for people to try, reckon it would make an excellent transport for John's rig. I will probably feed the portable sabre with it, it could do both at the same time, in fact it will do 8 channels of 32 bit/192khz audio (dont bother googling Titan, you might see some whisperings, but i have a pre-release version)


 
   
  Yes please, you have me pumped now, btw HD800’s are gone, say hello LCD-2’s.


----------



## svyr

qusp said:


> bahahaha, love the tangental bracketization!! helps to 'clarify' ....i think....how can it be lazy in a post with 1500 words?




if the intended length is > 9000 w.


----------



## qusp

touche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  sure John, yeah Tom said that last night. that unit is a dead cert, its just a matter of what dacs i end up bringing. it has an spdif out (though this will be limited to 24/192 i think),  i2s would be preferred, dont suppose you put an ethernet/i2s port on your dac?
   
  in other news svyr, that DC offset poster is hurting my head, or is it AC?... I forget haha


----------



## mrAdrian

Hey can I bring friends? He has a fair bit of gear haha... ms1, dj1, ath pro5, super first 5pro, um1 etc lol.


----------



## Elgin1989

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Hey can I bring friends? He has a fair bit of gear haha... ms1, dj1, ath pro5, super first 5pro, um1 etc lol.


 


  Why not?! the more the merrier


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Hey can I bring friends? He has a fair bit of gear haha... ms1, dj1, ath pro5, super first 5pro, um1 etc lol.


 


  Welcome~ I have added you in~
  And of course, feel free to bring as many friend as possible~ More headfiers the better~


----------



## pkwak

Qusp, Jaben and Unique melody: book your flight~ we are having the meet on the 10th.


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote:
    


pkwak said:


> Qusp, Jaben and Unique melody: book your flight~ we are having the meet on the 10th.


 


  What time? I'm doing a day trip because I have to leave again the next day


----------



## pkwak

I am thinking 10am to 4pm. The venue will most likely be Hornsby unless nickyboyo gets back to me tonight. Hornsby is upto 1 hr away from the airport.


----------



## qusp

cool thanks


----------



## boirefish

please PLEASE bring the DT880 pro. if they're too much of an inconvenience, i'd gladly buy it off you and save the hassle of carrying it back 
  Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> Now, since these are pretty chunky and I'm only bringing one suitcase, please indicate if anyone actually wants to listen to the headphones below so I can bring it:
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT 150 (amazingly good for the price, I can't believe it's not talked about more here)
> Alessandro MS1i
> ...


----------



## pkwak

I have confirmed the booking, and made changes to the first post.
   
  Location:

 Hornsby
 Sunday, 10/07/2011 (9:30am - 4:30pm).
 (Those that require pick up from the station, can you pm me? I will arrange a pick up from the *Hornsby* station at 9:40am)

http://www.cityrail.info/timetables/timetables_by_line.htm#landingPoint

 Cost:

 $20 for Member of the trade
 $10 for ordinary attendees
 (includes hall hire, morning tea, drinks and lunch)

 Order of the day for 1st ever Sydney "Can Con" (Can = Headphone Con= Convention):

 09:30 - 10:00am Set up/ Registration
 10:00 - 11:00am Members of the trade
 (11:00 Morning tea) (B`day cake)
 11:00 - 01:00pm
 1pm Lunch
  3:40pm *Lucky door prize draw* (courtesy of the MOT~)
 4pm End of the meet/pack up for 4:30 close of the doors.


----------



## alex699

@Jaben could you also bring the DT 770 whichever version you prefer, I'm seriously considering buying them from you on the day.

And this really is excellent all the people attending, and the list of gear is amazing. Can't wait to be there. Also hope to bring a friend, he just wants to observe, does really have any gear but is interested in getting into the Audio world. Hope this won't be a problem for anyone. All overheads will be easily covered by both.


----------



## pkwak

I can extend the finish time by 1 more hour. What do every think? Is there plenty of time for 4pm finish? (If you minus MOT presentation, morning tea/b`day cake and lunch, it would leave about 3 and 1/2 hour of free time to try out gears). Let me know what you think but I need to know asap.


----------



## pkwak

alex699, feel free to bring as many friends as you would like~


----------



## nattonrice

Are there any restrictions on alcohol etc at this place?


----------



## leveller1642

This is like a mini canjam. I might be able to make it. Any chance of Burson sending somebody?
   
   i can bring;
   
  Lavry DA11
  Onkyo ND-S1 digital ipod dock
  Headroom Pico DAC/amp
   
   
  I also have a Burson HA-160, an Apogee Duet,and a Dacmagic that i could bring if somebody twisted my arm.


----------



## svyr

>Are there any restrictions on alcohol etc at this place?

The castle hill one said you have to get a permit from the local police station  

Dunno about the Hornsby one


----------



## pkwak

same for hornsby, need to get permit from the police station.
  nattonrice: lol, I thought you you were going to drink the night before with qusp anyway? And would mixing alcohol + expensive gears be a good idea?


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





leveller1642 said:


> This is like a mini canjam. I might be able to make it. Any chance of Burson sending somebody?
> 
> i can bring;
> 
> ...


 
  Welcome~ I will add you in~


----------



## svyr

>nattonrice: lol, I thought you you were going to drink the night before with qusp anyway? And would mixing alcohol + expensive gears be a good idea?

strictly speaking, neither is mixing a hangover or even being tired. All it takes is forgetting that an amp is plugged into a step-down transformer, unplugging it at the socket at the back and then plugging it into 240v mains 
(and I speak from experience  )


----------



## pkwak

Well, if you are not too hung over and if I am not too hung over from the wedding the night before, let`s have a drink after the meet nattonrice~


----------



## qusp

hmmm, i'm actualy not all that sure that too many people that are not actively involved in the hobby is a good thing. so far is ok, but i'm not sure we should be encouraging it. the gear has to be looked after and those who dont have their own, may not be aware of proper procedure for switching cans, safe levels etc. maybe i'm worrying about nothing, but its not something that has ever been encouraged before and i agree with it not being encouraged before. not having any link to someone other than being a friend and not being a member leaves no way of knowing who people are, or having any way to contact, also means that ring ins that do not even know a member can drop in and your brother may be a deterant, but a single person is not enough. generally head-fi meets are limited to head-fi members, but like i said, a few ring ins is fine, actually a good thing.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





svyr said:


> >nattonrice: lol, I thought you you were going to drink the night before with qusp anyway? And would mixing alcohol + expensive gears be a good idea?
> 
> strictly speaking, neither is mixing a hangover or even being tired. All it takes is forgetting that an amp is plugged into a step-down transformer, unplugging it at the socket at the back and then plugging it into 240v mains
> (and I speak from experience
> ...


 

 plain old morons have this problem also, but i take your point


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> hmmm, i'm actualy not all that sure that too many people that are not actively involved in the hobby is a good thing. so far is ok, but i'm not sure we should be encouraging it. the gear has to be looked after and those who dont have their own, may not be aware of proper procedure for switching cans, safe levels etc. maybe i'm worrying about nothing, but its not something that has ever been encouraged before and i agree with it not being encouraged before. not having any link to someone other than being a friend and not being a member leaves no way of knowing who people are, or having any way to contact, also means that ring ins that do not even know a member can drop in and your brother may be a deterant, but a single person is not enough. generally head-fi meets are limited to head-fi members, but like i said, a few ring ins is fine, actually a good thing.


 


  I understand your concern. So, how should we approach this? any ideas?


----------



## qusp

i'm not sure, its difficult, perhaps we need to set a limit of how many 'guests' will be allowed to a manageable number, also perhaps a short instructional announcement as part of the program, turn volume down or off before changing the headphones or interconnects, no wet hair with electrostats etc.. whats the go with insurance? not that i would be able to insure my stuff for what its worth. normally people are really well behaved and respectful, but with an unknown element and that making it more possible for walk-ins that dont know anyone, its not so controlled


----------



## qusp

also any use of the logo anywhere has to be cleared, has anyone contacted Jude?
   
  it becomes difficult with large groups, you could ask for ID and contact details at the door, but then privacy comes into play and that still doesnt cover the event of a couple grand worth of gear getting damaged. I dont mean to be a party pooper (haha how old am i) but these are real issues.


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote: 





nattonrice said:


> Are there any restrictions on alcohol etc at this place?


 


  piss head


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





boirefish said:


> please PLEASE bring the DT880 pro. if they're too much of an inconvenience, i'd gladly buy it off you and save the hassle of carrying it back


 
  Quote: 





alex699 said:


> @Jaben could you also bring the DT 770 whichever version you prefer, I'm seriously considering buying them from you on the day.
> 
> And this really is excellent all the people attending, and the list of gear is amazing. Can't wait to be there. Also hope to bring a friend, he just wants to observe, does really have any gear but is interested in getting into the Audio world. Hope this won't be a problem for anyone. All overheads will be easily covered by both.


 

 Fine I'll bring everything... I'll have to have a bigass suitcase then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Let me know if you prefer me to bring either version. 880pro I've got in 32/250/600ohm and 770pro in 80/250ohm
   
   
  On that note, can I get someone to pick me up from Hornsby station and drop me back there again?
  I'm getting to the airport at 8:15am and leaving again at 8:45pm, that time works out alright.
  Of course if anyone lives around the airport that'll be a million times better...


----------



## Currawong

People should be encouraged to not have wet hair, or put anything in their hair at all. Strong aftershave or deodorant are also not good. Also, clean in and around your ears. Nobody wants their cans covered with earwax. 

You definitely should contact jude and make sure he knows of the details of the meet. I've never organised a meet so I can't give any other advice unfortunately.


----------



## svyr

+1 on qusp. (register to come and provide a valid email and mobile #,or don't come along, lol). 
Pretty conceivable to get a bent or cracked headband on some HP. E.g denon dx000 have weak pivot join and as mentioned in the manual,shouldn't be put on by the cups).
MoTs can at least get stock insured,reg people cant really. Pity the venue is already advertised in the thread title.
Also for mel meet - had a no hair product policy + people bringing some disposable hair cover things last time.

That said a lot of mishaps can be prevented, if you ask the the owner if you want to move or reconnect gear first, or the owner knows it's reasonable to ask people not to do XYZ with the gear and posts a note on a piece of paper with WARNING DO THIS/THAT/people read it. Exercising common sense = good


----------



## pkwak

qusp said:


> i'm not sure, its difficult, perhaps we need to set a limit of how many 'guests' will be allowed to a manageable number, also perhaps a short instructional announcement as part of the program, turn volume down or off before changing the headphones or interconnects, no wet hair with electrostats etc.. whats the go with insurance? not that i would be able to insure my stuff for what its worth. normally people are really well behaved and respectful, but with an unknown element and that making it more possible for walk-ins that dont know anyone, its not so controlled




Ok, how about we limit the number of non-headfiers to either 6 or 10?


----------



## svyr

ps 
IF something does get broken, unless it's something snapping in half of falling apart with pieces rolling everywhere, it's almost certain you won't be able to track who did it, and will have to suck it up  

(like qusp, don't mean to be a party pooper  )


----------



## pkwak

jaben australia said:


> Fine I'll bring everything... I'll have to have a bigass suitcase then
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure thing can organize pick up from station and back. As to airport, let us see closer to the date.


----------



## svyr

>plain old morons have this problem also, but i take your point

if I may offer an observation: excited people do terrible things and may at times forgo common sense


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Good stuff. Flight's booked for the 10th


----------



## pkwak

currawong said:


> People should be encouraged to not have wet hair, or put anything in their hair at all. Strong aftershave or deodorant are also not good. Also, clean in and around your ears. Nobody wants their cans covered with earwax.
> 
> You definitely should contact jude and make sure he knows of the details of the meet. I've never organised a meet so I can't give any other advice unfortunately.




They are excellent points. Thank you, I will add them in.
 Also as to ur advice I will contact Jude regarding this meet as to any breaches of rules.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> also any use of the logo anywhere has to be cleared, has anyone contacted Jude?
> 
> it becomes difficult with large groups, you could ask for ID and contact details at the door, but then privacy comes into play and that still doesnt cover the event of a couple grand worth of gear getting damaged. I dont mean to be a party pooper (haha how old am i) but these are real issues.


 

 Everyone is required to register at the front desk when they come in. They are required to give their Name, Address, mobile number, email and headf id if they have one. I thought I mentioned this earlier.


----------



## nattonrice

I agree on the restriction.
  People bringing their father or girlfriend like in the past has never been a problem.
  I think the main concern is accountability when someone brings a bunch of non-hf mates who may also have people tag along.
   
  Having to pay for entry and supply contact details will mitigate this to a degree.
   
  @ John... LOL I never do any DIY without a couple glasses of red.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> i'm not sure, its difficult, perhaps we need to set a limit of how many 'guests' will be allowed to a manageable number, also perhaps a short instructional announcement as part of the program, turn volume down or off before changing the headphones or interconnects, no wet hair with electrostats etc.. whats the go with insurance? not that i would be able to insure my stuff for what its worth. normally people are really well behaved and respectful, but with an unknown element and that making it more possible for walk-ins that dont know anyone, its not so controlled


 

 I was wondering if you can at the start of the meet, give us a short education session as to how to properly handle the gears.
  Also there is only public liability insurance and no insurance for the equipments present. And there will not be walk-ins as this meet is not advertised to the public, only in forum.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Hey can I bring friends? He has a fair bit of gear haha... ms1, dj1, ath pro5, super first 5pro, um1 etc lol.


 
   
  Unfortunately contrary to what I said earlier, we are going to limit the number of non headfier. So can I have his name? I will add him to the list.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





nattonrice said:


> I agree on the restriction.
> People bringing their father or girlfriend like in the past has never been a problem.
> I think the main concern is accountability when someone brings a bunch of non-hf mates who may also have people tag along.
> 
> ...


 



 Do you think we should raise the price to $15? Would this assist filtering out tag-alongs?


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> hmmm, i'm actualy not all that sure that too many people that are not actively involved in the hobby is a good thing. so far is ok, but i'm not sure we should be encouraging it. the gear has to be looked after and those who dont have their own, may not be aware of proper procedure for switching cans, safe levels etc. maybe i'm worrying about nothing, but its not something that has ever been encouraged before and i agree with it not being encouraged before. not having any link to someone other than being a friend and not being a member leaves no way of knowing who people are, or having any way to contact, also means that ring ins that do not even know a member can drop in and your brother may be a deterant, but a single person is not enough. generally head-fi meets are limited to head-fi members, but like i said, a few ring ins is fine, actually a good thing.


 
   
  Also if you are concerned that my brother and I will not be enough, then I can bring someone scarier. I can bring my wife. She mentioned that if I required help, she will come and help out~


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> was wondering if you can at the start of the meet, give us a short education session as to how to properly handle the gears




spending 5 mins is definitely worth it... People might arrive late, etc though  



pkwak said:


> Also if you are concerned that my brother and I will not be enough, then I can bring someone scarier. I can bring my wife. She mentioned that if I required help, she will come and help out~




>then I can bring someone scarier. I can bring my wife. 

lol, let's hope she doesn't read it the same way I did


----------



## pkwak

Update: Jude skimmed the thread and so far he saw no issues. He will let me know if he sees any issues after closer examination.


----------



## svyr

>Do you think we should raise the price to $15? 

You could. I think $10 just or barely covers the costs doesn't it (venue, clean up supplies, pizza)?


>Would this assist filtering out tag-alongs?

depends why they intend to tag along  

On a side note, leaving small lose items (wallets, keys, phones, expensive iems) on the table is not a particularly great idea


----------



## pkwak

For transparency of this meet: Jaben Australia told me that as well as the items for giveaways, he will get me little something as appreciation of organising this meet. I hope everyone is okay with this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## qusp

hmmmm, never had that come up before, but thanks for your candor. i really dont know, i guess its cool with me. now that its public it cant be cheap lol.
   
  i'm not so flash at public speaking, but i can perhaps come up with a handout that covers it and do a brief outline at the start, if anyone has any special, or unusual requirements perhaps let me know, or come up with a sign to have at your table. dont get too pedantic though guys, nobody should be required to face the rising sun and douse themselves in arctic silver, or place magic rocks in their pockets. most is just basic common sense stuff, but as we know this is not always that common. having a handout means those that miss the beginning will still have the info
   
   as for the number of tag alongs, perhaps 5-10 and as mentioned proper contact details given BEFORE the meet.
   
  Glad Jude is in the loop 
   
  hey Jude


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Unfortunately contrary to what I said earlier, we are going to limit the number of non headfier. So can I have his name? I will add him to the list.


 

 He has church on that day... so he would not be coming. I will let everyone know about his details if he decides to be free again.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> hmmmm, never had that come up before, but thanks for your candor. i really dont know, i guess its cool with me. now that its public it cant be cheap lol.
> 
> i'm not so flash at public speaking, but i can perhaps come up with a handout that covers it and do a brief outline at the start, if anyone has any special, or unusual requirements perhaps let me know, or come up with a sign to have at your table. dont get too pedantic though guys, nobody should be required to face the rising sun and douse themselves in arctic silver, or place magic rocks in their pockets. most is just basic common sense stuff, but as we know this is not always that common. having a handout means those that miss the beginning will still have the info
> 
> ...


 



 Well, Josh (Jaben) did say it was little something, so I am not going to have high expectations~
   
  Also , just asked my mrs and she had agreed to come and help and will be sitting at the registration table to register people as they come in. Also she will help set up morning tea and lunch.


----------



## nattonrice

I just posted a number of items in the amp and source for sale section yesterday.
  Due to the prices being in usd and the wild aud at the moment they work out very good for any locals wanting them (especially the diy kits).
   
  /threadstealing


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Well, Josh (Jaben) did say it was little something, so I am not going to have high expectations~
> 
> Also , just asked my mrs and she had agreed to come and help and will be sitting at the registration table to register people as they come in. Also she will help set up morning tea and lunch.


 

 Eh, don't get your hopes too high... I was thinking something small and cheap(ish) (a bit under $100 maybe?) for my appreciation for organizing the meet.
  You must've spent a fair few hours taking care of this, it's the least I can do right?
   
  Good news is I've been given the thumbs up to give out a pretty good amp for the door prize...
  Let's just say it's more than a couple of hundred, it's not too hard to figure out
   
  I'm thinking two other main prizes, and 5 or so smaller ones... Headphone stand, Earphones etc
   
  And if Paul wins one of the main prizes I'll put his prize in the draw.

 I'll draw up a list of prizes soon, but is everyone happy with that arrangement?


----------



## svyr

jaben australia said:


> Eh, don't get your hopes too high... I was thinking something small and cheap(ish) (a bit under $100 maybe?) for my appreciation for organizing the meet.
> You must've spent a fair few hours taking care of this, it's the least I can do right?
> 
> Good news is I've been given the thumbs up to give out a pretty good amp for the door prize...
> ...




smells good  . Paul certainly put in a lot of hard work, and deserves a little something 

Also, yay extra incentive to organize and turn up to meets (that's what, a 1 in about 50 chance of winning something  ?) 

>say it's more than a couple of hundred, it's not too hard to figure out

not the DA11, so that leaves a go-vibe  ?


----------



## nattonrice

S'all good.
  We like prizes.


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





svyr said:


> smells good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How do you know it's not a DA11? (it's not, that's insane...)
  But yeah, one of those as the main prize, two others in the triple digit and 5 prizes in the double digit.
   
  So that's 8 prizes, if the other MOTs give away one or two things that's 1 in 5 chance of getting something if we get 50 people
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT: Apologies about the misunderstanding earlier about sponsorship... But this makes up for it right?


----------



## svyr

jaben australia said:


> How do you know it's not a DA11? (it's not, that's insane...)
> But yeah, one of those as the main prize, two others in the triple digit and 5 prizes in the double digit.
> 
> So that's 8 prizes, if the other MOTs give away one or two things that's 1 in 5 chance of getting something if we get 50 people




way to go by leading by example, mate


----------



## pkwak

jaben australia said:


> Eh, don't get your hopes too high... I was thinking something small and cheap(ish) (a bit under $100 maybe?) for my appreciation for organizing the meet.
> You must've spent a fair few hours taking care of this, it's the least I can do right?
> 
> Good news is I've been given the thumbs up to give out a pretty good amp for the door prize...
> ...




Well thank you Josh and Jaben australia for your contribution~ I am sure everyone is greatly excited about the prizes~


----------



## qusp

i always bring stuff, that wont change this year. dont take me the wrong way earlier, my reservation was mainly just the lack of precedent
   
  and hehe sorry Jaben, i was just having a laugh


----------



## Currawong

Some other things I've seen from pictures and descriptions were "gear cards" as well as name cards, which people write about the rig being displayed. They have on them, by default "Quiet please" or something along those lines as we all get excited and want to talk a lot. 

Some instructions on the back of name cards, such as 

"Please ask first before changing anything in a rig beyond the volume/playing music." 
"Please turn the volume back to zero after listening." 
"Please make sure amps are off and the volume at zero before plugging/un-plugging headphones."
"Please keep your voice down near the rigs so people can listen."
"Don't forget your CD's etc. when you've finished listening."
"Have you labelled all your gear?"

There are also quite a few guides on how to set up computer gaming meets and quite a bit of the info in those will apply, though you wont be using anywhere near as much power I'd think. The vendors I'm sure will help out with suggestions as they will have been to quite a few meets themselves.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> i always bring stuff, that wont change this year. dont take me the wrong way earlier, my reservation was mainly just the lack of precedent
> 
> and hehe sorry Jaben, i was just having a laugh


 

 Yeah, I remember the beautiful looking cable you brought for giveaway last year~ I am looking forward to what you will bring this year~~~


----------



## Yogui

Hi, nice to see everyone is replying lots.
  As many others, I'll bring gear worth a few thousands. Couple of things:
   
  A) I'm strongly in favor of increasing the entry $15 (or even $20) that still very reasonable making it easier to organize and also keep more of the "not really interested" people further away from expensive gear.
  Also to ask for drivers license once on entry. 
   
  B) May we work out the meet lay out.
  I'm looking (as I suppose most of us do) forward to both:
  1) Show and discuss my gear with others. So, I have to stay around the ring. No big deal.
  2) Have a look at every one else's gear. So I'll walk around (or went the toilet LOL) mmm...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Say, we separate Portable and Desktop Gear and then keep them grouped them by price (which is also an indication of "being interested in"). Yes, Its going to be people that bring a mix of portable and desktop, then just by price.
   
  Then to go around anyone could leave the ring:
                  1) Un-attended, Should I print some RED "PLEASE, WAIT FOR THE OWNER TO LISTEN TO THE GEAR" A4 Sheets
                  2) With someone else. Everyone's neighbors have similar gear and price range (as per lay out)
                  3) Lock the Gear somewhere, I think there is no such lockers, may be a "safe room"?
   
  C) Still we need to remember that here we are open to anyone on the internet so Addresses, Phones etc Please PM.
   
  Well, may be a bit over the top but maybe not.
   
  Cheers,
  PS: If we need printing in Laser color or B/W for the cards organization etc. I can do it for free. Please PM.


----------



## qusp

now see, thats exactly what i didnt have in mind. i dont think its helpful to anyone (or even meaningful) to separate based on the cost of an item, or portable and home, that would mean i had something in both sides. your gear is nice, but pretty standard gear for the meets, if you feel that you need to hang around, do, but if you are hanging around to protect your investment, i really dont know that you will get that many visitors.
   
  last year for example Erwin sent about 20k+ worth of stuff (minimum) along and didnt even come. as long as people are respectful and use their head, it'll be fine. my main concern was strangers that dont have any experience with quality gear, or the possibility of people that nobody really knows slipping through.
   
  a high end section makes sense, but there are things worth not a heap of money that i would consider high end, due to rarity, or awesomeness . also labeling with price could have an effect on how people react to the sound, or at least what they say about it. if people are interested they'll ask, or google it later


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Some other things I've seen from pictures and descriptions were "gear cards" as well as name cards, which people write about the rig being displayed. They have on them, by default "Quiet please" or something along those lines as we all get excited and want to talk a lot.
> 
> Some instructions on the back of name cards, such as
> 
> ...


 



 Hmm... very interesting idea. Maybe I`ll provide each table with A4 papers and black marker and tapes. Although they is possibility that tape will leave residue on the gear.


----------



## svyr

>last year for example Erwin sent about 20k+ worth of stuff (minimum) along and didnt even come. as long as people are respectful and use their head, it'll be fine. my main concern was strangers that dont have any experience with quality gear, or the possibility of people that nobody really knows slipping through.

And I have his K1000 BH + the silicon chip amp on loan. He's epically awesome  


>Although they is possibility that tape will leave residue on the gear.

The genuine scotch one does not (especially for a short time), at least on all the surfaces I used it.


----------



## pkwak

ok ok, so far the meets have been nice and orderly and there was no need for this security issue to be raised. And I do not think we need to consider this at all. A lot of the members are regular meet attendees and they had no problems with bringing their gears to the meet. Even the first timers are respectful and understand that they are previleged to be able trying out different gears in one place and are careful.
  In regards to an "evil alien" who is just at the meet to destroy and steal other attendee`s equipment, it is highly unlikely since it is on sunday, at hornsby and not free.
  Plus the tables will be arranged so that 8-10 members will be grouped together. One member could remain behind and mind other members' gears and take turns. (Distributors will be paired, two tables together, due to limited power points. But due to expected high traffic, either myself or my brother will be near by to mind their products should they need to move around.)
   
  And honestly, I have only been to one meet, so far, but the atmosphere and culture is one that do not require excessive concern.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





svyr said:


> >last year for example Erwin sent about 20k+ worth of stuff (minimum) along and didnt even come. as long as people are respectful and use their head, it'll be fine. my main concern was strangers that dont have any experience with quality gear, or the possibility of people that nobody really knows slipping through.
> 
> And I have his K1000 BH + the silicon chip amp on loan. He's epically awesome
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ummm... budget do not allow for genuine scotch tapes.... T T.


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> Ummm... budget do not allow for genuine scotch tapes.... T T.




all we need is 1-2 rolls  and raising the fee to $15 isn't that big of a deal, considering people can potentially save $$$ by buying gear they've listened to (and that they don't have to resell after they don't like (of course YMMV since you're listening to systems (sourcedachp), but it is a good idea none-the-less))

>I have only been to one meet, so far, but the atmosphere and culture is one that do not require excessive concern.

+1


----------



## pkwak

Ok, sowwy people~ I am going to raise the fee to $15. However, if you can`t afford it, then pm me before hand, and will make a note to charge only $10.
  Hope this resolves tag along issue and now we can afford scorch tapes~


----------



## qusp

i think you seem to be struggling with the middle ground. you have not been to a meet like this one and neither have I, because we havent had one this large before in Australia. so i do not think that security as a rule should be dismissed, generally we look after each other and equipment, but generally they have been small enough and hardcore/tight-knit enough, to not worry so much. this one has been launched with quite a different angle and with quite a lot of different factors.a meet at John's house in the mountains and this, are entirely different animals, just the fact that with this it will be possible to be well out of sight of your rig makes it different
   
  all the same, i think as long as it is pretty much limited to forum members, contact details are shared, people are known, or the few guests are vouched for directly and everyone looks after each other we'll be fine, It should not be approached in the same way as last year, we do need to come up with a systematic way of handling responsibility. i think it would be unusual for a high end, or manufacturers area to be left unattended without at least a senior member present, but that situation should not be allowed to happen, no matter how cool and friendly we think the crowd is,


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





yogui said:


> Hi, nice to see everyone is replying lots.
> As many others, I'll bring gear worth a few thousands. Couple of things:
> 
> A) I'm strongly in favor of increasing the entry $15 (or even $20) that still very reasonable making it easier to organize and also keep more of the "not really interested" people further away from expensive gear.
> ...


 



 a) I have increased the fee to $15 but I wont be asking for driver`s license. And there wont be the need.
  b) The tables will be grouped so that 8-10 members will be sitting together.  And if security is of concern one member can volunteer to stay while other members go to look around and also you will get the opportunity to talk about your gear with people when they come around to your table.
  c) it is open to anyone on the internet and I will be getting the details at the registration but wont be sharing them with other members. Unless of course a reason do arise to contact the member directly.
   
  and yes plz do print RED "PLEASE, WAIT FOR THE OWNER TO LISTEN TO THE GEAR" A4 Sheets about 20 of them.
  And 10 each of:
  "Please ask first before changing anything in a rig beyond the volume/playing music."
 "Please turn the volume back to zero after listening."
 "Please make sure amps are off and the volume at zero before plugging/un-plugging headphones."


----------



## qusp

bare in mind that at any trade show with this much gear, they would be thinking security right off the bat and you would be seen to be stupid not to.


----------



## qusp

open to anyone on the internet? ok, look i'm going to leave it up to you. but registering at the door leaves it open to everyone off the street, anyone off the street without security concerns me. or do you just mean after registering interest in coming along on the forum, you register at the door and give your forum handle and whatever other details you deem necessary?


----------



## svyr

>b) The tables will be grouped so that 8-10 members will be sitting together. 

lol, how big are the tables? last year (mel meet) I brought enough gear to fill and entire table all on my own 


>asking for driver`s license

I wouldn't consider photo ID entirely unreasonable. Although not in the 'we're safe now' manner  


>and yes plz do print RED "PLEASE, WAIT FOR THE OWNER TO LISTEN TO THE GEAR" A4 Sheets about 20 of them. And 10 each of:

Might be an idea to make one with 'FRAGILE XYZ' (headband, cord, vol knob, etc...)


>but registering at the door leaves it open to everyone off the street, anyone off the street without security concerns me

*cut* doesn't make us safer, I know, but I'd feel safer with venue details on rego though.


----------



## qusp

yeah i know, i was thinking that as i typed it, but it would still have to be done beforehand, rather than just being able to rock up, give a fake email address and get in. at least that way its confirmed. ID to me is totally reasonable, you have to show ID to borrow a bloody 10 dollar DVD
   
  my posts may seem a bit paranoid, but this is the world we live in and to not even cover ourselves as much as a basic every day business that deals in goods that are a quantum leap lower value would seem asking for it


----------



## pkwak

okay, so, basically. to feel assured in summary:
   
  - Must be registered before attending here in this forum and provide with all the details through PM.
   
  - Must present photo id at registration at the venue or have someone with photo id vouch for that attendee
   
  - Need to hire security guards.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> open to anyone on the internet? ok, look i'm going to leave it up to you. but registering at the door leaves it open to everyone off the street, anyone off the street without security concerns me. or do you just mean after registering interest in coming along on the forum, you register at the door and give your forum handle and whatever other details you deem necessary?


 


  Perhaps I am naive, but I didn`t think just anyone or everyone off the street would walk into the hall to attend. Or search sydney meet in google with mal-intention.


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> okay, so, basically. to feel assured in summary:
> 
> - Must be registered before attending here in this forum and provide with all the details through PM.
> 
> ...






pkwak said:


> Perhaps I am naive, but I didn`t think just anyone or everyone off the street would walk into the hall to attend. Or search sydney meet in google with mal-intention.




more likely someone dodgy and already here will attend mwahaha


----------



## nattonrice

Registration here + photo id  is essential.
  It is not unreasonable to request Name, Phone# and Address (which is to be confirmed upon presentation of ID).
  As you are the sole organizer, you would be the only one privy to this information.
  This data should be kept by you in the event something does happen.

 Hiring security to perform this task will at least double (if not triple) the entry fee which is not good.
   
  As for Erwin's stuff last time... double that guesstimate and it is probably closer to the actual amount.


----------



## pkwak

Ok, I have added the requirement to provide a valid photo id at the venue in the first post.
  Regarding to registration here, I will ask for details on the 26th of June when I would have time to organise the details.
  Hope this is satisfactory for everyone.


----------



## Mazz

Definitely record the photo IDs - this is getting significantly bigger than what's gone before in Australia, and there are non-members coming.  Keep copies for a week or two after the meet and then destroy them if no-one who brought gear has any issues.
   
  I'm happy to chip in an extra $20 if you need it to cover (say) some student Head-Fi members who can only afford $10.  I reckon the meet is awesome value and I appreciate there's a LOT of organising involved.


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> Ok, I have added the requirement to provide a valid photo id at the venue in the first post.
> Regarding to registration here, I will ask for details on the 26th of June when I would have time to organise the details.
> Hope this is satisfactory for everyone.




=) cheers.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





mazz said:


> Definitely record the photo IDs - this is getting significantly bigger than what's gone before in Australia, and there are non-members coming.  Keep copies for a week or two after the meet and then destroy them if no-one who brought gear has any issues.
> 
> I'm happy to chip in an extra $20 if you need it to cover (say) some student Head-Fi members who can only afford $10.  I reckon the meet is awesome value and I appreciate there's a LOT of organising involved.


 
   
  So, basically you would like me to photocopy the id and store it for 2 weeks before destroying it? I do have a multi function printer and this is possible. Is everyone ok with this? Would this alleviate the security concerns that people have?


----------



## pkwak

Also, another idea is to divide the attendees into two and take turns in viewing the gears. So if there are 4 groups of tables, then 2 groups of table will be first to leave and can sample the distributor and the other half`s gears. I will organise to keep watch over the vacant tables and make sure no one touches anything. And after a period of time, the other half will take turns in sampling the gears.
  Pro: increased security = have opportunity to enjoy without concern over the theft or damage of property while away.
  Con: reduced time to sample gears by half (so instead of 3.5 hours, you only get 1 hour and 45 min, however I can still extend the time by 1 hour to finish at 5:30pm which will give 2 hour and 15 min each), cannot sample gears in the same half of the group. Distributors are unable to sample any gears.
   
  Or split the groups of tables in 4 and groups 1 and 2 start sampling. After 55 minutes, group 1 return to their table and group 3 start sampling, after another 55 minutes group 2 return to their table and group 4 start sampling, and finally after another 55 minutes group 3 return to their table and group 1 once again start sampling.


----------



## qusp

No, its just part of what needs to be done and yes i'm afraid it does seem to me you are a little bit naive wrt people, unfortunate, but true. As organizer of a largish event, it is your job to an extent prepare for the worst in people, not by way of attitude towards them or expecting it of them, but just by way of safeguards to protect in the unlikely event something bad happens. its great that you are so optimistic, but the world is not all sweetness and light and head-fi is not as pure as it once was either its sad to say. that is what happens with growth and people will sometimes go against their normal character on the spot if an opportunity arrises.
   
  there will be a large group of people in a procession carting boxes full of expensive looking electronics into the building, some of whom are more affluent looking than average, if people dont know beforehand, it will be apparent something is going on. I do not expect anything evil to happen, but it is your job to prepare for that unlikely event. you may be thinking it will scare people off, if it does, sorry but we did not want them there anyway. i can say for myself and i know i'm not alone, i was already mentally thinking i might not bring everything i was planning to. this one requirement in itself will not protect, but its a definite deterrent and quite a visible one at the entrance, Combined with due diligence of attendees and a couple other measures, we will be prepared and when nothing happens, people will have been more likely to relax knowing that they were being looked out for.
   
  you do not want to be the person that discouraged simple preventative measures if something happens.
   
  I tell you what i'm glad some other people chimed in though....
   
  thankyou though pkwak, i was getting a little bit flustered and confused at your reluctance, i'm glad you came around, i had my bat ready lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  just read your last post. mate, i know you are trying hard here, but are you suggesting the above rather confusing and annoying procedure in place of just simply taking ID at the door? i will not be coming if i have to sit around all day, not gonna happen. meets are about catching up with people and talking about shared experiences, testing a few gears and in this case showing off a few wares. find the middle ground, its really not that complicated, but there must be a way for people to be held accountable. the mots will work it out, you guys will work it out. 
   
  we have time to work this out, but i suggest we do not work it out in the thread and i ask that you please remove the address from any and all of your posts. anyone coming will be in contact, it wont be a secret, but it should not be advertised


----------



## johnwmclean

In agreement with other members, extra security measures must be accounted for, considering the escalating scale of this particular meet.
Paul the meet you attended was a private residence, a completely different kettle of fish, bare that in mind. 

I thank you for the extra measures towards a safer more secure event.


----------



## pkwak

qusp said:


> No, its just part of what needs to be done and yes i'm afraid it does seem to me you are a little bit naive wrt people, unfortunate, but true. As organizer of a largish event, it is your job to an extent prepare for the worst in people, not by way of attitude towards them or expecting it of them, but just by way of safeguards to protect in the unlikely event something bad happens. its great that you are so optimistic, but the world is not all sweetness and light and head-fi is not as pure as it once was either its sad to say. that is what happens with growth and people will sometimes go against their normal character on the spot if an opportunity arrises.
> 
> there will be a large group of people in a procession carting boxes full of expensive looking electronics into the building, some of whom are more affluent looking than average, if people dont know beforehand, it will be apparent something is going on. I do not expect anything evil to happen, but it is your job to prepare for that unlikely event. you may be thinking it will scare people off, if it does, sorry but we did not want them there anyway. i can say for myself and i know i'm not alone, i was already mentally thinking i might not bring everything i was planning to. this one requirement in itself will not protect, but its a definite deterrent and quite a visible one at the entrance, Combined with due diligence of attendees and a couple other measures, we will be prepared and when nothing happens, people will have been more likely to relax knowing that they were being looked out for.
> 
> ...




The above mentioned procedure was in addition to the taking photocopy of valid photo id. Above mentioned procedure may be the extreme end of security but this way, no one will be near anyone's gears without the owner being there. 
Also what do the MOTs prefer? Mingle? Or market their product? I was thinking the MoTs won't be able to leaving their table due to high traffic, ie people constantly wanting to try out their product and that is why I was going to have separate MoTs from ordinary members. Plus it would be a control of the traffic. Instead of having the whole attendee wending to try out a particular product all at once, there would only be half.


----------



## pkwak

And I am trying to start a brainstorming session. I am going to create a new thread people, search for security in big venues, and we can brainstorm and find the middle ground there.
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/557315/security-in-big-venues


----------



## qusp

i do not think that security should be discussed in open forum, it kinda defeats the purpose.  i'm not interested in being at my station the whole time, if we are sharing areas i'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## pkwak

Everyone please note the changes to the rules in the first post.
   
*SOME RULES

*1. Everyone must register prior to the meet. The attendees are required to provide the organiser with their Name, Address, Contact number and Email between 25/06/2011 and 08/07/2011.

 2. Everyone must provide a photo id when registering at the registration desk and will be cross checked with the provided name and address. Also at the registration the attendees are required to tick the box if the attendee do not want their name and email details passed onto the distributors. (Note a copy of your valid photo id (that can verify name and address) will be taken and kept for two weeks before being destroyed).


----------



## mitos

1.TBH, I dont think you should invite people outside of head-fi. There should be limited numbers
   
  2. Members must give the organiser/ senior members serial numbers of the Headphones/ audio gear. These numbers should be recorded by the leaders on a database. Alternatively, members could take photos: *refer to photos*
   




   
  3. I think bags should be checked by senior members/organiser on the way out and crossed referenced by the serial numbers, as recorded when the member arrives to the even/ send photos to Paul or whoever it might be
   
  4. All gear must remain on that table until the member leaves and get his/her gear  cross referenced.
   
  Just a few security measures!! Apart from that, I'm really looking forward to the meet


----------



## mitos

I dont think hiring security is viable. Adding another another 200-300 just for one security guard, just isn't worth it, unless people want to chip in 20 for members and 25-30 for Member of Trade.
   
  Changing the topic of security issues, if people want to and I think they're going to buy some IEMs in the near future, please buy your own IEMs sleeves. At under $15-$25 tops, you can get a set of IEM sleeves of ebay. Just  the generic IEM sleeves or comply Tx XXX will do.
   
  For my own gear, I'm not too fussed about people getting sweat on the pairs tbh, but if people could have the courtesy to bring a towel or tissues to wipe their side burns of face, it'll be appreciated.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





mitos said:


> 1.TBH, I dont think you should invite people outside of head-fi. There should be limited numbers
> 
> 2. Members must give the organiser/ senior members serial numbers of the Headphones/ audio gear. These numbers should be recorded by the leaders on a database. Alternatively, members could take photos: *refer to photos*
> 
> ...


 



 1. we could limit the attendee to headfier only, and who ever want to attend need to join headfi. However, I doubt the attendee number would be more than 50 anyways, so limiting the numbers would not be necessary. (Currently there are 32 members and 4 distributors).
  2. I can organise and create a checklist for each member which states their property and serial number with spaces to add additional property they decide to bring. And where there are no serial number, only product details. Each member are to send pm to me, if this is to be conducted, under heading Can Con equipment list and as I am not very knowledgeable and to save time categorise into headphone, dac, amp, source.  (This will take me a whole weekend.... someone better buy me a beer after the meet or I am getting my bat out~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  3. Bag checks could be conducted, however members would be encouraged not to bring a bag, or if it is necessary, ones without  pockets. Suit cases are of course exception.
  4. The doors could be kept closed until the end. And where a member wish to leave early, we could cross check from the list to make sure correct properties are taken by the attendee. However, it would mean we would need to check smokers few times on sunday who wish to go out for a smoke. The bathroom is within the hall so, no issue there.
   
  Well, I am open for suggestions. Feel free to contribute~


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





mitos said:


> I dont think hiring security is viable. Adding another another 200-300 just for one security guard, just isn't worth it, unless people want to chip in 20 for members and 25-30 for Member of Trade.
> 
> Changing the topic of security issues, if people want to and I think they're going to buy some IEMs in the near future, please buy your own IEMs sleeves. At under $15-$25 tops, you can get a set of IEM sleeves of ebay. Just  the generic IEM sleeves or comply Tx XXX will do.
> 
> For my own gear, I'm not too fussed about people getting sweat on the pairs tbh, but if people could have the courtesy to bring a towel or tissues to wipe their side burns of face, it'll be appreciated.


 



 I am going to buy some baby wipes and leave it on the table. Alcohol wipe are no good for this meet.


----------



## johnwmclean

What about a strip search?


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





johnwmclean said:


> What about a strip search?


 


  Considering it's a bit of a sausage fest, I'll skip


----------



## pkwak

lol~ I could "borrow" one of the x-ray machines from the hospital and scan everyone that comes in and out~


----------



## Currawong

I think you're going overboard. Have people register, pay $10 and get a badge or whatever. The way you're heading, people wont be able to take a piss without signing off. 

Beyond that, people would be wise to note the serial numbers of their gear and label items with their names.


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> johnwmclean said:
> 
> 
> > What about a strip search?


 
  Next thing, you know, to use someone else's gear, you will have to wear a full face helmet and fur covered boxing gloves.........................


----------



## pkwak

What about this? I can borrow a camcorder which I will use to record the meet. I think I will need 3 or at least 2 more to cover the whole venue. This way there will be a third eye always keeping an eye on things~ Does anyone have camcorder they can bring to the meet, if this idea get approved by everyone?


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote:


> Considering it's a bit of a sausage fest, I'll skip


 
   
  You Sure?


----------



## Jaben Australia

There's a bulge in her skirt


----------



## johnwmclean

You’ve just insulted my wife


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





johnwmclean said:


> You’ve just insulted my wife


 


  Who said it was a negative?


----------



## mitos




----------



## pkwak




----------



## svyr

jerry, jerry!


----------



## johnwmclean

Is Jaben’s fetish for bulges makin’ people hungry?


----------



## pkwak

hahaha~ I guess so~


----------



## svyr

johnwmclean said:


> Is Jaben’s fetish for bulges makin’ people hungry?




this thread is in real danger of becoming that thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/543465


----------



## qusp

OK, this is getting crazy, yes serial numbers should be noted, but you should have this for your records anyway. pkwak: please just go back, read through the suggestions that were made before things went loco. bag checks is over the top, you have all you need to know in the thread, you just seemed to skip over it or something, flipping from nothing to hiring security and chaining people to their desks.
   
  first, please take the address off the thread posts!! you seem to be skipping the simple deterrents/measures and going straight for proctology (although it sounds like somebody's idea of fun) there is also no point detailing all the security in the thread, You will not stop a determined thief, not gonna happen, the idea is just to discourage them from coming in and not presenting opportunities that are begging for it ie leaving iems just sitting on the table while you arent there, Perhaps for small items like that, you could just have a list of what you have and people can ask you. people should be allowed to bring bags of course, just have a check in for non gear bags and people dont walk around with their bag. A webcam on the front desk might not be a bad idea. doesnt even have to be on.
   
  just a few ideas. i do not think that people such as Natonrice, myself, John, Syvr et al, were asking you to keep upping the ante when they mentioned increased security, but rather just confirming that the measures that were mentioned already were necessary; because you seemed to be balking at the idea of even taking ID and thinking that everything would just be alright like the little meet at Johns house in the Blue mountains.
   
  correct me if i'm wrong here guys


----------



## wink

^^ This..    The voice of reason.


----------



## pkwak

In relation to secuity: I have decided. I believe this concern over security is over the top. We did not had any problems before and I believe we would not now. Our meet was one of mutual trust and respect, I decided that I would not set precedent for meets of distrust, not for Sydney, not for rest of the world. Hence no further security measure other than already implemented will be applied. (That of registration and copy of valid id, which I still think is excessive).
  If you are concerned about your property being stolen, I suggest that you do not bring that particular item. And if you deem my decision to be ludicrous and decide not to attend, than I apologise that I could not cater your needs as the organiser.
   
  Thank you.
  Paul.


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> OK, this is getting crazy, yes serial numbers should be noted, but you should have this for your records anyway. pkwak: please just go back, read through the suggestions that were made before things went loco. bag checks is over the top, you have all you need to know in the thread, you just seemed to skip over it or something, flipping from nothing to hiring security and chaining people to their desks.
> 
> first, please take the address off the thread posts!! you seem to be skipping the simple deterrents/measures and going straight for proctology (although it sounds like somebody's idea of fun) there is also no point detailing all the security in the thread, You will not stop a determined thief, not gonna happen, the idea is just to discourage them from coming in and not presenting opportunities that are begging for it ie leaving iems just sitting on the table while you arent there, Perhaps for small items like that, you could just have a list of what you have and people can ask you. people should be allowed to bring bags of course, just have a check in for non gear bags and people dont walk around with their bag. A webcam on the front desk might not be a bad idea. doesnt even have to be on.
> 
> ...


 

  
  What do you mean remove address of the thread posts? I thought I already have done this.
 Also the suggestions that was made was only a brainstorming. And a decision was made in previous post.


----------



## qusp

i give up. the fact that you deem even the most basic measure as over the top is a big worry for me and you seem incapable of digesting and collating suggestions. also i might add that i find the disregard you show for peoples concern perhaps is becauseyou dont have much there?
   
  this is not a mini meet, but its not huge either, there needs to be a middle ground struck. its good to know we are on our own. i will contact Jaben and we will look into some sort of system to look after ourselves
   
  i find this edge of attitude you are showing a little frustrating


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





qusp said:


> i give up. the fact that you deem even the most basic measure as over the top is a big worry for me and you seem incapable of digesting and collating suggestions. also i might add that i find the disregard you show for peoples concern perhaps is becauseyou dont have much there?
> 
> this is not a mini meet, but its not huge either, there needs to be a middle ground struck. its good to know we are on our own. i will contact Jaben and we will look into some sort of system to look after ourselves
> 
> i find this edge of attitude you are showing a little frustrating


 

 Okay it may not be an excuse that I only managed 3 hour sleep last night and that I am a little out of it. And I do admit that trying to organise this while doing my assignment and preparing a presentation for tomorrow is bit overwhelming. I do apologise if you felt that I have ignored your opinion and demeaned your posts. Believe that was not my intention. And once again I do apologise.
  However, this personal attack is not warranted and I ask you that you would refrain from doing it further, please. I believe that I have tried my best to cater everyone`s needs from suppliers to members. There were many conflicting ideas from members wanting identification and registration of every piece of item and bag checking to not wanting to even give out copy of their license. I believe I have implemented a middle ground. I have removed addresses from previous posts. Plus I am requesting people to register and provide a copy of their license. Weren`t these what you requested anyway? I have implemented them but that does not mean I must change my own views so that they align with yours.


----------



## Mazz

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> 2. Everyone must provide a photo id when registering at the registration desk and will be cross checked with the provided name and address. Also at the registration the attendees are required to tick the box if the attendee do not want their name and email details passed onto the distributors. (Note a copy of your valid photo id (that can verify name and address) will be taken and kept for two weeks before being destroyed).


 

 One more thing you'll need to consider - you're going to need to make sure you keep the photo ID details *secure* until destroyed, because they're a desirable target for identity thieves.


----------



## mitos

Look, everybody just chill out! GIve the man some space.  He's trying to do his best, ***.
   
  Paul, mate. You dont have to go over the top is what most of the guys are trying to get to you. As I said before, just simple as for some advise from some  past members who've hosted meets similar to the Sydney one. I really think you should get some help from Jude, he's definitely got some experience here. Forget all the haters here. Even me, if I've given you some stress on ideas about security.
   
  The location is firm. That's the most important thing. Concentrate on your studies first, then come back to security, alright mate??! Seriously, you should be too stressed over stuff like security, when you've the meet is  over a month away. First exams, then come back to the topic of security.
   
  As long as location is firmly set, that's like 80% of the meet issues done. It's not rocket science, you just need some basic principles on this stuff. As simple PM to Jude, US meets will. Then talk to the Members of Trade, and settle things out. The rest of us guys will adapt to the rules or if won't they don't have to attend the meet. Easy that!
   
  Take it easy, Paul


----------



## Jaben Australia

So awkward, it's like when mum and dad fights in the middle of a 5 hour drive...
   
  Anyway, I'll get my own security sorted. I'll coat everything with poison and I'll give everyone an antidote if nothing goes missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Seriously though, I'll think of something for my own table/part of table/bit of the floor.
   
  As for the door, if you note down and verify atendee's IDs it's fine with me. A webcam at the door is a solid idea I reckon.
  A feed of the whole place would be fantastic, but seems unlikely
   
  Anyway, I'll have these come in by next week:
  Beyerdynamic DT1350
  Centrance DAC Port
  Centrance DACMini
  Graham Slee Solo w/ PSU1
  Graham Slee Novo
  Hifiman HE-6
  Hifiman RE2
  Klipsch S3, S4, S5
  Ortofon EQ5
   
  And something I'm super excited to try myself: Go-vibe portable tube amp
   
  Now my list is getting super big, and I only have 22kg total luggage allowance so if there's anything you'd particularly like to try let me know.
  Otherwise I'll just bring my favourite things... And then I don't feel so bad


----------



## Jaben Australia

While I'm here I might as well announce the prizes I have in mind:
   
  #1: Go-Vibe Vulcan+ or a Go-Vibe Magnum
  #2: Crossroads HR1
  #3: Ordnance .22 or Go-Vibe Martini
  #4: Crossroads Headphone Stand

  #5  Hippo Box+
   
  And Smaller prizes:
  5x Hippo White

  5x Hippo Shroom
   
  Now these aren't 100% solid yet, but that's the general idea.
   
  If you don't mind, I'll put this up in the sponsor section of head-fi soon...
  We're giving away a decent amount (haven't counted, but I'm pretty sure it's in the four digits), the more people there are the more worthwhile the trip gets =)
   
  I'll add something between #1 and #2 if the number of attendees increase a bit as it gets closer to the date


----------



## svyr

>#5 Hippo Box+
>#1: Go-Vibe Vulcan+ 

broken link  ?


----------



## pkwak

Sorry guys, if I have made any one of you uncomfortable, plz forgive me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I have contacted Jude as soon as the issue of security was raised by qusp. He has yet to get back to me.
  And wow~ the prize is looking excellent~ hooray to jaben~ Wonder who will win the major prize. I even downloaded an iphone app for the draw that randomly pick out numbers~
  The prizes will be given out in ascending order in relation to their price.


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





svyr said:


> >#5 Hippo Box+
> >#1: Go-Vibe Vulcan+
> 
> broken link
> ...


 


  Gah, that website has a mind of its own

 Fixed


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> lol




paragraphs...don't forget them there  Cheers Paul.


----------



## pkwak

Sorry, Vlad, can you delete the posts I have deleted, I had momentarily lost it~ Sowwy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad donkey!


----------



## mitos

Hey Jaban, mate. Would you be able to bring along your Earsonics SM3 V2 and UE Tripple Fi-10s, please? I'm kinda looking into IEMs. Cheers. Ohhh. HE-6 would love to have try at them . Lovin' the stuff you're bring in bold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> Anyway, I'll have these come in by next week:
> Beyerdynamic DT1350
> Centrance DAC Port
> *Centrance DACMini*
> ...


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





mitos said:


> Hey Jaban, mate. Would you be able to bring along your Earsonics SM3 V2 and UE Tripple Fi-10s, please? I'm kinda looking into IEMs. Cheers. Ohhh. HE-6 would love to have try at them . Lovin' the stuff you're bring in bold


 
  *grumble* everyone's making me bring the big and heavy stuff *grumble*
   
  Kind of kidding, but luggage space is going to be a premium here. I'll definitely bring all the earphones/iems though, they don't take up much space at all
  I might have Westone 4 as well by then


----------



## drez

are we still registering???


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> So awkward, it's like when mum and dad fights in the middle of a 5 hour drive...
> 
> Anyway, I'll get my own security sorted. I'll coat everything with poison and I'll give everyone an antidote if nothing goes missing
> 
> ...


 



 Wow, that is indeed a lot of gears. I will definitely have to arrange a pick up from the airport, we don`t want you to hurt your back do we? =)


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





drez said:


> are we still registering???


 

 yes, definitely~  would you like to join us?


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> *grumble* everyone's making me bring the big and heavy stuff *grumble*
> 
> Kind of kidding, but luggage space is going to be a premium here. I'll definitely bring all the earphones/iems though, they don't take up much space at all
> I might have Westone 4 as well by then


 
  Yey, as well as Re0, I always wanted to try Westone 4~ This is fantastic~


----------



## drez

so sending registration details 16th June?


----------



## svyr

drez said:


> so sending registration details 16th June?




wasn't it 26th?


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





drez said:


> so sending registration details 16th June?


 

 For now let me know your suburb and gears (if at all) you would be bringing and I will add you in the list. At this stage, there are no limits set but this might change later. And b/n 26 of June and 8 of July send me your name, address, email, contact number via private message. And at the meet this detail will be cross checked with your photo id at the registration.
  Cheers. Paul.


----------



## pkwak

I am looking for help~
  I am seeking volunteers for the meet~ i require someone to walk around the hall in pretty green fluro vest lending hand where ever needed for half of the meet~ You will be relieved by another member for the other half~


----------



## mrAdrian

I forgot to include my suburb - I live in Castle Hill as well. Since Jaben has put my order on express, I might be able to drive you back to the airport after the meet, depending on what time you are leaving


----------



## mitos

Champion! Cheers mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> *grumble* everyone's making me bring the big and heavy stuff *grumble*
> 
> Kind of kidding, but luggage space is going to be a premium here. I'll definitely bring all the earphones/iems though, they don't take up much space at all
> I might have Westone 4 as well by then


----------



## pkwak

I am organizing b'day cake. So if it is ur b'day on Sunday, let me know~


----------



## Mazz

Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> Now my list is getting super big, and I only have 22kg total luggage allowance so if there's anything you'd particularly like to try let me know.


 

 I'd quite like to try the DACmini if you have room.


----------



## svyr

and DA11 , if you have a demo unit


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





svyr said:


> and DA11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Haha nay on that one sorry, they have to be special ordered...
  I'll bring the DACMini though, the DAC Port is also surprisingly good (class A amp in there!)


----------



## pkwak

Josh: I will organize a pick up from the airport.. mrAdrian will take you back. 
mrAdrian: While at it, can you also take unique melody to the airport after the meet?


----------



## mrAdrian

It should be ok. But just to confirm, we are leaving right after the venue right (as in no after party/dinner/etc)?


----------



## pkwak

No. There is none planned. However if anyone like to organize something after the meet, then I can post the details of the 'after meet' in the first post where the details are. ^^


----------



## qusp

personal attack? jeez
   
  frustrated? indeed
   
  i never suggested anything over the top, in fact i told people to calm down a few posts up, when over the top suggestions were made. my frustration lies in you just thinking its going to look after itself and disregarding a number of people who posted simple suggestions such as ID, measures that any organized event and as i mentioned, even video stores ask for (and what um and Jaben will be asking for). that has been reluctantly complied with and im happy for that, that takes care of just about everything that isnt people's own responsibility for ther own gear and others. its easy for those who can bring an extra person along, members and myself do not have that luxury. 
   
  i concur with everything mitos said, in fact if you look back its exactly what i said. Now that the cross-posting to other forums (including the date, time, address) is taken care of (thanks svyr and pkwak) and the venue is taken care of, really there is just a few loose ends. You should definitely contact people who have run larger meets before to get some tips in case there are things nobody has even thought of.
   
  we all have other lives that have to be taken care of, i'll lay money on me putting in more hours each week than just about anyone here at the moment the last 2 months quite a lot of it volunteer work too, supplying tightly matched mosfets for diyaudio . generally meets are full of good people, but that should not be assumed to be the case.
   
  will these measures stop any risk occurring? nope, but they do help to mitigate it.
   
  anyway i agree, lets just calm down and get on with it, i think its going to be a good meet, hopefully i get enough done to warrant protecting  i didnt object for just myself


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Josh: I will organize a pick up from the airport.. mrAdrian will take you back.
> mrAdrian: While at it, can you also take unique melody to the airport after the meet?


 
   
  Quote: 





mradrian said:


> It should be ok. But just to confirm, we are leaving right after the venue right (as in no after party/dinner/etc)?


 
   
  There's no need guys, really... Unless it's on the way or very close to where you live I'm fine with taking the train.
  That's what IEMs are for right?


----------



## pkwak

Your transport is organised Josh, you will be picked up by yogui (who have been very helpful)~ Apparently it is on the way~
  Sorry to deprive you of audio bliss~


----------



## poo

Haven't read through whole thread, but assuming it's not too late I'd like to come along and can bring whatever's I my sig unless there's a change between now and then.


----------



## pkwak

Welcome poo, I will add you in~


----------



## nattonrice

Yay poo!


----------



## svyr

nattonrice said:


> Yay poo!




lol...I second the opportunity to say that


----------



## pkwak

Also, I would like someone knowledgeable in audio gear to help me. Can someone organize the gears into type of gears for me (headphone, earphone, dac, amp etc)~ ? Thank you~


----------



## rzy6cn

Just curious of the "T2" in gear list.
   
  Does it means a SRM-T2 or SRM-007T2? If it is SRM-T2 then I will definitely come and bring my 009 to the meeting as it is the only STAX amp that I have not tried.....


----------



## deadlylover

It's referring to the DIY version of the SRM-T2, I don't think it's completed yet, so keep on praying =P.


----------



## nattonrice

Yeah it's the diyt2 i have sititng at my feet atm.
   
  Unfortunately it is highly unlikely i'll have the time to finish it before the meet.
   
  LOL I love the higgs gun... that was me being witty you realize?
  I promise I'm not trying to outdo CERN in my living room  =P


----------



## deadlylover

Hehe, careful there, the _Organization _may be keeping close watch on you......
   
  How are we looking in terms of Stax for this meet? We need some more Stax love.
  If I can make it, I'll be bringing the 007a and a Blue Hawaii if these exams would just get the hell out of the way of me finishing it (well, and I'm lazy =P).


----------



## pkwak

Well, I have contacted the Australian stax distributor as well.  Unfortunately they had some other appointment that day, however they are very interested and they responded that if they can, they will try their best to make it to the meet. Also inquired about sr-009 but unfortunately they did not have it in stock. In case they do respond that they can join us, is there other stax products that you would be interested?


----------



## pkwak

Actually, I will let you when they are definitiely going to join us, dont want you to have false hopes.


----------



## rzy6cn

Quote: 





deadlylover said:


> Hehe, careful there, the _Organization _may be keeping close watch on you......
> 
> How are we looking in terms of Stax for this meet? We need some more Stax love.
> If I can make it, I'll be bringing the 007a and a Blue Hawaii if these exams would just get the hell out of the way of me finishing it (well, and I'm lazy =P).


 


  If there is a blue hawaii I think I will come with my 009 lol.
   
  Good to hear a 009 + BHSE Combo.
   
  I've chosen a Krell Evolution 202 + SRM 717 combo after consideration because Blue Hawaii might take half year waiting time but I would be happy to try how it performs.


----------



## rzy6cn

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Well, I have contacted the Australian stax distributor as well.  Unfortunately they had some other appointment that day, however they are very interested and they responded that if they can, they will try their best to make it to the meet. Also inquired about sr-009 but unfortunately they did not have it in stock. In case they do respond that they can join us, is there other stax products that you would be interested?


 


  I do not think they have SR-009 in stock. Even yes the price will be like $9999 something, it is better to get one from Japan instead....
   
  I think a lot of people will be interested in 3070,4070 or 507+600 ltd etc which are more affordable...
   
  As a serious Stax player I've tried almost all Stax amp, the only exclusion is the SRM-T2...I might try get one from Japan if there are 1 available in the future...
   
  Anyway I'm waiting for KGSS/BHSE/KGBH coming in the meeting then I can join with my own SR-009.


----------



## qusp

i think only top line stax appeal to me unfortunately, lower stax have always disappointed in some area compared to top of the line dynamics. airy, fast, incredibly detailed, but (and i know this is a cliche) lacking weight. so i'm hoping a certain rig will change that, although my wallet is praying it doesnt. at least i can make my own amp.


----------



## pkwak

Yay~ only four weeks to go until Can Con everyone~ hope everyone is as excited as I am.


----------



## pkwak

Also plz tell your headfi friends about this meet, we need at least 30 more people to break even as to the cost. T T.


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> Also plz tell your friends about this meet, we need at least 30 more people to break even as to the cost. T T.




eh? at @$15pp 
the venue costs are around 8*30 = 240 (w/o the refundable bond) 
pizza is let's say $7.5pp/2 (if on avg one person has 1/2 a pizza). + say a softdrink @ $1.5 
30*5.25=160
240+160=400. That's 26 people  
Am I missing something?


----------



## qusp

the bus? are you still considering a bus to pick people up from the station? that would be expensive for a minority and they would have to all turn up and leave at the same time. how about carpooling, or a couple of volunteers to go pick some people up from the station?


----------



## pkwak

No, no bus.
Also need to consider morning tea, the cost spent for name tags, baby wipes were expensive and so were the cups for cold and hot drinks. Plus there are little things that was required, paper towel, napkins, scotch tapes etc. Also I am not going to ask the volunteers to pay for morning tea and lunch when they are going to help out all day without pay.


----------



## pkwak

So, considering all the overhead cost and variable cost, per person is contributing less than $4 for the venue. (sorry can't do the exact calculations due to variable costs that change with number of people attending). From the start I knew I would be forking out more for this meet but I do want to minimize this to under $50 if possible. 
Cheers. Paul.


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> No, no bus.
> Also need to consider morning tea, the cost spent for name tags, baby wipes were expensive and so were the cups for cold and hot drinks. Plus there are little things that was required, paper towel, napkins, scotch tapes etc. Also I am not going to ask the volunteers to pay for morning tea and lunch when they are going to help out all day without pay.




sounds like $100 on top (and the venue + what not is covered by just the 1st 26 attendees  and I wasn't counting the MoTs. After the initial 26 people, the variable pizza, wipes, etc costs should be quite comfortably covered ), but not 30 more people at $15 lol... Seriously, that just doesn't sound right.

If wipes are expensive lol, get paper towels and some handwash ($5/1L), geez...


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> No, no bus.
> Also need to consider morning tea, the cost spent for name tags, baby wipes were expensive and so were the cups for cold and hot drinks. Plus there are little things that was required, paper towel, napkins, scotch tapes etc. Also I am not going to ask the volunteers to pay for morning tea and lunch when they are going to help out all day without pay.


 


  fair call on the volunteers, surely baby wipes etc are the owners responsibility? tissues will do fine for me. they rip people off on anything with the word baby in it; counterintuitive, but thats the way it is. did you buy everything already? 450 for baby wipes, nametags and extra drinks that are really up to people to buy?and if 15 each doesnt cover it for 30 people, what happens when there is another 30 people?, who pays for their baby wipes?


----------



## pkwak

There are couple of things that need to be prepared in advanced and take time have been purchased but overall majority which can be done days before have not been purchased.
You don't understand qusp: the more people there is the less each person have to pay for the venue. Just logic as the venue is fixed cost. So say a room was $100 then 10 people would have to pay $10 each but with 100 people per person price is $1. Also cups and napkin all sell in bulk and more people there are the cheaper it becomes until I reach threshold where i have to buy another bulk.
Regarding baby wipes, I know how expensive it is but if I buy in bulk, then it is cheaper. And with all the expensive gears at the meet, some of the members informed me as an essential, that I could provide.


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> There are couple of things that need to be prepared in advanced and take time have been purchased but overall majority which can be done days before have not been purchased.
> You don't understand qusp: the more people there is the less each person have to pay for the venue. Just logic as the venue is fixed cost. So say a room was $100 then 10 people would have to pay $10 each but with 100 people per person price is $1. Also cups and napkin all sell in bulk and more people there are the cheaper it becomes until I reach threshold where i have to buy another bulk.
> Regarding baby wipes, I know how expensive it is but if I buy in bulk, then it is cheaper. And with all the expensive gears at the meet, I see this as essential, that I could provide. And you maybe fine with tissue stuck on your pizza, but I believe there will people who prefer napkin over tissue any day and are not fine with tissue.




I don't think the argument is about 'the more people come the less the spread fixed cost pp are'.
The argument is more about 'these things all costs peanuts (tissues, paper plates, soft drinks, adding up to about $100-150 total max)/surely they don't add up to an additional total of $450  and mandate inviting 30 more people. The existing 30 members + MoTs seems enough or quite enough to cover the costs of venue + refreshments and cutlery/soft drinks. 

edit: mmm, ok the figures you PMed for the costs sound fairly reasonable, and you are about $200 out. I still don't think inviting 2x the people is a solution. Posting 'we're $200 out, what do you guys think we can do' however is a path to one


----------



## Mazz

Quote: 





svyr said:


> Posting 'we're $200 out, what do you guys think we can do' however is a path to one


 

 Yep, I already offered to pay a bit more, so if we're still short nearer the day let me know.


----------



## pkwak

Mazz, thank you very much for your generosity, we greatly appreciate it.
  However, I am praying that we would not need it~


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:
			
		

> I know there are members who you know that are not attending the meet because they are not aware of this meet. Can you plz tell them about our meet?



Cheers, that seems like a reasonable idea


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> 8. juzmister (Watsons Bay but requires transport)


 


 bull. Learn to drive you lazy ass


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> 8. juzmister (Watsons Bay but requires transport)


 
  Could always take a water taxi... tee hee.


----------



## juzmister

bahahaha I'll have to bring rations in case I get lost
   
  Happy to chip in extra if required


----------



## mrAdrian

in case i have not replied, I do not mind driving um and jaben back to the airport. That's as long as they feel safe with my driving and my car  Your gears would be more expensive than my car


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> Your gears would be more expensive than my car


----------



## Jaben Australia

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> in case i have not replied, I do not mind driving um and jaben back to the airport. That's as long as they feel safe with my driving and my car  Your gears would be more expensive than my car


 

  
  Thanks for the offer Adrian, but looks like Paul blackmailed one of the other members that will pass the airport to pick me up
  Thanks anyway for the offer though, much appreciated... but your place is nowhere near the airport!


----------



## pkwak

Me? Blackmail?


----------



## pkwak

Your gears would be more expensive than my car
  Quote: 





wink said:


>


----------



## wink

Checkmate...


----------



## Covenant

Hey all,
   
  I should be able to make this meet, It'll be good to see everyone again after so long  I've been keen to try the UM Mage for ages as well, so this will be a good opportunity. I'll be bringing my old rig:
   
  Pico DAC > Burson HA160 > Sennheiser HD600
   
  @Johnwmclean: Looks like you finished your EHHA? Sweet  I'll be keen to see what that beast wrings out of the HD800.
   
  @Nattonrice: T2! Teeee-Twoooo!


----------



## pkwak

Alright~ Covenant~ Welcome~


----------



## mrAdrian

you guys are so mean :O
   
  but yeah alright then I will just come~
  See everyone in July and good luck for those having exams...
   
  p.s.


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> you guys are so mean :O
> 
> but yeah alright then I will just come~
> See everyone in July and good luck for those having exams...
> ...


 
  At midnight it turns into:-


----------



## pkwak

And then into....


----------



## mrAdrian

lolz i wish. Could someone photoshop a LCD-2 on the above pic?


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





covenant said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I should be able to make this meet, It'll be good to see everyone again after so long  I've been keen to try the UM Mage for ages as well, so this will be a good opportunity. I'll be bringing my old rig:
> 
> ...


 

 hey hey, it lives!! hows tricks old son? John dont have no HD800 anymore, but i'm interested to hear his balanced EHHA as well
   
  looks like wink has a playmate


----------



## 3lusiv3

I'm glad you guys found a venue. It sounds like it will be a great meet.


----------



## mrAdrian

*wining because I am in crazy mood due to all these studies*
   
  I want a DAC >< and a better amp than FiiO (because from the portable rig showoff thread people gave me harsh comments TT)
   
   
  I want money...
  I want to try them first before the lucky draw announces my name...
  I want to hear the improvement then win the prize...
   
   
  I want the Magnum the Magnum... TT
   
   
  Finished.
   
   
  p.s. any uni students? any unsw-ers?


----------



## commanderkeen88

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> p.s. any uni students? any unsw-ers?


 

  
  yup exam in 8 hours. at least the scenary is nice at randwick racecourse...


----------



## nattonrice

Uni students yes.
   
  UNSW ones... yes, one in particular I believe.
   
  Anyone else from Mac uni?


----------



## wink

Do you have to study to eat at McDonalds? Do you get a degree in fast foods?
  Quote: 





> Anyone else from Mac uni?


----------



## Covenant

Quote: 





qusp said:


> hey hey, it lives!! hows tricks old son? John dont have no HD800 anymore, but i'm interested to hear his balanced EHHA as well
> 
> looks like wink has a playmate


 


  But I loveded his HD800! I LOVEDED IT SOOO MUCH! :'(
   
  What's doin Jeremeister? Taken over the cabling world yet?
   
  I barely even use my home rig anymore; it'll likely go up for sale after the meet. Except for maybe the HD600's for nostalgia's sake  90% of the listening I'm doing these days is portable, so I'll probably be lingering around the UM table and trying out their universals.


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> 90% of the listening I'm doing these days is portable, so I'll probably be lingering around the UM table and trying out their universals.


 
  Hifi sacrilege.... tee heee...!!!!!


----------



## juzmister

Oops...I totally forgot that I was going to the Gold Coast on the weekend of the meet. Looks like i can't make it anymore. Sorry guys, I was really looking forward to it!


----------



## nattonrice

Punce.


----------



## juzmister

Ouch


----------



## Covenant

Quote: 





nattonrice said:


> Punce.


 


  x2


----------



## pkwak

We are very fortunate that Covenant found out about this meet and join us because one of our members text him. If you know any headfiers that you know of that do not know about this meet, plz text or email them~ I would greatly appreciate it~
   
  Thank you.
  Paul.


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> Ouch


 
   
  Quote: 





> Oops...I totally forgot that I was going to the Gold Coast on the weekend of the meet. Looks like i can't make it anymore. Sorry guys, I was really looking forward to it!


 
  Whichever one you attend, it's gonna hurt your wallet.
  Why not fly down on Sunday and get a double hit...?????


----------



## boirefish

Quote: 





> p.s. any uni students? any unsw-ers?


 

 Chyeahhhh. UNSW =D - exams start next tuesday for me 
  suspense is killing me.


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> We are very fortunate that Covenant found out about this meet and join us because one of our members text him.


 

 I take payment in cash and credit.


----------



## mrAdrian

DR Accounts Recievables
  CR Other Revenue
   
  then...
   
  DR Allowance for Doubtful Debts
  CR Accounts Recievables


----------



## mitos

I'm on holidays, suckers =P . Club Macq. This is gonna be a long wait till Can Con.


----------



## mrAdrian

fcuk! next exam is on the 23rd, then duo on the 24th
   
  Combo! so dead.


----------



## pkwak

nattonrice said:


> I take payment in cash and credit.




I was actually thinking of something on the line...
a kiss from her



Or



Or


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> I was actually thinking of something on the line...
> a kiss from her
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSLqtG7vpBF66MsrMEmUZ2eNzxeUPWaihrSZovhTydBuObIc0fN
> 
> ...


 
  How about this one? - or two?


----------



## mrAdrian

"your air force is awake"
   
  I thought that was physics...


----------



## svyr

not again... http://www.stereo.net.au/forums/showthread.php/35959

Why has it been reposted, and why the f... is the full venue name in the thread title?

again, why weren't people in the thread consulted.


----------



## pkwak

The admin of the site has made the mistake. The admin has posted what was removed. I have left message to remove the post.


----------



## pkwak

wink said:


> How about this one? - or two?




I don't see how nattonrice could resist my choice of candidates~


----------



## nattonrice

The Horror


----------



## pkwak

pkwak said:


> nattonrice said:
> 
> 
> > I take payment in cash and credit.
> ...




Go gals~ Nattonrice is for your taking~


----------



## pkwak

Also, I will bring my S:flo2 as well, for people wanting to try out portable iems and headphones and dont have a source. I am wondering what songs are good for testing headphones/iem? Currently I have bunch of anime. classical, michael buble, spongle, infected mushroom on it. Cheers.


----------



## xDEFiNE

Damn, damn damn damn damn. Would love to meet up with some fellow head-fi'ers, but I'm in Queensland, so no can do.

Good to know there are some fellow Australians in this forum though


----------



## svyr

xdefine said:


> Damn, damn damn damn damn. Would love to meet up with some fellow head-fi'ers, but I'm in Queensland, so no can do.
> 
> Good to know there are some fellow Australians in this forum though




jeeestar... or something. Tiger possibly. Sometimes they have airfares for < $100 (UNLESS, the flight gets canceled and you get to fly another day  )


----------



## nattonrice

LOL the fact they have enough material to produce a tv show about tiger airway's cock ups should be cause for concern  =S


----------



## svyr

nattonrice said:


> LOL the fact they have enough material to produce a tv show about tiger airway's cock ups should be cause for concern  =S




I definitely wouldn't fly Syd->Mel with them again lol. Let's just say it's not certain when you'll arrive (including time in general, and the day if on the last or second or third last flight), or the airport (avalon instead of mel tul)....
Other than that, it's all peachy. (except for them always being out of any food but instant noodles for $5  )


----------



## nattonrice

Lol NISSIN noodle never looked so good  =S


----------



## qusp

i got my flights for 59 each way from brissie with virgin (special price, but there were plenty at 69), throw in a place to stay, a lift from the airport and you have money left for booze
   
  slacker!! what kind of headfier are you anyway??


----------



## jamesnz

Gutted, I'm in Sydney until the 9th. Otherwise it would be a more international meet. Hope there are lots of photos!


----------



## pkwak

If you are flying, jetstar/tiger/virgin, then lets hope that your flight is postponed. Bahahahaha
And never know, there maybe another volcanic cloud that prevents people from flying~ errrr... to NZ! NOT within Australia!! as we want our MOTs to get to Sydney~~ ^ ^;;;


----------



## jamesnz

Haha yea well I was a little worried that my flight today would be cancelled from NZ to Aus (qantas). However, I'd be delighted if they are cancelled coming back.


----------



## pkwak

http://www.tigerairways.com/edm/au/index.php
   
  here you go xDefine~ from goldcoast flight from $30.
  Melbourne flight to syd from $20.
   
  We already have a transport organised from and to the sydney airport~ ^ ^
  now you have no excuse.


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> We already have a transport organised from and to the sydney airport~ ^ ^
> now you have no excuse.


 
  Take your pick...


----------



## pkwak

Or if you would like we could send mrAdrian`s.....


----------



## qusp

blatant ad/ i'll have a diymod 5.5g for sale at the meet or before if anyone is keen. pretty much new front and rear panels, has 80gb back as is 32gb cf modded with internal caps (blackgate bypassed with 0.1uf film) new battery, silver wiring.. it was mine, i dont offer the service anymore. i want to sell it in oz, as the new postage regulations outlaw shiping anything with an internal battery, so fedex is the only option $$$


----------



## Luco

Hi guys,
   
  thank you for organising the meet. I would like to attend - never been to one before so should be a blast.
   
  I can bring my stuff - HD650 BAL, HD600 SE, Headroom Max Balanced and Esoteric DV-60.
   
  Do I need to pm my name to anyone for the registration?


----------



## nattonrice

I've wanted to hear the HRMB for a long, long time.
  Something about massive PCBs always gets me going heh.


----------



## pkwak

Hello Luco~ I have added you in in the first post~ ^ ^.
the details regarding pm of details are in the first post~

Cheers. 
Paul.


----------



## leveller1642

I can't understand why some are so paranoid about security. Have there been precedents in the past that necessitate these actions? 
   
  I don't think i will be able to make it. I am caring for an elderly father and I had planned to bring him along, but it is a long drive and it won't be fair on him to have him hanging around- he is close to being deaf. 
   
  I noticed Alex669 lives in Caringbah as I do now. If anybody wants a listen to my gear maybe he could pick it up and take it over there. 
   
  I just remembered i have a near new pair if DT-48E as well as well as the Lavry DA11, Apogee Duet, Pico DAC amp, Onkyo ND-S1, 2 x ipod classics with ALAC, Trends 10.1 USB to SPDF and a Cambridge Dacmagic. and a macbook pro that nobody else maybe bringing yet.


----------



## nattonrice

There is no precedent because there has never been a meet of this scale in Sydney before now.
  I think with the suggestions a couple of pages back it should be fine.


----------



## pkwak

Leveller1642: could your dad help us for the day as a volunteer? Then he would not be bored and also be helping us as well. ( although this depends on how old your dad is and if can help us? The work does not involve much labour work. Could he?


----------



## mrAdrian

Hey great news:
   
  I'll be bringing a pair of DJ1 as well... Wonder what happened to 'buy it only as a present if I get good grades'~


----------



## Elgin1989

Guys, Bad new from my side, I can't join you guys for the meet as I have to fly back to my country and be with my mom who is undergoing treatment.

 Sorry to disappoint you guys.


----------



## pkwak

That is unfortunate but your mother is more important.
  Well, I hope your mother makes a full recovery.~


----------



## Covenant

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Also, I will bring my S:flo2 as well, for people wanting to try out portable iems and headphones and dont have a source. I am wondering what songs are good for testing headphones/iem? Currently I have bunch of anime. classical, michael buble, spongle, infected mushroom on it. Cheers.


 


  Wewt, another Shpongle fan! I didn't think any more of our kind existed 
   
  If you've got the "Tales of the Inexpressible" album, Dorset Perception makes a great test track. Infected Mushroom's "Legend of the Black Shawarma" is also awesome; the entire album is very well recorded.
   
  Incidentally, I'll be bringing my Samsung Galaxy phone as a portable source. It's actually very good (Wolfson audio hub).


----------



## Covenant

duplicate post


----------



## Covenant

duplicate post


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





covenant said:


> Wewt, another Shpongle fan! I didn't think any more of our kind existed
> 
> If you've got the "Tales of the Inexpressible" album, Dorset Perception makes a great test track. Infected Mushroom's "Legend of the Black Shawarma" is also awesome; the entire album is very well recorded.
> 
> Incidentally, I'll be bringing my Samsung Galaxy phone as a portable source. It's actually very good (Wolfson audio hub).


 

 yup~ go shpongle and infected mushroom~ Everyone else is missing out~


----------



## mrAdrian

Do you think it would be a good/bad idea if we all download a few nominated test tracks on our sources?
   
  Issues might be 'downloading/purchasing' and our choice of good test tracks
   
  But then we can compare sources easier.


----------



## pkwak

well, that is fantastic idea.
  and yes, choice of good test track could be an issue.
   
  One way to tackle this is perhaps, each attendee could send me one or two test tracks of their choice and I will burn them on one dvd to be brought to the can con, so that they can be copied on the day to the source. That way, every user just have to select their song from the folder in the source. What do you think?


----------



## pkwak

Hey Covenant, if there is any shpongle or infect mushroom album you don`t have, let me know and I will burn them on a disc and bring it on the day. Unfortunately I only have them on mp3 format (320kb),


----------



## Yogui

I got some news! Not exactly good ones.
  This should the audiophile's worse nightmare LOL!
  I have to go under surgery on my right ear, I had the ear drum perforated for nearly 6 months and is not closing.
  No, it wasn't a loud amp LOL, Diving and allergy don't go well together.
  I've lost some earring but I should get it back after the op.
  OK, the thing is scheduled for the 30th of June. They just rushed me cause they have a cancellation otherwise they are booked for a while.
  I should be fine to go the meet (I won't be listening too much anyway it's pointless, same as when u got a flu etc.)
  If I can't make it all the best and I'll be looking forward for the one after.
  Cheers, Yogui.


----------



## mrAdrian

Ouch >< hope to see you at Hornsby still. All the best!
  
  Quote: 





yogui said:


> I got some news! Not exactly good ones.
> This should the audiophile's worse nightmare LOL!
> I have to go under surgery on my right ear, I had the ear drum perforated for nearly 6 months and is not closing.
> No, it wasn't a loud amp LOL, Diving and allergy don't go well together.
> ...


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> well, that is fantastic idea.
> and yes, choice of good test track could be an issue.
> 
> One way to tackle this is perhaps, each attendee could send me one or two test tracks of their choice and I will burn them on one dvd to be brought to the can con, so that they can be copied on the day to the source. That way, every user just have to select their song from the folder in the source. What do you think?


 


  Lol... I have a zune...
   
  Hotel Carlifornia (live) in 'Hell freezes over' (wma lossless)
  "Butterfly Lovers" too for some classical (esp. violin) lovers
   
  I don't know. I can't wait till the meet cause I have so many questions to ask haha~ Such a newbie in this hobby.


----------



## Covenant

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Do you think it would be a good/bad idea if we all download a few nominated test tracks on our sources?
> 
> Issues might be 'downloading/purchasing' and our choice of good test tracks
> 
> But then we can compare sources easier.


 

 Realistically, a test track is only useful if you're very familiar with it. The idea is to be able to pick up subtle differences in the way a track is reproduced, and you won't be able to do that unless you know every nuance of that track.
   
  A track might have a well-recorded low bass rumble in some parts, for instance. You could use that as a way to test how a setup reproduces low bass - provided that you already know how the track _should_ sound (or at least how you're used to it sounding), and be able to detect the difference.


----------



## pkwak

Hence, this is why I suggested that people could send me one or two songs of their choice through email and I could burn on dvd to be brought on the day. The songs could be copied onto sources on the day.


----------



## $qwuzzy

Is anyone interested in purchasing my system?
  Details here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/553348/aus-system-for-sale-opera-consonance-cd120-linear-ics-by-ak-zip-rsa-raptor-hf-1-448
   
  If so I'll bring it across for people to have a listen, if not then I'll probably have to be at uni.
  The joys of PhDs. Final stretch though


----------



## johnwmclean

I can’t make this meet, I have mountains to ski on this particular weekend.
   
  For those who were interested in hearing my gear, there will be other meets, if your from Sydney pm me and we could arrange something.
  Jason please just let me know when you have a weekend afternoon free.   
  Tom and Jeremy I’m gutted I’m missing the opportunity to hear and see your creations.
  I wish everyone all the best of luck, happy listening, enjoy.


----------



## mrAdrian

Finished exams but have done so badly :'(


----------



## boirefish

OMG me too. fuark. that was deadly. *****ing m*** h*** and his ****ing models....*rant rant*
   
  edited names & swearing*


----------



## boirefish

Oh and also, I managed to buy some DT880 600 ohm's and they just came in, unmodded, so i'll bring those along. and an equinox cable + maybe a bottlehead crack DIY amp if that comes in beforehand and I complete it before the meet


----------



## pkwak

Alright dear headfiers~ pm me your details  (Name, address, email, mobile number) to be added on the list.
  Cheers. Paul.


----------



## Covenant

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Hey Covenant, if there is any shpongle or infect mushroom album you don`t have, let me know and I will burn them on a disc and bring it on the day. Unfortunately I only have them on mp3 format (320kb),


 

 Sorry for not replying sooner, I've been extremely busy with work.
   
  I have Tales of the Inexpressible, Nothing Lasts... But Nothing Is Lost, and Ineffable Mysteries From Shpongleland. On the Infected Mushroom side, I have Legend of the Black Shawarma, and Vicious Delicious.


----------



## Covenant

Quote: 





johnwmclean said:


> I can’t make this meet, I have mountains to ski on this particular weekend.
> 
> For those who were interested in hearing my gear, there will be other meets, if your from Sydney pm me and we could arrange something.
> Jason please just let me know when you have a weekend afternoon free.
> ...


 

 Ah crap! I was looking forward to seeing you there John 
   
  What do you have booked for the 23rd/24th? Or the following weekend 30th/31st?


----------



## nattonrice

JJJJJOOOOOOHHHHHHNNNNNN!!!!!!!!   (rips open shirt in epic 70's hair metal fashion)
   
  Really upset that you can't make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  We'll have to organize a day to meet up for lunch.
   
  Any chance that if the mountains melt you'll come?
  I've been working on several versions of my large-area-effect heater, perhaps I should point it a thredbo for the first trial...


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> I've been working on several versions of my large-area-effect heater, perhaps I should point it a thredbo for the first trial...


 
  It's already been done.....
  It's called Sol.


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> Really upset that you can't make it


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> Tom and Jeremy I’m gutted I’m missing the opportunity to hear and see your creations.


 
  Did you mean Tom & Jerry?


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





wink said:


> It's called Sol.


 

 Sol can suck me.
  There are things in this room that make Sol whimper in the corner like the little punce that he is.
   
  Arrrrrgggg I need another scotch...


----------



## svyr

'peoples', I'm sorry, but at the moment I'm probably not going to come along. I've managed to pull a muscle or several around my ear, and it's not healing properly (something like 2 months now). That effectively disqualifies me from HP use for not quite sure how long/means I frequently don't sleep properly, so it's probably best I don't come and break people's gear while exhausted  (hearing with a channel imbalance some of the time doesn't help). (last time it was blowing a fuse, who knows what lack of common sense caused by fatigue could cause on my side this time  )

Be safe/etc, have a fun meet, and I look forward to reading some impressions. Hopefully someone else will be bringing Stax gear as well, incl the SR-507 in case anyone wanted to hear it specifically (and sorry for the inconvenience).


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





nattonrice said:


> JJJJJOOOOOOHHHHHHNNNNNN!!!!!!!!   (rips open shirt in epic 70's hair metal fashion)
> 
> Really upset that you can't make it
> 
> ...


 

 DO IT !! DO IT~~~~~


----------



## $qwuzzy

Quote: 





$qwuzzy said:


> Is anyone interested in purchasing my system?
> Details here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/553348/aus-system-for-sale-opera-consonance-cd120-linear-ics-by-ak-zip-rsa-raptor-hf-1-448
> 
> If so I'll bring it across for people to have a listen, if not then I'll probably have to be at uni.
> The joys of PhDs. Final stretch though


 

 Anyone at all interested in purchasing my system?


----------



## svyr

$qwuzzy said:


> Anyone at all interested in purchasing my system?




http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/557245/is-the-fs-section-in-a-rut

suggestions include - bucking up, selling things separately with moar pikcherz and at an even lower price


----------



## SoundHound

Hi,
   
  I'm new to the scene, but looking forward to experiencing some amazing gear.
   
  See you all there!
   
  Daniel


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





$qwuzzy said:


> The joys of PhDs.


 
   
  Yay~! You are now part of a very elite club with the mantra "wasted 3 years of my life" hehe


----------



## mrAdrian

Any one by any chances would have stuff related to the ms1000?
   
  That is distancers/Jumbo pads. Willing to buy


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

And exams are officially over for the semester!  Anyone mind updating me about what's happening?


----------



## pkwak

Nothing much has happened while you were away~ ^^
also, can u pm me of your details for registration? (name, address, email, phone number)
Cheers. Paul.


----------



## pkwak

soundhound said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the scene, but looking forward to experiencing some amazing gear.
> 
> ...




Welcome, Daniel~
 I will add u when I get home~ So, has hippo also led u to the dark albeit wonderful path? Like he did to me? ^^ there is no turning back, as after being converted, everything non headfi sounds dull~

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## drez

Any info on how we are going to be registering gear?


----------



## $qwuzzy

Quote: 





svyr said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/557245/is-the-fs-section-in-a-rut
> 
> suggestions include - bucking up, selling things separately with moar pikcherz and at an even lower price


 

 Prices are all negotiable.
  Will add that to the for sale threads
   

  
  Quote: 





nattonrice said:


> Yay~! You are now part of a very elite club with the mantra "wasted 3 years of my life" hehe


 

 Pretty much!
  Depressing, isn't it?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Nothing much has happened while you were away~ ^^
> also, can u pm me of your details for registration? (name, address, email, phone number)
> Cheers. Paul.


 

 Done.
   
  So...
  Does anyone know how to get to the venue from Central?


----------



## svyr

$qwuzzy said:


> Prices are all negotiable.
> Will add that to the for sale threads
> 
> 
> ...




3 separate threads = 3x the exposure  


>Does anyone know how to get to the venue from Central?

presumably train on the Hornsby line? (north shore red one?)


----------



## pkwak

Yes, train from central~ I have included the train timetable in the first post. Also if there are people living near u, then u can try pming them~ ^^.
Once u get to Hornsby station, there will be a transport to pick u up and take u to the venue.


----------



## pkwak

drez said:


> Any info on how we are going to be registering gear?



Can u clarify ur statement? To have ur gear listed in the first post just post in this thread and I will include ur gear. Other then that, there are no registration of gears.


----------



## pkwak

And remember everyone to pm me of ur details.


----------



## pkwak

If you want me to burn your songs on a dvd to bring to the Can Con and be copied, send me your songs to pkwak@hotmail.com and think I have limit of 20MB file download, so no wav files, thanks.


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





$qwuzzy said:


> Pretty much!
> Depressing, isn't it?


 

 Indeed  =S


----------



## pkwak

Hmmm.... 1 week to go and dwindling number of attendees. Now only 27 attendees... T T


----------



## pkwak

Wow, never seen one of these above in headfi before.


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Wow, never seen one of these above in headfi before.


 

 You mean the spam? I reported it earlier in a different thread so he/she/it got banned.


----------



## pkwak

Yes, I meant spam.


----------



## pkwak

No~~~ 25 attendees... 
How did the number nearing 40 drop so much...


----------



## pkwak

I want to ask opinion of everyone. If I am to post a thread on other forum sites with very brief description of the meet with a link to headfi thread or have them email me, Is this okay? I know qusp and svyr have concerns with this but this time the level of information displayed would be minimal.


----------



## pkwak

Or how about if I ask each members to send invite to the meet on their Facebook? And info displayed would only be the date and time. An they have to register at headfi to get address?


----------



## iNConSiSTeNCy

Hi Paul, I've been lurking here for awhile, reading reviews and such, and would love to come along on Sunday.
   
  With any luck, my D5000s should have arrived from Amazon (already been 3 weeks )
   
  I'm a newbie to the whole thing, but I'm keen to learn!


----------



## nattonrice

pkwak, you may want to edit the gear list in the first post.
   
  I know a number of the people not coming personally and can see a lot of their stuff listed in there (which obviously won't be coming with them).


----------



## drez

I think accountability is a big concern for those bringing equipment.  Reaching a larger audience might be OK for expos with commercially funded displays but they have insurance DX"


----------



## pkwak

inconsistency said:


> Hi Paul, I've been lurking here for awhile, reading reviews and such, and would love to come along on Sunday.
> 
> With any luck, my D5000s should have arrived from Amazon (already been 3 weeks )
> 
> I'm a newbie to the whole thing, but I'm keen to learn!




Welcome~ inconsistency~ nice to have u join us. Can you pm me of your details for tue registration (name, address, email and mobile number)? 
Cheers.
Paul.


----------



## pkwak

nattonrice said:


> pkwak, you may want to edit the gear list in the first post.
> 
> I know a number of the people not coming personally and can see a lot of their stuff listed in there (which obviously won't be coming with them).




I know I know, I am just being lazy. (it is 35 pages of posts though that I need to go thru).
And plus only 18 people have sent me their details via pm. Which means that the remaining people are not coming or not sure. So My lazy side got the better of me and instead of doing this every time someone decided not to come (searching the threads to see who is bringing what) I decided to leave it as it is.


----------



## pkwak

drez said:


> I think accountability is a big concern for those bringing equipment.  Reaching a larger audience might be OK for expos with commercially funded displays but they have insurance DX"




Wow, a large audience? Can you clarify what you mean by this? Do you mean 30 attendees? 40 attendees? I wish~ well so far 18 people pm me of the details and the rest are either not sure or not coming. And based on the current trend, only the half of the remaing 7 people will come. (So many members are away and forgot to let me know until I pm'ed them for their details). Which means 22 attendees. 
And for your info, large conventions such as Can Jam do not have insurance for the goods distributors bring at the convention. they only have public liability insurance.


----------



## mitos

Only keep head-fi stuff on head-fi. Do not provide this link to other forums.


----------



## pkwak

OK. Will scrap that idea.


----------



## pkwak

Also, If you require a pick up from the station, can you pm me? I will give you my brother's mobile number as he will be picking people up.


----------



## pkwak

Only 6 more sleeps to go~


----------



## qusp

6 more sleeps for you maybe, probably 3 for me lol


----------



## pkwak

hahaha, don`t work too hard~ you might get a heart attack.~ We do want you well enough to fly to Syd and join us for can con~


----------



## pkwak

This is just some of the do`s and don`ts of Can Con. I will be reading them out at the beginning of Can Con after everyone has set up their gear before demonstration by qusp as to how to plug headphone in and out properly without damaging an amp etc.
   
   
*[size=16.0pt]Can Con - Do`s and Don’ts[/size]*
   
   
*[size=16.0pt]Do`s:[/size]*

 *[size=16.0pt]"Please register at the entry and keep your ID visible at all times"[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please ask first before changing anything in a rig beyond the volume/playing music."[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please turn the volume back to zero after listening."[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please make sure amps are off and the volume at zero before plugging/un-plugging headphones."[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]“Please keep your ears clean of wax etc.”[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please watch out for power cords and plugs"[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please eat and smoke in the designated areas"[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please clean you hands and hair before touching any gear"[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please keep your voice down near the rigs so people can listen."[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]“Please don't forget your CD's, Pen Drive etc. when you've finished listening."[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please comply with the instruction of the volunteers"[/size]*
   
*[size=16.0pt]Don'ts:[/size]*

 *[size=16.0pt]"Please Don't wear conditioner or any other hair product"[/size]*
 *[size=16.0pt]"Please Don't use any earrings that could damage headphones"[/size]*
   
  Also, you may want to burn a cd with songs you enjoy to bring on the day. So that you can listen to the songs you are familiar with on other people`s gears.


----------



## mitos

WOW! That's a massive change in the amount of gear that was listed compared to now. Damn, I was looking into trialing some IEMs. Now there's ain't much universal IEMs there to trial 
   
  Just an Interest Check: who's bring some IEMs, and what are you IEMs is it.
   
  Note: I got my own IEM sleeves, lol.
   
  Cheers


----------



## qusp

there'l be iems there, i'll have um3x, i believe Pkwak has just edited to what he knows will be there, but there is also more in attendees posts, because there was a lot that wasnt coming so i think it was perhaps just easier to remove a heap.
   
  its looking a little unlikely i will have the portable sabre in portable form, the new regulator, charge manager and digital input pcb was delayed and it will probably be here only the day before i leave, so i will probably have 'the wire' in a chassis fed with the same as what is normally in it, but running on AC, or 'the wire' by itself fed by ackodac etc. i decided to concentrate on getting the ackodac done in time to post it down for friday, as its heavier than carry on limit and i dont trust it to the baggage handlers and machines, last year it got the chassis dented and i freaked out the whole way flying down.
   
  I actually wasnt sure i would bring the ackodac (and i said so), was hoping to get a demo unit from acko, but turned out what i could get wouldnt actually save me any time or hassle. so yeah its looking good, i had to rebuild it for this format to fit Titan USB in, as it will be a 2 case build when finished, but have altered it to one balanced dac, not the mutant dual dac i will use for speaker digital crossover duties and headphones
   
  what is Ackodac down hehe? and where was it copied from? or did you copy out of something like 'i will maybe bring the ackodac down?'


----------



## iNConSiSTeNCy

Every time I try to send a pm, I get an error saying I've already sent my daily allotment

Any idea what's going on?


----------



## pkwak

mitos said:


> WOW! That's a massive change in the amount of gear that was listed compared to now. Damn, I was looking into trialing some IEMs. Now there's ain't much universal IEMs there to trial
> 
> Just an Interest Check: who's bring some IEMs, and what are you IEMs is it.
> 
> ...




Yes, it is as qusp has said. I have removed in bulk because I do not want to go through 35 pages of posts 7 times. Let me wait until I know who is coming then when I have time, I will go thru 35 pages of posts and put up the gears that people are bringing. Unless mitts would be kind enough to help me and do this for me? For the current members on the list?


----------



## Lord Mike

Quote: 





mitos said:


> Just an Interest Check: who's bring some IEMs, and what are you IEMs is it.


 

 As for headphones, I'll be bringing my:
  Sennheiser IE8
 Shure SE535
 LCD2 with Alos 22 awg cable
 HD25 1/II Adidas.
   
  Also confirmed for the event:
  Weiss DAC202
  Headamp Pico USB Dac/amp
   
  If I can squeeze it into carry-on luggage, the Phonitor
 with Burson opamp will also make an appearance.


----------



## drez

I have RE-Zero I can bring


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> t2
> 300b drd
> higgs gun


 


 Please remove these.
  They were copied from a post were I was joking and being a smart ass.


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  'tis agood thing you didn't mention the LHC as it wouldn't fit in the hall..........
   
  and it may collide into the tables stuffed with all the gear.....


----------



## pkwak

What is LHC? It is like a super computer of audio or something?


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> What is LHC? It is like a super computer of audio or something?


 

 Device that may be used to test for the existence of the Higgs particle (and/or cause the end of the world...)


----------



## wink

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider


----------



## nattonrice

I'm sure with some shuffling we could fit a single segment of ATLAS in the hall  =S


----------



## pkwak

Oh, that. What happened to it anyway? So, blackhole theory failed? As we are still here?


----------



## wink

We could fit the LHC into a TARDIS and stick the TARDIS in a corner of the hall.
  Run out a few power cables and - voila free power for the meet.
  You could go back in time at the end of the meet and do it all over again.
  You could catch up with the stuff you missed the first time around.
   
  Major win all around......!!!!!


----------



## pkwak

And this power would perhaps make the sound all the better~ ^^


----------



## wink

That would be the understatement of the century.
   
  Perhaps, this may serve as a slight indication:-
   
        
   
*The power would turn any headphones into electrostatics.......*


----------



## pkwak

puhahahah~~ for better or worse, it would be an experience to die for~


----------



## mrAdrian

"Turn any headphones into electrostatics"
   
  Loll haha!! That must be one of the nerdiest audiophile comments ever spoken XD


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:


pkwak said:


> Oh, that. What happened to it anyway?


 
   
   
  Well (for a while there) a French baguette happened.
   
  True story.


----------



## pkwak

^^


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> *[size=x-large]Large Hadron Collider suffers temp problems due to bird with bread [/size]*
> *Nov. 6, 2009* (4:03 am) *By:* Doug Osborne
> I know what you are thinking. That heading can’t possibly be correct, could it? Well for those of you worried that the Large Hadron Collider will create a black hole that will suck all of Earth down with it, a bird has thankfully postponed doomsday for just a little while longer.
> On Wednesday, part of the superconducting ring of the LHC began to overheat leading to an investigation to track down the cause of the temperature spike. Turns out the problem was caused by a bird that had dropped a piece of bread onto a sensitive area of some surface equipment above resulting in a rise of 8 Kelvin in the part of the underground collider tunnel. This small rise in heat may not sound like much at first thought, but the increased temperature could have caused part of the superconducting magnets to fail which is crucial for the particle beams to be driven around the 17 mile course. And let’s just say an out of control particle beam at the LHC would be very, very bad.
> ...


----------



## pkwak

I wonder how big that piece of bread was... maybe it was a huge bird~~
   
   
  Yay~ hump day is over~ only 4 more sleeps to go for everyon... errr... everyone except qusp who only has 1 more sleep to go~


----------



## drez

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Yay~ hump day is over~ only 4 more sleeps to go for everyon... errr... everyone except qusp who only has 1 more sleep to go~


 

 lol
  Will anyone have a spare source?  I don't fancy hauling my 15 kilo pc and (5 kilo) monitor around unless absolutely needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 might break something, myself included.
  I can still bring may transport and cables, as that isn't 20 kilos.  Maybe someone can bring laptop???


----------



## pkwak




----------



## sandalaudio

Hi Paul. My friend told me about the Sydney meet (just in time!). I would like to go along and bring some gear with me.
  I just moved over to Sydney so looking forward to finding out about the local stuff.
  I'll PM you.


----------



## pkwak

drez said:


> lol
> Will anyone have a spare source?  I don't fancy hauling my 15 kilo pc and (5 kilo) monitor around unless absolutely needed
> 
> 
> ...




I can bring my xps 1210 laptop~ do u need any programs on it? Also, is headphone jack enough?


----------



## pkwak

Also, welcome sandalaudio~ yes, pm me ur details plz~


----------



## drez

@pkwak Foobar 2000 and the WASAPI support plugin should be perfect.  Might want to create a guest user account with restricted access.  I really need to get a laptop one of these days


----------



## svyr

drez said:


> @pkwak Foobar 2000 and the WASAPI support plugin should be perfect.  *Might want to create a guest user account with restricted access. * I really need to get a laptop one of these days




that's a good idea for anyone bringing their laptop as a source  You'll be leaving the pc unattended in all likelyhood and/or plugging untrusted USB memory storage in


----------



## Covenant

My apologies everyone, but I won't be able to attend this event. Something has cropped up this weekend that I cannot avoid 
   
  @Tom, you and I will have to tee up a time with John for a mini-meet at his place sometime in the near future, methinks. It's been way too long.
  @Jeremy, sorry I won't get to see you, but if you're sticking around in Sydney for a few days we could catch up?
   
  Best of luck with what I'm sure will be an awesome Can Con, and remember to bring cameras


----------



## pkwak

Good times will be bringing:
Weiss Dac202 and LCD-2 with Macbook Pro source setup


----------



## pkwak

Would it be too much trouble to ask the attendees to bring their songs on cd or DVD rather than USB?


----------



## pkwak

I would like to ban the USB, as to minimize virus infections and integrity of the computers used as source.
What are your thoughts?
If you Do not have CDs or DVDs then, contact alex699 who kindly offered to burn ur songs on a disc medium.


----------



## Jaben Australia

My flight with tiger just got cancelled... Nightmare


----------



## pkwak

Oh oh...


----------



## pkwak

Do u think u can make it?


----------



## Jaben Australia

All fixed up =) Qantas to the rescue!
   
  I'm arriving at the airport at 8:25am and leaving at 8pm now


----------



## pkwak

Yeah~~~


----------



## sandalaudio

Quote: 





sandalaudio said:


> Hi Paul. My friend told me about the Sydney meet (just in time!). I would like to go along and bring some gear with me.
> I just moved over to Sydney so looking forward to finding out about the local stuff.
> I'll PM you.


 


  Hi Paul. I couldn't PM you because Head-Fi keeps telling me I've exceeded my daily limit of PM (which I haven't)...
  Can you PM me if it's alright? I can try to reply via e-mail etc.


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> I would like to ban the USB, as to minimize virus infections and integrity of the computers used as source.
> What are your thoughts?


 

 I can kill a computer just as easily with a cd as I can a usb key so I don't think there is any difference what-so-ever apart from CDs being a complete pita (imo of course).
   
  That being said, if someone's usb key some how bricks my laptop then I'll snap it in half.
  Said owner is welcome to claim the remains of it afterwards.


----------



## mrAdrian

I will be bringing my camera along, Canon 450D with sigma 18-200 f3.5-6.3 and another canon 50 f/1.8
   
  Won't mind someone that have the skills to use it though!


----------



## pkwak

Thank you mrAdrian. Wow, nice camera but I will just use mine~ I will be the dedicated photographer for the day~ so u guys can enjoy urselves~

P.s. I will go to Hornsby to collect key and final inspection~ I will take pictures of the hall to post it up~


----------



## pkwak

p.s. Especially that lens~ 50 f/1.8. Nice~


----------



## pkwak

Met up with Erwin last night, as he generously lent me his power connectors and his amp named 'Mongrel'. So I will be bringing them along.

Vlad, I totally agree with u, he is a very very nice person/(walking super computer) and would of have been a tremendous plus to have had him join our meet. Only if the meet was on Saturday.....


----------



## pkwak

Sandalaudio will be bringing


Macbook Pro (iTunes)
RME Fireface 400
TC Electronic Impact Twin
Apogee Duet
Lehmann BCL
AKG K121
AKG K240S
AKG K240DF
AKG K271S
AKG K340 (slightly modded)
AKG K601
AKG K701
Beyerdynamic DT880
Beyerdynamic DT1350
Beyerdynamic T1
Grado SR125
Sennheiser HD555


----------



## pkwak

Sandalaudio told me he is catching train and I was wondering if anyone is passing Chippendale near broadway and pick him/her up? As he/she is carrying a large quantity of items.

Cheers. Paul.


----------



## svyr

haha, yea Erwin is epic.

wrt cd vs usb, it makes little difference. what would've sort of made a difference is a dvd or cd from a single source, but because of logistics its a pipe dream


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Sandalaudio will be bringing
> 
> 
> Macbook Pro (iTunes)
> ...


 

 Woah so excited! So much of that is in my wanted list xD
   
   
  Can I be late? got church in the morning


----------



## pkwak

Of course, you may come any time, but just remember to register and get your name tag, otherwise a volunteer will ask you to leave.


----------



## sandalaudio

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Sandalaudio told me he is catching train and I was wondering if anyone is passing Chippendale near broadway and pick him/her up? As he/she is carrying a large quantity of items.
> 
> Cheers. Paul.


 
  him/her = him...
   
  My stuff should be only one briefcase full so it shouldn't be a big problem to catch a train if I can't get a ride from someone.
  I was also going to bring HD650, but the headband cracked in half just last week...Damn..


----------



## drez

bummer.  A couple of items I just ordered will be delivered monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bit late then


----------



## Hero Kid

Have a great meet tomorrow guys! Being based in Hobart these days made it a bit hard for me to get there :/


----------



## pkwak

Thank u so much~


----------



## drez

DI power supply was attempted delivery today.  I missed it by 10 minutes


----------



## sandalaudio

Quote: 





drez said:


> DI power supply was attempted delivery today.  I missed it by 10 minutes


 
   
  They usually come when you're listening with headphones and can't hear the door bell..


----------



## drez

haha this is true


----------



## Jaben Australia

Hey guys, does anyone have a decent coax cable they can bring along?
  I can't find any of mine, otherwise we might have to use a random IC *gasp*


----------



## drez

I have a blue jeans bnc and some chinese silver 75 ohm RCA (not that i have checked) to spare.


----------



## Jaben Australia

Absolutely happy with that.. My solution was much much worse


----------



## cloudq

wow, is this a late cry for help...
   
  i was organising everything i needed to bring to the meet tomorrow and i just realised i left my box of tips for IEMs at uni on friday. so unless people are content with using my old (and yellow) sensorcom tips that haven't been changed for a few months now, someone might have to bring some spare clean tips to put on my sm3s for everyone to try...


----------



## cloudq

or because UM is coming, would they be bringing a whole host of funny universal tips??


----------



## alex699

Quote: 





cloudq said:


> wow, is this a late cry for help...
> 
> i was organising everything i needed to bring to the meet tomorrow and i just realised i left my box of tips for IEMs at uni on friday. so unless people are content with using my old (and yellow) sensorcom tips that haven't been changed for a few months now, someone might have to bring some spare clean tips to put on my sm3s for everyone to try...


 

 For what it's worth I've got some spare tips from my AKG and Senn's I'll bring for you, they're still new in the packet.  I hope they use the same fitting system


----------



## cloudq

Quote: 





alex699 said:


> For what it's worth I've got some spare tips from my AKG and Senn's I'll bring for you, they're still new in the packet.  I hope they use the same fitting system


 


  thanks!!! sure it will be great tomorrow!!!


----------



## 3lusiv3

Have fun everyone.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Hi all,
   
  Unfortunately I am unable to make it as I'm having some health issues. I've been up all night dealing with it and don't think I'll have the energy to attend the meet later on today as it is still persisting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sorry for any inconvenience caused. Would've been lovely to meet up with everyone. Have a great meet!!


----------



## pkwak

My number is 0411504808 if u need to contact me.


----------



## Good Times

Where are you mate!!??


----------



## Hero Kid

Where are the photos at?


----------



## Lord Mike

Nice to meet the head-fi community in Sydney, albeit it in freezing 1hr-late circumstances.
  For the organisers, was there really a need to take photocopies of our IDs? And what's up with those Hi-Vis vests???
 **** me, it's a headphone meet, not an accident scene. You've been watching too much JSA.


----------



## drez

Thanks Paul for organising everything (and lending me your laptop) 
  I'm still defrosting now... so cold lol


----------



## boirefish

Thanks for organising, paul! I was going to thank you personally but you weren't around. Probably busy helping others when everyone was leaving. Very great meet. I'm keen on seeing photos soon and may upload a few of my own. My email is dunno_a_name72@hotmail.com if anyone wants to contact me


----------



## Jaben Australia

Hey guys, thanks for coming!
Who was it that wanted the dt1350 from Melbourne? Turns out I'll have to take off again to Singapore tomorrow morning =(

I'll send it off tomorrow morning and you can sort it out later, send me an email at josh@jaben.com.au


----------



## Lord Mike

No worries about the DT1350. I can wait till you get back.
  I have some other cans that need some proper one-on-one
 time before I splurge on some newer ones. When will you be back?
  Can you pick up some stuff for me from the Four Floors?


----------



## pkwak

lord mike said:


> Nice to meet the head-fi community in Sydney, albeit it in freezing 1hr-late circumstances.
> For the organisers, was there really a need to take photocopies of our IDs? And what's up with those Hi-Vis vests???
> **** me, it's a headphone meet, not an accident scene. You've been watching too much JSA.



Well, Some of the members felt such measure (photocopying) was required. The vest was so that u could distinguish who the volunteers were in case u needed help.
I am going to burn the IDs on Wednesday unless someone have reasons for me to keep them longer.


----------



## pkwak

Also, thank you everybody for making Can Con fantastic~ and all the distributors who joined us to make it extra special. And special thanks to Jaben Australia, I-enjoy and twisted cables for bring something in the giveaway~


----------



## sum1

I just want to say special thanks to Paul for organising this meet. I fully appreciate on what you did to organise the meet.
  Thanks to Jaben Australia, I-enjoy and twisted cables for the giveaways.
  Thanks to UM Australia for letting me try all of their IEM's and answering all my questions. The UM Miracle poison is deep within me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  And also thanks to everyone who participated in the meet and being such a nice fellow in lending out people to try their gears


----------



## elliot42

Thank you Paul for doing a great job organising and running a successful meet.
I enjoyed meeting and chatting with some new faces and catching up with some old ones too.

Shredding the copies would be fine, but fire is fun too


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> Shredding the copies would be fine, but fire is fun too


 

   
  Shades of Fahrenheit 451...


----------



## UniqueMelodyAus

Hi guys,
   
  Thanks for a fantastic event, we're glad that those interested were able to come along and have a listen to our customs.
   
  Remember to check in on our facebook, we're keen to see any pictures or hear any impression you all have.
   
  Next time, hopefully we can give away some IEM's.
   
  Thanks to Paul and his team for an absolutely awesome job. Your efforts are very very very appreciated.


----------



## mitos

Like to give a shout out to Paul for organising and the members of trade for kindly bring their gear for us to trial. Jaben audio for the prize, woot! lol
  Also a shout out to Hiep and his bro for the ride back to Hornsby.


----------



## mrAdrian

The meet was great! Thanks for organizing, as well as generous people letting me try out their gears


----------



## svyr

I believe it's customary to make a pics and impressions thread ?


----------



## hpz

Three cheers for Paul!! 
   
  1..
  2..
  3!
   
  Thank you Paul and crew for your wonderful efforts   Hope to see you all next year


----------



## Jaben Australia

lord mike said:


> No worries about the DT1350. I can wait till you get back.
> I have some other cans that need some proper one-on-one
> time before I splurge on some newer ones. When will you be back?
> Can you pick up some stuff for me from the Four Floors?




I'll be back on the 26th but one of my drones will be shipping things out from next monday.
And if the four floors is not also code for a crack den then sure. I'll be on the top floor most days and probably will have a fair bit of spare luggage space.


----------



## Lord Mike

Quote: 





jaben australia said:


> And if the four floors is not also code for a crack den then sure.


 
   
  It is a crack den, of sorts. lol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchard_Towers


----------



## Yogui

Thanks Paul (and others) for your work.
   
  Had a good time!
   
  Cheers,


----------



## wink

Quote: 





> I believe it's customary to make a pics and impressions thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's right. It didn't happen without the pictures.......................


----------



## cloudq

pictures pictures pictures!!!!


----------



## nattonrice

Thanks Paul for an awesome meet~!
  Sorry for being so late, I'll make it up next time by actually bringing equipment  =P
   
  Meeting the guys from UM and Jaben was definitely one of the highlights!
   
  ...and yeah, MOAR PICS!


----------



## sandalaudio

Thanks Paul. The event was really fun. I was able to meet a lot of great people.
  I got to try out gear I was interested in, and made some discoveries in new products the vendors brought along.


----------



## pkwak

Thank you everyone for making Can Con fantastic~
  And sorry, some of the photos are not in order.


----------



## pkwak

Thank you yogui for coming along despite having a surgery not too long ago for your perforated ear drum.~ Pity you could not try out headphones and setups.... But what a champ for coming along anyway~


----------



## pkwak

For all the prize winners, I think the least we can do is logging onto the distributor`s website and post a reivew of the prize you have won~ what do you think?


----------



## pkwak

Quote: 





uniquemelodyaus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for a fantastic event, we're glad that those interested were able to come along and have a listen to our customs.
> 
> ...


 

 I did not end up trying out many headphones but did manage to sample the UM line up and I must say, the I am very happy with what I heard. Thank you for coming along and it was your offer to fly to Sydney if I organise a meet that started it all~ So, thank you~ I think I will try to post my impressions of the lineup later in the week in one of the threads, hopefully it will be helpful~


----------



## Mazz

Thanks to Paul for a *buttload* of organisational work, to Paul's volunteers who helped a lot, to those who took photographs, to the vendors for bringing a great selection of interesting gear and to every participant who brought even more interesting gear!  I particularly enjoyed spending some time with the Centrance DAC/amps from Jaben, and the HD800 which I hadn't heard before and rather liked, and I was very glad to finally hear the T1's and a little bit of the HE-6's as well even though they weren't totally my cup of tea.  (Decisions, decisions...)

 To those who couldn't make it - you certainly missed out!  I was surprised at how fast the time went (once we got inside  which is a reliable indicator of a very good meet!


----------



## hankook

Hi All~!
   
  This is Peter, Paul (the organiser's lil' bro), the guy in the hi-vis vest wearing a white cap. Anywayz just wanted to say a BIG thanks to all Distributors (Especially; Jaben Australia, i-Enjoy.com.au and Twisted Cables for offering awesome give-aways) and also UM and Krispy Kables for their show case.
   
  As a new member into the headfi and a rookie in growing interest of audio gear, this event provided an excellent opportunity for beginners through to experts to exchange wisdom and ideas. I particularly enjoyed the hands-on environment of "CAN CON 2011 (Sydney)" and I truly hope Paul and all members can make the event bigger and better next year (also definitely warmer). This not just up to Paul (whom works full-time, studies full-time and is a full time husband), it is up to all members and participants to make it happen~!
   
  Through the raffle draw I was lucky enough to win the "Cross Roads" earbuds supplied by Jarben Australia, they looked awesome but due to my soft hearted fiance, had to give it away to one of the guys who did not win a prize, the guy I dropped off @ Macquarie Uni. It would be great if that guy could post some photos and write a review on the earbuds as I haven't seen one on headfi.
   
  Lastly (apologises for the long reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), I would like to suggest that next year's convention (if there is one) should be with more members (without last minute drop-outs), which would mean more capital to spend on bigger and warmer location sites.


----------



## qusp

hey hey, nice to see i look as haggard as i felt in the pics, you gotta love the fading smile when a photo takes that second too long to be taken  its testament to how small my cables are that the 'pile' of 4 LOD cables in front of me is hard to make out. i dont keep stock in general, as my cables are just about 100% custom made to order, but i had to laugh at the pics. i have instructed natonrice to give me a virtual slap next time i even think about going against my plans to only bring finished and portable gear with me, instead of bringing a bag that warrants Virgin to put a sticker on there telling staff to bend their knees. After hauling 30kg of stuff 1000km its hard to give up to a software problem, which turned out to be running leopard when snow leopard was the first OS supported and another issue that shall not be mentioned.
   
  as far as impressions, i dont have much, didnt listen to much gear, was good to see mazz with his shades on inside as always  
   
  i tell you what though, at the end of the meet i got to try out the um merlin and miracle, the miracle is quite impressive, but too similar in tone to my jh13 (not surprising, as its aimed to be their answer to it).  I love my 13's, but dont need another custom in the same vein. I really wanted to hear the merlin and it was as knock down, drag out fun as i hoped it might be, couldnt get the smile off my face and had to grab Tom and make him have a listen. i dont think i could have them as my only iem; just as i cant have my modded D2000 as my only headphone, but as far as something for a bit of flavor when you want to rock your skull, these are the ones. i scrolled down to Faithless's 'sun to me' from the new album 'the dance never ends'  and a silly grin crept across my face and stayed there. a smile as dippy as the Frequency response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really close imaging, big big big rumbling but clean bass. Iwould have loved to try them out of 'the wire' oh well maybe next time, i might wait for their next hybrid, but they are definitely on the radar.
   
  it was realy good to meet the guys from um Australia and chat with them about their plans and vision, a nice change from my own personal experience lately with customs manufacturers.
   
  need to get one of your stock cables guys so i can take a cast of the pitch and size of the connector to fabricate one that fits well.
   
  thanks to Paul for the hard work, seemed like a really cool meet from what i saw.


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote: 





qusp said:


> hey hey, nice to see i look as haggard as i felt in the pics


----------



## pkwak

Jeremy just for reference, how much would the connectors cost if we wanted to buy one? Also how much would cable for headphone or custom iems cost? They were very beautiful cables.


----------



## nattonrice

Wow John you let Jeremy get off easily!
  You didn't even manipulate his chin hehe


----------



## Yogui

Quote: 





pkwak said:


> Thank you yogui for coming along despite having a surgery not too long ago for your perforated ear drum.~ Pity you could not try out headphones and setups.... But what a champ for coming along anyway~


 


  Thanks Paul,
  I did enjoy having a look around and discussing everyone's gear.
  This meets don't happen often enough to skip one.
  BTW, I still recovering and it will be a few weeks till I can enjoy some music "properly".
  The ear drum perforation was not by loud music but allergy/flu/diving combination over time.
   
  Are the shirts and other material be hold available for the next meet in some way?
  If of any value I have the source files for the printed material used.
  Would this be a good opportunity to discuss how can a more regular event can hold/organize?
  I suppose a new discussion should be open...
   
  Cheers,


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote: 





nattonrice said:


> Wow John you let Jeremy get off easily!
> You didn't even manipulate his chin hehe


 


  Waiting for a clear shot of yourself.
  No gear? What’s going on dude.


----------



## qusp

unfortunately i cant say that here due to mot rules, **** apple and its pretend drag and drop, i had a slideshow all made up for the ipad and i copied it, but it was nowhere to be seen when i checked; too late on the flight down. this was supposed to cut down on the amount of stuff i brought with me haha, tom knows how funny that is. i'm determined there WILL be a website in the next little while. i actually started working on it again today.
   
  you wait John, when you are least expecting it at the next meet 
   

   
  haha it censored 'dam'


----------



## nelda

Yes, big hurrah for Paul for organising the meet. It is overkill I believe but it makes it very "professional".
   
  I for one, kinda sure that Paul has to put in his own money.
  When you count the cost, it doesn't match up.
  So Paul, thank you very much for your sacrifice. If you need anything, please let me know and I'm sure we can give you "mate" price.

   
  However, my impressions are:
  1) LCD-2 really live up to its name. It is truly high-end.
  2) On the paper, Asgard should be the amp for the Beyer T1 but we found out that Valhalla really makes it sing.
  3) Dominos make "Bacon and egg" pizza????
  4) We have one lady as attendee. (not counting Paul's assistants, which are very helpful).
   
  It was an enjoyable day. Thanks again to Paul, his brother, the ladies and all who have made it happen.





   
  Nelson
  i-enjoy.com.au


----------



## nattonrice

Quote: 





johnwmclean said:


> Waiting for a clear shot of yourself.
> No gear? What’s going on dude.


 

 Hehe I should have known =P
   
  Unfortunately by the time we got on the road it was too late to make a meaningful contribution to the gear list.
  I think they started packing up almost as soon as we got there.
   
  Next time =)


----------



## pkwak

nelda said:


> Yes, big hurrah for Paul for organising the meet. It is overkill I believe but it makes it very "professional".
> 
> I for one, kinda sure that Paul has to put in his own money.
> When you count the cost, it doesn't match up.
> ...




Thank you i-enjoy for offering mate's rate but I would rather you give special discounts for the participants/headfiers (perhaps 10%?). Puhaha but don't want you to go bankrupt~ 
Also, Don't mind forking out as long as everyone enjoyed themselves. And it was worth it because it was for good cause.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


nelda said:


> I for one, kinda sure that Paul has to put in his own money.
> When you count the cost, it doesn't match up.




  I repeated my earlier offer to Paul to throw in a few more bucks in case there was a shortfall, but he wouldn't hear of it.  I can still send him a few bucks if he's short - I can help out in that way, but can't spend time helping organise/run things.


----------



## pkwak

Yes. It is true~ Mazz has offered several times during the meet to help out~
  It is okay guys~ When I got home and did the counting, it turns out that I am not out by too much~ ^ ^


----------



## pkwak

I am just glad I was given the opportunity to contribute to Australian Headfi community~~


----------



## svyr

pkwak said:


> I am just glad I was given the opportunity to contribute to Australian Headfi community~~




how many people ended up coming, if you don't mind  ?


----------



## pkwak

25-30 attendees came.


----------



## boirefish

Hey guys, does anyone know what the song that had recurrent peripheral cymbals, on the laptop which was on the left table where the hd800's originated? Yeah, specific question, but it's been bugging me since the meet. that song/album was awesome, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Yogui

May be it was one of this album:
https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=artistdetail&id=9541
  I got that on my Laptop that was with the HD800s
  BTW that's bi-aural and sound is amazing no matter what headphones, the HD800s helps with the detail.
  Either way, does anyone knows any other recording done bi-aural?


----------



## boirefish

Quote: 





yogui said:


> May be it was one of this album:
> https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=artistdetail&id=9541
> I got that on my Laptop that was with the HD800s
> BTW that's bi-aural and sound is amazing no matter what headphones, the HD800s helps with the detail.
> Either way, does anyone knows any other recording done bi-aural?


 

 Oh yes! I remember now, that was the album, with the trippy visuals.Wanted to hear this in the quiet of my own home  Thank you so much! Just tried one of their demos, and I must admit, it sounded much better on your HD800's.


----------



## boirefish

And I looked around for some binaural, but with no luck. on their official thread http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/550220/chesky-records-makes-a-high-rez-album-for-head-fi-ers-in-binaural one headfier mentions "Trio Chemirani - Qalam Kar" is similar, and also impressive.
  hope that helps.


----------



## mrAdrian

Hey completely off topic, but I'm just wondering would anyone happens to have grado gs1000 pads for sale, or wanting to purchase them?


----------



## poo

Looks like a great time guys. I had signalled my intention to come but couldn't on the day, so if there's any money owing anywhere at all, I'm _more than happy_ to at least pay my way, to be honest I'd prefer to. No reason anyone should be out of pocket, especially yourself having put in so much effort as the organiser Paul!


----------



## drez

Same here if there is a shortfall in the financing of the even I would be happy to contribute.


----------



## Yogui

I'm also happy to contribute for the shortfall, its a bit hard to implement that each person put some extra money, but may be for the next meet?
  Either way.
  Cheers,


----------



## tankman

LCD2s and Weiss dac 202, pity just missed out


----------



## Jaben Australia

I'll leave this here in case any of you want to try it.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/565928/we-re-loaning-and-giving-away-a-go-vibe-porta-tube-amp


----------



## familiarsounds

Any Sydneysiders coming down for the Melbourne Meet? Happening in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Elgin1989

Would love to since i missed the first meet over here in Sydney... But I will be having my finals.. arghh...


----------



## goobags

Yep, by chance I will be in Melbourne that weekend so it works out well
  
  Quote: 





familiarsounds said:


> Any Sydneysiders coming down for the Melbourne Meet? Happening in 2 weeks time.


----------



## svyr

We're thinking of organizing a new meet this year. For details please see http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/608735


----------



## 3lusiv3

Thnaks for posting that in this thread svyr.


----------



## louist

Hi,
   
  I like to come - this will be my first time and I am not sure I am able to come - working from 7-4pm but can you add me in and will try to make it.. I like to try on Burson amp but not seen it in the equipment list.


----------



## mrAdrian

Louist please read three posts above for the correct link to cancon 2012!


----------

